# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Um alerta importante às Lojas do país!

## Bruno JR Silva

(Peço desculpa pela honestidade e pelo comprimento do Post, mas estou certo que grande parte de vós sente em silêncio alguns dos problemas que apresento agora.)

Com este tópico não pretendo apontar o dedo a ninguém, nem tão pouco nomear ninguém, mas tão só lançar um alerta sobre o que se passa no mercado, seja em função da crise (o que eu até percebo), seja porque se trata o potencial cliente como um chato que vem aqui à procura de eremitas.

Infelizmente não há assim tantas lojas de salgados como desejaríamos e poucas, mesmo muito poucas, tratam o hobby como devem, algumas das quais criaram fama de lojas de referência e hoje em dia pouco ou nada mais fazem do que vender pés de Xénias a preços absurdos.

Desde o início de Dezembro visitei mais de 10 lojas de aquariofilia na zona de Lisboa, todas elas com salgados (algumas tidas como lojas de referência) e o que vi foi, de uma forma geral, uma profunda desilusão.
Há algum tempo que andava chateado com o que via, mas enchi-me de paciência e fui fazer um tour à procura de meia dúzia de coisas simples e com meia dúzia de perguntas fáceis.

Aquilo a que assisti foi Dantesco.

As chamadas lojas de referência vendem Xénias, Zoanthus, Sarcos, etc. a preços de Acroporas, não têm a grande maioria do material básico para o nosso hobby (não, nem lâmpadas), os funcionários (ou muitas vezes os donos) fazem cara feia quando lhes perguntam por coisas simples (quanto mais complicadas) e raramente, mesmo muito raramente, se preocupam sequer em tentar procurar para ajudar, pesquisar o que há, etc. etc.

Alguns exemplos (mais uma vez sem nomear ninguém), para reflexão dos lojistas. (todos os exemplos são reais e aconteceram comigo acompanhado a maioria das vezes por outro membro do nosso fórum)

*Exemplo 1:*

Eu  Tem comida viva, nomeadamente Copepods, para alimentar Mandarins?
Loja  Não, isso não se vende e não tem grande utilidade.
Eu  Mas consegue arranjar?
Loja  Não, ninguém vende isso e mesmo que se venda chega tudo morto. Os Mandarins comem tudo desde que sejam ensinados.

Comentário pessoal 1: Claro que sim, até há universidades para ensinar os Mandarins a comer
Comentário pessoal 2: Mandei vir 5 frascos de uma loja Inglesa através do e-Bay e chegou tudo impecável em 4 dias (mesmo com os nevões de Dezembro). Comecei a fazer cultura/reprodução e até agora corre tudo bem. Ao fim de 6 semanas a população de Copepods já mais que duplicou.

*Exemplo 2*:

Eu  Tem Rocha viva?
Loja  Sim, tenho aquela a XX Euros o Kg, está bem curada e cheia de vida.
Eu  Mas está um pouco branca, quanto tempo tem de cura?
Loja  Uns 5-6 dias naquela Sump, mas esteve mais uma semana num alguidar com água e Sal.

Comentário pessoal: Só não sei se foi sal da cozinha.

*Exemplo 3*:

Eu - Tem bases para corais ou Plugs para frags?
Loja  Não, mas para quê?
Eu  Para poder fragar umas Pocilloporas que tenho lá e que crescem demasiado.
Loja  Ah! Se é para isso o melhor é deitar fora

*Exemplo 4*:

Eu  Desculpe, aquela acropora é de que espécie?
Loja  É uma dura. ()
Eu  Então e como é que é o crescimento dela?
Loja  Os corais duros não crescem, ficam sempre assim. (!!!) 

Comentário pessoal: Não, não é anedota nem estou a gozar com o pessoal.

*Exemplo 5*:

Eu  Quando é que vão receber SPS?
Loja  Vamos receber uns Zoanthus e umas Ricórdeas a semana que vem.
Eu  OK, obrigado
*
Exemplo 6*:

Eu  Precisava de um escumador para um Nano de 60 Litros que vou montar, o que é que recomenda?
Loja  Pode levar um destes da TMC ou então uma bomba destas que faz o mesmo efeito. (a bomba em causa era uma bomba de retorno da Éden)

Haveria muito mais para dizer, mas acho que provavelmente iria ser acusado de devaneio, lunatismo ou qualquer outra doença tipo Cryptocarium para humanos.

Com todo este relatório de disparates quero apenas alertar para o seguinte:

A maioria dos amantes dos aquários de água salgada gosta do que faz, preocupa-se, pesquisa, estuda, aprende e não tem qualquer tipo de problema em mandar vir bases para corais do Bangladesh, porque felizmente hoje em dia a Internet permite isso.
Grande parte dos lojistas do nosso país (perdoem-me as excepções) e pese embora eu e a grande maioria de nós sejamos sensíveis para as dificuldades económicas que vivemos, estão pura e simplesmente a borrifar-se para os clientes, principalmente aqueles que vão *só* comprar eremitas ou os malucos que querem comida viva (que heresia).

Em jeito de conclusão:

*ACORDEM!* É o vosso negócio e o nosso hobby, se continuarem a maltratá-lo porque maltratam os clientes vão provavelmente acabar mal. Pode parecer uma frase feita e quase política, mas não me parece que seja assim que o país anda para a frente, se um cliente precisa de um produto é preciso procurar ajudá-lo e deixar a porcaria do chat do Facebook em paz, é preciso tentar inovar, pesquisar, promover, ou então qualquer dia vamos todos importar tudo do estrangeiro, onde de facto se preocupam com os clientes.

*****

*Disclaimer*  Por razões óbvias não vou divulgar os nomes das lojas nem das pessoas envolvidas nos exemplos apresentados (nem em privado, pese embora alguns amigos conheçam o que digo). Este tópico serve principalmente para tentar promover um debate sério e civilizado sobre o estado da nação (neste caso nação aquariófila salgada) para que as coisas não redundem naquilo que infelizmente prevejo (eu profeta da desgraça).

Obrigado a todos e desculpem qualquer coisinha.

----------


## Luis Santos

Realmente já me deparei com algumas situações caricatas. mas algumas aqui  relatadas roçam o ridiculo .
Uma das coisas que fazemos mal (eu incluido ) é nao mencionar o nome das lojas ,tanto para dizer bem como para dizer mal .
Em relação aos preços agora está um pouco melhor em algumas lojas devido ás importações directas ,porque as lojas que compram os corais cá em Portugal vendem-nos a preços absurdos.Saliento o facto de algumas lojas (muito poucas ) venderem frags ,de modo a não nos obrigar a comprar um coral inteiro  :Palmas: .

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Infelizmente tens carradas de razão.
Da primeira vez que eu e dois colegas tivemos opurtunidade de visitar um loja de referência em Lisboa,levá-mos com um "Cromo" desses,tipo...
Eu:Acho pouca àgua (à volta de 40ml para um peixe de 7cm),para a manutenção do peixe para uma viagem de 160km e em tempo frio.
O cromo:O peixe precisa è de ar e não de àgua.
Tudo isto e mais,com a maior sisudês e cara de pau,como se nos estivesse a fazer um grande favor.
E como no tempo da velha srª  :yb665:  (...) lá vamos cantando e rindo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Parece que isso não é só a nivel nacional meus amigos. :yb620: 
Aqui, na Suiça, que tem a mania de ser um País super avançado, já me pediram por um frag de montipora undata 200 Francos(+/-170 Euros). :yb665: 
Como há poucas lojas de salgados, os lojistas aproveitam-se e nem os preços dos produtos colocam.
Deve ser segundo a cara e simpatia do cliente :yb665:  :yb665: .
Por vezes se quero ter alguma coisa lá tenho que me sujeitar aos preços que eles têm. Podia mandar vir da Alemanha mas como a Suiça não está na EU tenho que pagar transporte de vivos+ alfandega. Ao fim e ao cabo pago o mesmo.
Em abono da verdade, tenho que dizer que já tenho trazido algum material e corais daí e, quer nas lojas, quer nos privados, tenho sido bem recebido.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.


-Quando eu começei nisto dos salgados havia uma loja em Cascais que se chamava Reefdicus com uns empregados que sabiam o que estavam a vender e quando queriamos comprar algum peixe ou coral perguntavam sempre quanto tempo tinha o aquario, e se a resp fosse 1 ou 2 mês eles simplesmente recusavam vender.
Hoje em dia isso já não acontece o importante é fazer €€€s o maximo possivel e esqueçer tudo o resto.

Quando isto acontecer a um de nós como aconteceu a este membro o minimo que podemos fazer é simplesmente deixar de lá ir, porque esses logistas não aceitam concelhos nem criticas, eles é que sabem como é, eu já tentei sem sucesso.

Deviam ver como era a 10 anos atras, quase nenhumas lojas tinham salgados e os preços eram bem altos e frags simplesmente não existiam, e sem falar dos equipamentos que eram muito caros.
Hoje pode se mandar vir tudo pela net com segurança e muitas vezes 1/3 do preço de numa loja fisica Portuguesa.
Mas existe ainda 2 ou 3 lojas que podemos confiar no logista e nos produtos que vendem, porque gostam do que fazem e entraram no negocio atraves do hobby.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Bruno,

Excelente alerta, partilho contigo muitas das preocupações e acrescento apenas uma nota.

Somos nós os clientes que fazemos ou não, uma loja, pois sem clientes nenhuma se mantêm de portas abertas. Eu penso que muitas das lojas por ti referidas são produto do nosso comportamento incorrecto enquanto clientes, compramos qualquer coisa a qualquer preço (quem pode dizer que nunca levou um coral em menos bom estado ou um peixe em estado duvidoso ?).

Os lojistas não tem a vida facilitada, mas com um pouco de experiência para perguntar e ouvir as respostas, percebe-se muito rapidamente quem quer fazer uma loja e servir os clientes. Esses (poucos) tem de ser apoiados por as nossas escolhas, quando compramos fazemos uma escolha do que compramos e a quem compramos.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, realmente já me aconteceram cenas semelhantes aqui, e aqui tem poucas lojas  :SbSourire: 
Mas devo dizer que está roça mesmo o ridículo ao ponto de chegar a ser cómica  :yb624: :

Exemplo 4:

Eu  Desculpe, aquela acropora é de que espécie?
Loja  É uma dura. ()
Eu  Então e como é que é o crescimento dela?
Loja  Os corais duros não crescem, ficam sempre assim. (!!!) 

Infelizmente já fui muitas vezes enganado, obviamente no início, especialmente em relação aos preços, mas com ajudas de pessoal de fóruns, especialmente do reefforum, consegui aprender umas coisitas para me livrar disso aos poucos eheh

Já agora digam-me...qual o preço médio de um Zebrassoma flavescens com 7/8 cm

----------


## Helena Pais

> Já agora digam-me...qual o preço médio de um Zebrassoma flavescens com 7/8 cm


Comprei há um ano atrás por 35€, aqui em Viseu.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite , 

infelizmente tenho de concordar , pois ja tive algumas situacoes identicas ..

na minha opiniao mais de 70% das lojas nao sabe aconselhar um cliente devidamente , por falta de informacao e de formacao de quem esta a atender , muitas das vezes por desinteresse , e outras tantas porque querem é facturar e mesmo quando se apercebem que o cliente esta a levar uma coisa que nao presta (material) ou nao esta bem (vivo) ... 

ora bem , com isto tudo quem perde é o lojista , porque em vez de aconselhar e vender produtos e vivos de qualidade e aconselhar bem , ajudar , explicar e etc etc , nao o faz ... 

isso resulta em que ? 

num cliente que se vai fartar de gastar dinheiro para nada  pois dentro do aquario nada se aguenta vivo ou em nada se parece com o que a pessoa idealizou inicialmente .. 

resultado ? 

desiste do hobbby e o lojista tem menos um cliente .. 

o mesmo acontece quando vamos a uma loja a procura de um artigo ou um vivo e nao sabem o que é .. e nem se preocupam em saber .. um cliente minimamente exigente nao volta lá , ou entao so la compra o que for mais urgente .. 

sei de uma situacao de um lojista que vendeu um coral morto a uma pessoa que tinha cabado de montar o aquario , a pessoa em causa estava a comprar o primeiro coral duro , reparou que o coral estava branco mas o lojista fez o favor de informar que essa era mesmo o cor do coral .. e o comprador esteve duas semanas a olhar para um esqueleto de um coral e a pensar que era um coral , so quando foi alguem a casa dele e lhe disse , e que ele se aprecebeu que tinha sido levado por parvo .. 

bem nao escrevo mais .. pois ja vai  aqui um testamento ..... 

cumprimentos .. 

E ESPEREMOS QUE OS LOJISTAS NAO LEVEM A MAL ESTE POST E O ACEITEM COMO UMA CRITICA CONSTRUTIVA COM INTUITO DE OS AJUDAR A ELES PROPRIOS .

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Bem relamente também teria muitos destes episódios para contar......e  alguns, aliados à minha falta de experiencia (desconhecimento do forum e sem conhecer pessoal de salgados)na altura resultaram em compras de material, peixes e corais, totalmente desasjustada para o aquario em questão que possuia na altura.....e como se custuma dizer é a errar que se aprende, mas quando isso coloca a vida de animais(peixes e corais) em jogo bem como o nosso dinheiro, ai a história é bem diferente....

O que podemos fazer, deixar de ir a essas lojas.....havverá sempre pessoal com menos experiencia que irá "cair".....enfim, é o pais que temos!

Ainda podemos dar graças a alguns que fazem disto primeiro uma paixão , só depois um negócio....

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Já agora digam-me...qual o preço médio de um Zebrassoma flavescens com 7/8 cm


Isso pelos padroes da TMC já será um L, portanto uns 40 e poucos euros....

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Isso pelos padroes da TMC já será um L, portanto uns 40 e poucos euros....


Pois, então na altura devo ter sido bem enganado, porque dei 70 e tal euros por um, e o lojista disse que era o preço normal em todo o lado

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Fogoooooo isso é quase um xanthurus......

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Felizmente aprendi a lição e lá ninguém me volta a apanhar :SbSourire:  menos um cliente pra ele eheh

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Fogoooooo isso é quase um xanthurus......


Hum... Um Xanthurus, quase a 70, tens que me dizer onde ?

Tambem não fujo á regra e quase como todos já tive os meus casos.

Agora que já não ando tanto a "dormir", da-me algum gozo entrar numa loja pela primeira vez e ver o dono com historias e preços desajustados como se acha-se que não percebe-mos nada nem conhece-se mos mais ninguem, como já me aconteceu.

Tenho que reconhecer que a vida não esta facil para aqueles que com sacrificio e espirito empreendedor se lançam ou estão no negocio, dai a luta pelas vendas por vezes levar a certos exageros.

----------


## António Vitor

Outro problema é a concorrência do online e exterior ao país...
 :Smile: 
prefiro pagar menos e ajudar a economia alemã com o IVA mais baixo que pago lá, o nosso governo tanto quer que perde com o negócio...lol

falando agora a sério, sinceramente tenho gasto mais dinheiro a mandar vir as coisas de fora, que comprar cá...
Quando são só ligeiramente mais caras compro cá...
se não mando vir de fora.

O pior é que mesmo com portes costuma ficar mais barato, por exemplo sal, só comprei aí uns 50 kilos cá...

já comprei 1 tonelada (ao longo do tempo) a mandar vir da alemanha...e mesmo com portes fica bem mais barato.

Outro tipo de material costumo comprar também lá fora...
básicamente gastei 80% online e 20% cá...
Ora se formos a multiplicar pelos aquariofilistas nacionais (não sei se sou o tipico consumidor, vamos imaginar que sou), poderiam aumentar em 400% o volume de vendas se praticassem preços semelhantes...ou ligeiramente mais caros....

consigo comprar sal lá fora a menos de metade do preço, e eu já cheguei à conclusão que práticamente os sais são quase todos iguais e vai dar tudo ao mesmo...
lol
até estou agora a ter mais sucesso com um sal que por acaso é um dos mais baratos....
 :Wink: 

Os nossos logistas Talvez como o mercado é pequeno tenham de aumentar as margens de lucro, os alemães conseguem fazer negócio com margens mais curtas...talvez seja isso...

acho é que isto é mesmo um micro mercado, e por isso também a dificuldade nos preços praticados...
A culpa ás vezes nem é dos lojistas, mas se praticarem preços mais baixos fecham....tenham cuidado é com os abusos...porque há quem gaste mais dinheiro lá fora. Com o passar do tempo, o comportamento que estou a ter propaga-se, até a amazon como vende muito para portugal já nem portes se paga!

Os tugas fácilmente aderem a estas coisas...

----------


## Santos Dias

Um País não é pobre por falta de dinheiro,mas sim por falta de Cultura..
Parabens pelo Topico,eu acrescentar-lhe-ia a questão dos preços nos vivos que muito raramente estão marcados nas lojas..(enfim ..."até me privo de fazer comentarios com receio de sofrer represalias pela minha ignorância "

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

E artigos sem preço para se pedir o que se quer, conforme a 
Cara do cliente.

E quando perguntamos o preço a um empregado e depois a outro e a diferença e de 10.

Enfim temos aquilo que merecemos, reclamamos pouco e fazemos valer o direito do consumidor pouco.

Já para não falar de vendas sem facturas....

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Hum... Um Xanthurus, quase a 70, tens que me dizer onde ?


o que eu disse é que era "quase" um xanthurus.....ou seja faltava pouco para comprar um.....a idea seria mais ironizar a situação.....

Compras um xanthurus por 120...portanto 70 é quase....looool

cumps

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

> Outro problema é a concorrência do online e exterior ao país...
> 
> prefiro pagar menos e ajudar a economia alemã com o IVA mais baixo que pago lá, o nosso governo tanto quer que perde com o negócio...lol
> 
> falando agora a sério, sinceramente tenho gasto mais dinheiro a mandar vir as coisas de fora, que comprar cá...
> Quando são só ligeiramente mais caras compro cá...
> se não mando vir de fora.
> 
> O pior é que mesmo com portes costuma ficar mais barato, por exemplo sal, só comprei aí uns 50 kilos cá...
> ...



Boas.

Já agora a que preço e onde compras o sal?

----------


## Helena Pais

Já que estamos a falar de preço...

Lojas onlines portuguesas... bem mais baratas que as físicas... não pagam rendas, muitas das vezes nem têm os produtos em stock e são raras as que têm vivos (poupa-se na luz e água)... é estar atrás de um computador recebem as encomendas e "toca" a ir comprar os produtos para enviar...

Lojas online estrangeiras... dando o caso das "alemãs"... taxas mais baratas... maior poder de compra (se comprarem mais produtos mais barato vai ficando) e grande quantidade de importadores "justos"...

Lojas físicas portuguesas... menor poder compra, importadores que querem lucrar com os produtos que representam (não deixando grande margens para os vendedores), transportes caríssimos (produtos com elevado pesos custam tanto como mandar vir da Alemanha), despesas com renda/empréstimos de compra, despesas de electricidade (das mais caras da UE), impostos (dos mais caros da UE)... etc...

Não quero ser o advogado do diabo, mas porventura existem muitas lojas que fazem o preço justo tendo em conta os custo de ter um estabelecimento aberto... Falo do interior do País, onde existe uma loja de aquariofilia marinha... Não há concorrência e pago peixes vindos da TMC (caros para o vendedor em relação a quem faz importação directa) e pago um preço bem razoável pelo que vejo nas lojas dos grandes centros urbanos... 

Outro ponto:

Acho inadmissível pedir ao meu lojista (pessoa de extrema confiança) o preço de um escumador e ao compará-lo com o preço de uma loja online alemã, o revendedor em Portugal cobra  mais que a loja online. Quem se lixa? O lojista... Posso vos dizer que a marca em causa, difere em poucos euros (geralmente entre 3-10 euros) dos preços que se praticam nas lojas alemãs já com as taxas impostas por lá... 

Portanto, esta vai para os revendedores e representantes de marcas... Façam preço justos para que os lojistas o possam fazer também...  

Atenciosamente,

Pedro

----------


## Luis Santos

O grande problema é que á exepção de uma loja ou outra ,não há dinheiro para por exemplo comprar material em quantidade para ter acesso a descontos maiores .Se uma loja mandar vir 5 baldes de sal ,de certeza que não fica o mesmo preço por kilo de 20 baldes ,e quem diz isto diz outras coisas.Nós infelismente somos um mercado pequeno e com lojas a mais e profissionalismo a menos ,em algumas  (pelo menos em Lisboa )e as lojas não compram em quantidade porque não têm o retorno do capital investido num curto espaço de tempo.Daí muitos de nós nos vermos obrigados a comprar muita coisa no estrangeiro para poupar algum ,e no caso do sal em algumas marcas poupa-se 15 a 20 euros por balde em relação a cá ,ou seja em 3 baldes que se encomende fica um de borla (em relação a cá)

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer a todos a participação no tópico, principalmente porque é a partir destas discussões que se pode tentar melhorar alguma coisa.

O meu objectivo inicial não foi criticar as lojas por venderem mais caro ou mais barato ou por terem mais ou menos stock.

As condições das lojas, os custos de manutenção (água, luz, espaço, pessoal, etc) são diferentes de loja para loja, de zona para zona do país e essa parte eu compreendo bem, o que eu não compreendo é a falta de honestidade em primeiro lugar (como quando se tenta vender rocha viva com algas bolha porque são decorativas), ou quando não se tem interesse nenhum em servir o cliente (como quando por exemplo encomendar 2 ou 3 sacos de plugs para frags é uma grande chatice).

Quanto ao mais e em relação ao stock (e isto mais uma vez aconteceu comigo), irrita-me solenemente quando chegamos a uma loja e o pessoal se queixa que "agora só vêm cá comprar umas comidinhas e nada mais", no entanto se perguntarmos por 5 coisas diferentes (no meu caso eu só queria carvão activado), dizem logo: "não temos nem sei quando chega"; ora por*a, como é que se pode comprar se não têm e pelos vistos nem têm interesse em ter?

E ainda!!! (isto faz-me lembrar alguém  :yb665: )

Será normal vender pés de Xénias a 25 Euros?!?!?! :SbRiche:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Já agora a que preço e onde compras o sal?


Red Sea sea salt | aquaristic.net

este serve, embora tenha valores de magnésio mais baixos ligeiramente...coisa que eu depois adiciono...

----------


## Luis Santos

> Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer a todos a participação no tópico, principalmente porque é a partir destas discussões que se pode tentar melhorar alguma coisa.
> 
> O meu objectivo inicial não foi criticar as lojas por venderem mais caro ou mais barato ou por terem mais ou menos stock.
> 
> As condições das lojas, os custos de manutenção (água, luz, espaço, pessoal, etc) são diferentes de loja para loja, de zona para zona do país e essa parte eu compreendo bem, o que eu não compreendo é a falta de honestidade em primeiro lugar (como quando se tenta vender rocha viva com algas bolha porque são decorativas), ou quando não se tem interesse nenhum em servir o cliente (como quando por exemplo encomendar 2 ou 3 sacos de plugs para frags é uma grande chatice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal é, cada um pede o que quer , o que não é normal é haver pessoas a pagarem isso.È como vender  uma acropora normalissima  da tmc 80 euros ou mais ,e muitas delas parecem frags ,só compra quem quer (eu não compro ).
Uma das queixas que ouço dos logistas com quem falo, é os preços praticados pela tmc nos corais e nos peixes ,daí muitos terem optado por importações directas (graças a deus).
Quanto á falta de profissionalismo ou simpatia  em  algumas lojas  ,é facil de resolver , é não voltar lá mais .Já me aconteceu numa loja bem conhecida da capital fazer uma compra de 2.5 euros e quando fui pagar nem direito a um obrigado tive ,o problema é que na semana anterior tinha gasto lá 130 euros em vivos , escusado sera dizer que nunca mais lá fui. Aos poucos e poucos o trigo do joio vai sendo separado .

----------


## António Vitor

Não podemos generalizar, conheço lojas onde as pessoas nunca me trataram mal.

E sei que compraria lá o sal, se tivessem deste mais barato, mesmo que fosse ligeiramente mais caro que lá fora.
até 25 euros mais caro eu compraria (o preço dos portes é de 15 euros).

só que ele só vende marcas mais "eloquentes"...
 :Big Grin: 

Este lojista, até se recusou a me vender corais porque eu tinha dito que tinha os parametros marados...
E isto é importante referir...

portanto existem boas lojas!

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Claro que sim, eu pelo menos nunca disse o contrário, existem boas lojas e se calhar está na hora de se criar um tópico real e realista de análise ao estado actual dessas mesmas lojas, porque dizer que X ou Y é uma loja de referência pode estar desajustado da realidade actual. Um tópico honesto a esse nível podia inclusive ajudar os próprios lojistas a melhorar o que está mal.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> ...se calhar está na hora de se criar um tópico real e realista de análise ao estado actual dessas mesmas lojas, porque dizer que X ou Y é uma loja de referência pode estar desajustado da realidade actual.



Boas Bruno. Deixo so uma sugestao. O forum tem uma area de votaçoes, porque nao fazer uma votaçao e uma analise dos pros e contras dessas lojas?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> existem boas lojas e se calhar está na hora de se criar um tópico real e realista de análise ao estado actual dessas mesmas lojas, porque dizer que X ou Y é uma loja de referência pode estar desajustado da realidade actual. Um tópico honesto a esse nível podia inclusive ajudar os próprios lojistas a melhorar o que está mal.



Olá Bruno

Desculpa a minha franqueza, mas como deves compreender, algumas lojas nacionais, dispoem de uma area subscrita paga, onde colocam os seus produtos à venda, por isso não seria de todo correcto, o forum deixar abrir este tipo de topico, ainda que o mesmo venha e bem, como tu referes, a melhorar o que não está bem. 
Problemas relacionados com essas mesmas empresas, a vários niveis, deverao ser resolvidos com o responsavel da mesma, e não os trazer para a praça publica, pois poderão vir a ser interpretados de outra maneira e ferir algumas susceptibilidades.
De forma alguma, não quero que me interpretes mal, mas tenho de zelar pelos membros, sejam eles de que natureza for.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas Paulo

Concordo com o teu ponto de vista mas embora nao seja realmente correcto dizermos o que achamos ser um "podre" de determinada loja creio qeu nao faz mal nenhum fazermos uma votaçao secreta para termos uma ideia geral.

Creio que todos concordamos com os pontos basicos dos pros e contras das lojas, e todos temos uma opiniao acerca delas de modo qeu a minha sugestao vai para fazermos uma votaçao, secreta, dividindo as lojas em norte centro e sul pois tambem seria injusto pormos todas no mesmo baralho ja qeu normalmente os de Lisboa nao vao ao Porto nem ao Algarve e vice versa...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Paulo
> 
> Concordo com o teu ponto de vista mas embora nao seja realmente correcto dizermos o que achamos ser um "podre" de determinada loja creio qeu nao faz mal nenhum fazermos uma votaçao secreta para termos uma ideia geral.
> 
> Creio que todos concordamos com os pontos basicos dos pros e contras das lojas, e todos temos uma opiniao acerca delas de modo qeu a minha sugestao vai para fazermos uma votaçao, secreta, dividindo as lojas em norte centro e sul pois tambem seria injusto pormos todas no mesmo baralho ja qeu normalmente os de Lisboa nao vao ao Porto nem ao Algarve e vice versa...


Pedro

Não disse que me opunha a uma votação acerca dessas lojas, simplesmente a testemunhos escritos e denunciados por membros, que como referi, poderiam ferir susceptibilidades.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Não disse que me opunha a uma votação acerca dessas lojas, simplesmente a testemunhos escritos e denunciados por membros, que como referi, poderiam ferir susceptibilidades.



Eu entendi Paulo e concordo mais uma vez...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> ....algumas lojas nacionais, dispoem de uma area subscrita paga, onde colocam os seus produtos à venda, por isso não seria de todo correcto, o forum deixar abrir este tipo de topico, ainda que o mesmo venha e bem, como tu referes, a melhorar o que não está bem.


Os foruns existem para se discutirem todos os assuntos, mesmo que estes não "convenham" aos patrocinadores do mesmo!

O que se poderia fazer é uma votação para eleger as lojas melhores e de mais confiança, sem discriminar situaçoes em concreto, assim os novatos já poderiam ter uma ideia do panorama nacional!

Cada user poderia atribuir uma votação de 0 a 5 conforme a sua experincia com cada loja e depois ser feita uma media!

Os melhores se é que o são não deveriam ter receio....e assim separam-se as águas!

Deixemos de ser hipócritas porque quem se lixa é sempreo o Zé Povinho!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> O que se poderia fazer é uma votação para eleger as lojas melhores e de mais confiança, sem discriminar situaçoes em concreto, assim os novatos já poderiam ter uma ideia do panorama nacional!
> 
> Cada user poderia atribuir uma votação de 0 a 5 conforme a sua experincia com cada loja e depois ser feita uma media!
> 
> !


Acho estamos os dois de acordo e sintonia

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Paulo,

Compreendo a tua posição, mas acho que o Pedro tem toda a razão.
Eu tive o cuidado de, desde o início, não revelar nomes exactamente para não melindrar ninguém, no entanto acho que os fóruns são espaços públicos de discussão e locais de eleição para aprendermos mais, melhorarmos e podermos contribuir para o conhecimento mútuo.
Com isto não quero que se aproveite o fórum para "achincalhar" A ou B, mas tão só para darmos a nossa opinião honesta sobre seja o que for.

Se bem que julgo conhecer o comportamento humano, antevejo desde já que a maioria do pessoal desate a dar notas máximas por "dá cá aquela palha", no entanto devemos ser justos e objectivos, atribuir notas não por emoção mas pela razão.

Porque há muitas cores entre o preto e o branco eu sugeria notas de 0 a 10, bem como uma opinião escrita final (sem casos concretos), não só as notas, mas tudo isto é apenas uma ideia a elaborar pesando os prós e os contras de uma situaçao destas.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Poder-se-á, eventualmente, abrir um tópico onde se perceba qual a melhor ou as melhores lojas na prespectiva dos utilizadores, obtendo essa ou essas maior numero de votos do que outras. 
A* eleição pública das melhores lojas com atribuição de votos, pressupõe uma análise crítica positiva e apenas nesse formato é possível um tópico destes*. Não se prejudica, hipoteca ou julga um negócio em praça pública. 
Poderá ser perverso e injusto. Há, efectivamente, muitos episódios negativos, mas existem, igualmente, episódios isolados com o lojista a, b ou c (como aliás em qualquer ramo) e podemos cair no erro de prejudicar gravemente e injustamente um negócio, generalizando momentos menos elegantes.
Por exemplo, conheço casos negativos, em lojas onde sempre fui muito bem atendido e o contrário também é verdade.

É ainda de referir que a política de preços é livre. Cada lojista pratica o preço que entende justo para manter e cuidar do seu negócio. Cabe a cada um de nós procurar a melhor oferta e só não o faz quem não quer. A informação transborda por todos os lados.

Uma palavra para quem começa. Nem só de direitos o mundo é feito. Há que ter noção, que cada passo que se dá no hobby tem de ser firme e consciente. Posso não achar compreensível que um lojista venda um zebrassoma flavescens por 100€, mas acho ainda menos que um novato o compre. Se o faz, ainda para mais nos dias de hoje, verifico que não leu uma linha sobre o peixe, não fez uma pesquisa sobre o peixe, não conhece uma característica do peixe, logo não o deveria comprar.

Estamos hoje em dia, tendo tanta informação disponível, em excelente posição para podermos fazer as nossas escolhas e minimizar os erros com o nosso aquário. 
A selecção dos piores serviços prestados, será feita naturalmente por cada um de nós com sentido cívico e construtivo. Não creio que para isso seja necessário apontar dedos, numa espécie de julgamento público, a situações concretas que, sendo reais, por vezes não reflectem uma conduta sistematicamente marcada por episódios negativos.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Mais uma vez concordo com a tua posição, mas tem que haver mais dinamismo nas Votações que aparecem aos utilizadores. Ainda há pouco apareceu uma que perguntava sobre a PetFil de 1612...

Podemos, por exemplo, fazer assim: (Fica a sugestão)

*Polls de 2011* - A encerrar no final do ano, abrindo-se novas em 2012 (referindo os resultados do(s) ano(s) anterior(es))

- Melhor Loja
- Melhor Atendimento
- Melhor Selecção de SPS
- Melhor Selecção de LPS
- Melhor Selecção de Moles
- Melhor Selecção de Vivos
- Melhor Selecção de Equipamentos
.... etc... etc... (o que se quiser)

Numa primeira fase os membros elegem uma para entrar na lista (uma espécie de nomeações), depois as mais nomeadas (durante 1 mês ou assim) passam a constar de uma votação.
Outra alternativa é dividir as Votações por zonas do país e pôr todas as lojas de que nos lembremos.
Pode parecer irrealista manter tantas votações, mas é mais fácil do que parece, desde que se crie um Tópico agregador (um índice) onde os membros tenham a lista completa de todas as votações de determinado ano.

O que acham?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

A ideia seria mesmo uma coisa dessas, podendo ser acrescentado para cada votação também da relação preço/Qualidade....

Também acho que além da votação de 0 a 10 também poderia ser adicionado um campo para as lojas que desconhecemos, pois se não conheço essa loja não poderei votar.....e não seria justo atribuir 0!

cumps

----------


## PedroPedroso

Isto como sempre e uma granda treta...
Qual o mal de referir o nome das lojas?

Não somos todos nos que as sustentamos?

Isto dos fóruns com a alma vendida ao criador!!!!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> É ainda de referir que a política de preços é livre. Cada lojista pratica o preço que entende justo para manter e cuidar do seu negócio. Cabe a cada um de nós procurar a melhor oferta e só não o faz quem não quer. A informação transborda por todos os lados.
> 
> Uma palavra para quem começa. Nem só de direitos o mundo é feito. Há que ter noção, que cada passo que se dá no hobby tem de ser firme e consciente. Posso não achar compreensível que um lojista venda um zebrassoma flavescens por 100€, mas acho ainda menos que um novato o compre. Se o faz, ainda para mais nos dias de hoje, verifico que não leu uma linha sobre o peixe, não fez uma pesquisa sobre o peixe, não conhece uma característica do peixe, logo não o deveria comprar.
> 
> Cumprimentos


Paulo, tens razão que cada lojista pode fazer o preço que quer, mas nem todos os aquariofilistas moram perto dos grandes centros urbanos, onde a variedade de escolha das lojas é muito maior; por exemplo, na Madeira só temos duas lojas que trabalham com salgados e acredita que os preços (como disse num post atrás) são muito puxados. E ainda bem que a informação transborda, porque se não fosse devido a este forum e partilha de informações entre aquariofilistas, manter o hobbie aqui na ilha seria um "luxo". Também devido a essas informações, podes ver que tanto eu como outros membros daqui, Miguel Correia, Marco Macae, Pedro Gomes, etc temos de mandar vir as coisas por correio maior parte das vezes devido aos preços aqui praticados.
E sinceramente, lá por um novato não saber o que o peixe custa, não quer dizer que não conheça as características do peixe, e que não tenha feito pesquisa sobre ele; até porque se compra o peixe é porque se informou das suas necessidades.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> testemunhos escritos e denunciados por membros (...) poderiam ferir susceptibilidades.


Por estas e por outras é que neste cantinho à beira-mar plantado, para dar um passo é preciso pedir licença ao outro...
Por tanto receio de se ferir susceptibilidades, as coisas vão andando...
E aquele que não se importa com a (treta da) susceptibilidade, é considerado iluminado, pertencente a uma elite, muito frontal ... (ou se é frontal ou não se é, muito frontal não existe!)
De hipocrisia está o mundo cheio!

Uma vez fui à Aquamagia, estava-me a iniciar, tinham um aquário de exposição com uma Halimeda linda! Enorme! Pedi um bocado... não me deram com a justificação de que não era cliente...
Nunca mais fui à Aquamagia, com a justificação que não me deram Halimeda porque não era cliente.

Tão simples quanto isso!

Já ultrapassei a idade do receio de ferir susceptibilidades! Não sou mais nem menos que as outras pessoas, mas ser Pai, muda-nos um pouco.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Filipe, é natural que nas ilhas os preços inflacionem. Há menos procura, há menos oferta, o material que as lojas compram é em menor quantidade, os animais vivos também o são, os preços sobem ao sabor de muitos factores. Evidentemente há casos em que se abusa porque a oferta é reduzida, mas não transformemos isto na república das bananas. De facto, as coisas ficam mais caras para os lojistas portugueses do que para a maioria na europa central. Já viram os preços dos animais e dos mateirais em Espanha, são tão ou mais caros do que aqui. Tens ideia da quantidade de material que uma loja em portugal tem de comprar para obter preços finais idênticos aos praticados na Alemanha?
Já agora Filipe, infelizmente ou felizmente, este hobby é caro e é um "luxo" em qualquer parte do mundo. 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Paulo

julgo que aqui a questão essencial não é os preços, pois nesse campo cada um é livre de pedir o que quiser, como tal nós aceitamos ou não comprando lá os produtos.

discutimos sim o atendimento/ ou a falta dele, aconselhamento, responsabilidade sobre opiniões ou sugestões  em algumas lojas do nosso país, e não o lucro fácil sobre o vender sem olhar a meios, resultando muitas vezes em prejuízos para o cliente, que só por acaso é quem sustenta as ditas lojas.

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Vou deixar aqui também a minha opinião:

Penso que um forum deve ser livre, pese embora compreenda os receios da perca de "publicidade", no entanto os Admin têm de decidir que querem ter um forum que defenda o hobby ou se querem um forum que seja mais um elo de ligação entre "Reeffaristas";Penso que uma área onde se discuta a actuação das lojas/fornecedores é extremamente importante e fundamental num forum como este. Os lojistas só têm a ganhar, pois assim tem um acesso gratuito a um serviço de auditoria que é do melhor que há. Este pode ser um excelente meio para eles verificarem se a sua actuação está a ser mais correcta e até, verificarem se os seus funcionários estão a corresponder;

A minha sugestão:
Como me parece que este forum pretende agradar a Gregos e Troianos, penso que se poderia abrir uma área de discussão acerca das lojas, MAS, apenas às lojas que aceitem ser escrutinadas. Assim, os membros já podiam discutir vários aspectos dessas lojas e já saberiam que as que não aceitaram aparecer é eventualmente por receio de não estarem a realizar um bom trabalho;Tal como existem maus lojistas, também existem maus clientes e a frase "o cliente tem sempre razão" não se justifica nos dias de hoje. Assim, penso que apenas poderiam votar/comentar utilizadores que fossem identificados (eu não sou por exemplo) e assim saberíamos que quem comentou foi alguém que "perde" tempo com este hobby e não alguém que se registou por exemplo só para dizer mal da loja lá da esquina;Obviamente os lojistas teriam sempre direito a resposta, pois cada situação possui sempre 2 histórias diferentes.

Cumps
RR

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Isto como sempre e uma granda treta...
> Qual o mal de referir o nome das lojas?
> 
> Não somos todos nos que as sustentamos?
> 
> Isto dos fóruns com a alma vendida ao criador!!!!




Pedro, não há aqui forum com seja o que for, vendido a quem quer que seja.
Há uma questão de conduta, de ponderação e prudência. Não vou explicar outra vez.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas Paulo
> 
> julgo que aqui a questão essencial não é os preços, pois nesse campo cada um é livre de pedir o que quiser, como tal nós aceitamos ou não comprando lá os produtos.
> 
> discutimos sim o atendimento/ ou a falta dele, aconselhamento, responsabilidade sobre opiniões ou sugestões  em algumas lojas do nosso país, e não o lucro fácil sobre o vender sem olhar a meios, resultando muitas vezes em prejuízos para o cliente, que só por acaso é quem sustenta as ditas lojas.


Obviamente o tema é mais abrangente.
Mas respondia ao Filipe concretamente à questão do preço e do custo do hobby. 

Continuo a dizer que há, naturalmente, situações dessas, estou careca de saber, estou careca de presenciar, estou na agua salgada há 13 anos, já vi muita coisa. Mas continuo também a dizer que poderia ser perverso e enganador apontar o dedo a situações concretas, citando sujeitos e correndo o risco de esse não ser um comportamento sistematizado. 

Como foi dito, e bem, também há maus e bons clientes.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Paulo

então não entendo qual o receio de falar abertamente nos nomes das lojas que estão a ser discutidas.

e esse do "não vou explicar outra vez" meu amigo vai cair em saco roto pois o objectivo é esse mesmo de explicarmos muitas e muitas vezes a que começa e tem duvidas e se sente defraudado e muitas vezes enganado.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Uma vez fui à Aquamagia, estava-me a iniciar, tinham um aquário de exposição com uma Halimeda linda! Enorme! Pedi um bocado... não me deram com a justificação de que não era cliente...


Bom dia, 

Achas criticável? 
Olha que eu não, o lojista está no seu pleno direito, e neste caso com alguma razão, de reservar alguns bónus para clientes habituais. Da próxima vez não peças que é feio...

Reserva o gesto de oferecer ao lojista....quando este achar conveniente.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas Paulo
> 
> então não entendo qual o receio de falar abertamente nos nomes das lojas que estão a ser discutidas.
> 
> e esse do "não vou explicar outra vez" meu amigo vai cair em saco roto pois o objectivo é esse mesmo de explicarmos muitas e muitas vezes a que começa e tem duvidas e se sente defraudado e muitas vezes enganado.


*Não vou explicar outra vez a posição tomada*, está explícita e bem justificada no primeiro post e é uma questão de interpretação. Não me refiro às dúvidas de quem começa.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas Paulo
> 
> então não entendo qual o receio de falar abertamente nos nomes das lojas que estão a ser discutidas.



Pedro, mais uma vez digo....há lojas onde sempre fui bem atendido e conheço casos, em que na mesma loja, não o foram. O contrário já me sucedeu também. E acrescento ainda outra, já me aconteceu ser mau atendido, voltar mais tarde e ser bem atendido. É factor mais do que suficiente para se perceber que manisfestações desse género podem ser tremendamente injustas e seriamente penalizadores para quem vive do seu negócio. Para mais, os lojistas interessados, estarão com certeza atentos ao desenrolar deste e de outros tópicos semelhantes. Obtemos assim, um efeito sensibilizador no comerciante relativamente às preocupações de quem compra. 
Os lojistas percebem que o cliente está cada vez mais atendo e o próprio mercado e a crise se encarregarão de filtrar o bom do sistematicamente mau vendedor. Não vejo necessidade nenhuma, nem muito menos vejo como atitude construtiva, descrever maus exemplos de a, b ou c, correndo riscos já citados.




Cumprimentos,

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Compreendo perfeitamente que se os preços dos animais e material no continente já é alto, na Madeira ainda seja maior, mas pronto vou deixar a conversa dos preços de lado, até porque não é o principal objectivo do tópico.
Em relação ao atendimento posso dizer que não tenho razão de queixa, nem em relação aos donos ou ao pessoal que lá trabalha. Mesmo a uns anos no Porto, fui a uma loja em Matosinhos (não me lembra o nome) que comprei uma simples coisa barata e fui muito bem atendido pelo dono.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> A minha sugestão:
> Como me parece que este forum pretende agradar a Gregos e Troianos, penso que se poderia abrir uma área de discussão acerca das lojas, MAS, apenas às lojas que aceitem ser escrutinadas. Assim, os membros já podiam discutir vários aspectos dessas lojas e já saberiam que as que não aceitaram aparecer é eventualmente por receio de não estarem a realizar um bom trabalho;Tal como existem maus lojistas, também existem maus clientes e a frase "o cliente tem sempre razão" não se justifica nos dias de hoje. Assim, penso que apenas poderiam votar/comentar utilizadores que fossem identificados (eu não sou por exemplo) e assim saberíamos que quem comentou foi alguém que "perde" tempo com este hobby e não alguém que se registou por exemplo só para dizer mal da loja lá da esquina;Obviamente os lojistas teriam sempre direito a resposta, pois cada situação possui sempre 2 histórias diferentes.
> Cumps
> RR


Parece-me uma excelente sugestão munida de uma boa dose de bom senso....

----------


## ulissesilva

Boa tarde
Embora já à alguns anos acompanhe este forum e nele esteja inscrito, são poucas as vezes que intervenho já que prefiro recolher muitas das informações importantes que diariamente são aqui escritas.
Mas em relação a este assunto gostaria de deixar a minha opinião que vai em contra-ciclo com a do moderador Paulo Marinheiro, embora perceba perfeitamente que a posição dele não seja fácil. 
Em relação a escrutinar as lojas do nossso pais, ele mostra-se renitente e diz entre outras coisas o seguinte ´´...por isso não seria de todo correcto, o forum deixar abrir este tipo de topico...´´, ...Problemas relacionados com essas mesmas empresas, a vários niveis, deverao ser resolvidos com o responsavel da mesma, e não os trazer para a praça publica, pois poderão vir a ser interpretados de outra maneira e ferir algumas susceptibilidades.``, ´´...simplesmente a testemunhos escritos e denunciados por membros, que como referi, poderiam ferir susceptibilidades...``, ´´...Não se prejudica, hipoteca ou julga um negócio em praça pública.``, ´´... Poderá ser perverso e injusto.``, ´´...Mas continuo também a dizer que poderia ser perverso e enganador apontar o dedo a situações concretas, citando sujeitos e correndo o risco de esse não ser um comportamento sistematizado.´´´.
Desculpe a sinceridade, mas isso é proprio do nosso povo. Vamos para o café e criticamos tudo e todos,  contamos as situações mais hilariantes, mas depois quando pudemos fazer alguma coisa para desmascarar a situação,encolhemo-nos no nosso cantinho e deixamos tudo como está. E parece-me que aqui a situação tambem é um pouco assim.
Eu sei que o forum não foi feito para esse fim, mas não seria benéfico para todos ( logistas e clientes) criar um tópico em que as várias variáveis fossem escrutinadas. Penso que só seria benéfico. Para os clientes para saber com o que contavam numa loja. Para os logistas, porque só podia ajudar a melhorar.
Dou só dois exemplos. Quase toda a gente já fez compras no ebay.É ou não é positivo, podermos aceder ao feedback e comentários dos clientes do Ebay, acerca dos vendedores?
Igualmente, quase toda a gente antes de fazer uma viagem não vai  consultar o Booking ou Tripadvisor, para conhecer ao pormenor o que os clientes pensam desses hoteis e conhecer as suas experiencias?
Desculpe mas não penso que isto seja prejudicar, hipotecar, ou julgar um negócio na praça publica, nem muito menos preverso ou enganador.
Antes pelo contrário, são uma ajuda preciosa que os novos tempos, nos tazem, com mais transparencia e conhecimento.
.Mais uma vez digo, aceito que o forum não foi feito para essa finalidade, mas tambem acho que dai não haveria de vir nenhum mal e só ajudaria toda a gente.
Por isso concordo plenamente com muitas das opiniões ditas anteriormente, principalmente do Pedro Ferrer e do Ricardo Rodrigues. 
Para mim um tópico onde se pudesse dissecar o comportamento das lojas, nas várias variáveis e com direito de resposta dos lojistas, às opiniões expressas pelos clientes, seria um passo importante para todos.
Cumprimentos
Ulisses Silva

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Caro Ulisses, respeito diferentes pontos de vista. Mas deixe-me apenas deixar-lhe algumas notas. 
O que se discute aqui, é a forma como se expressam e colocam em público determinados episódios ou meras opiniões. Há abertura do Fórum para criar um tópico, que atribuindo pontuações ou não às lojas, forneça uma ideia da qualidade de serviço prestado. Parece-me que este formato produz um feedback, mais do que suficiente para se poder decidir.
 Outra coisa é, e o que  considero perigoso, emitir opiniões e julgamentos que podem não servir a totalidade dos factos. Há um caracter de subjectividade enorme.
 O Ulisses, verificará, por exemplo no Tripadvisor, que para o mesmo hotel há, não raras vezes, comentários absolutamente opostos. Para uma estrutura da envergadura de um hotel isso não é problemático. Mas para uma loja, inserida num mercado já por si diminuto, com um numero de consumidores bastante limitado, pode ser gravemente penalizador. 

Consideraria justo, que numa loja onde sempre foi bem servido, se descrevesse um episódio menos positivo, pondo em risco o negócio de uma pessoa que sempre se pauta pela serenidade?
Ou julga que isso não existe? Um logista não deve mas pode ter um mau dia ou pior ainda, um colaborador seu, e se vê esse dia de azar dissecado publicamente, arrisca-se a não receber nem mais um cliente novo.

Obviamente, não defendo uma conduta irresponsável por parte das lojas, mas temos de ter noção que facilmente se condena um negócio, num meio tão restrito como este, se descrevermos uma ou outra situação menos boa, mas que na generalidade não representa a forma de estar do lojista perante o cliente. Não sejamos tão inocentes ao ponto de pensar que as lojas têm, por sistema, interesse em enganar o consumidor.

Aquelas que, provavelmente, terão uma conduta mais relaxada (embora conheça casos onde isto não pode estar mais longe da verdade), serão as petshops, onde o negócio não se faz apenas com a aquariofilia. Mas, exceptuando algumas destas, onde por vezes a formação de quem está atrás do balcão é deficitária, podemos constatar que o especialista em aquariofilia, tem na generalidade interesse em informar correctamente o cliente. 
Portanto recuso veementemente ver o forum a dissecar episódios menos positivos, só a troco de um pouco de sangue não tendo noção das reais consequências desse comportamento.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Caro Ulisses, respeito diferentes pontos de vista. Mas deixe-me apenas deixar-lhe algumas notas. 
> O que se discute aqui, é a forma como se expressam e colocam em público determinados episódios ou meras opiniões. Há abertura do Fórum, para criar um tópico que, atribuindo pontuações ou não às lojas, forneça uma ideia da qualidade de serviço prestado. Parece-me que este formato produz um feedback, mais do que suficiente para se poder decidir.
> Outra coisa é, e o que considero perigoso, emitir opiniões e julgamentos que podem não servir a totalidade dos factos. Há um caracter de subjectividade enorme.
> O Ulisses, verificará, por exemplo no Tripadvisor, que para o mesmo hotel há, não raras vezes, comentários absolutamente opostos. Para uma estrutura da envergadura de um hotel isso não é problemático. Mas para uma loja, inserida num mercado já por si diminuto, com um numero de consumidores bastante limitado, pode ser gravemente penalizador. 
> 
> Consideraria justo, que numa loja onde sempre foi bem servido, se descrevesse um episódio menos positivo, pondo em risco o negócio de uma pessoa que sempre se pauta pela serenidade?
> Ou julga que isso não existe? Um logista não deve mas pode ter um mau dia ou pior ainda, um colaborador seu, e se vê esse dia de azar dissecado publicamente, arrisca-se a não receber nem mais um cliente novo.
> 
> Obviamente, não defendo uma conduta irresponsável por parte das lojas, mas temos de ter noção que facilmente se condena um negócio, num meio tão restrito como este, se descrevermos uma ou outra situação menos boa, mas que na generalidade não representa a forma de estar do lojista perante o cliente. Não sejamos tão inocentes ao ponto de pensar que as lojas têm, por sistema, interesse em enganar o consumidor.
> ...


Paulo,

Eu penso que o teu discurso assenta muito em opiniões negativas colocadas pelos utilizadores.

Eu nem me passa pela cabeça (até pelas evidências neste próprio fórum) que apenas sejam colocados comentários negativos.  

O balanço da qualidade de uma loja mede-se pela quantidade de comentários positivos vs negativos.  

É assim que funciona p.ex.o caso que referes do Tripadvisor. No fim eu determino a qualidade de um hotel pela quantidade de comentários negativos vs positivos.  A ausência de comentários significa...indiferença...(está provadissimo que o pior tipo de feedback é a ausência do mesmo sendo preferível sempre dar feedback quer ele seja positivo ou negativo).

Neste contexto eu ainda acho pior colocar-se um regime de "scoring" que não justificado por um pequeno texto.  O que me adianta a mim consumidor e ao lojista saber que uma loja tem uma pontuação de 5 (estou a dar exemplos) sem saber qual(is) a(s) causa(s) desta(s) pontuação (ões) ?

A atitude mede-se por quem está "do lado de lá" , ou seja a forma como os lojistas encaram essas críticas e elogios.  

Na minha óptica só não erra quem não faz e eu agradeço cada vez que alguém me chama atenção por um comportamento menos adequado.  Se o comentário for desadequado ou rebato o mesmo ou ingoro.

Não percebo por isso a atitude que está um pouco espelhada no teu raciocinio de "absorver as dores dos lojistas".  

Quem não deve não teme e este fórum é constituido na sua maioria por pessoas educadas, civicas e bem formadas que certamente irão procurar colocar críticas construtivas.

Caso o lojista entenda que um determinado comentário passe "todas as marcas possíveis" então apaga o mesmo escusando-se a responder ao mesmo.

Eu se fosse lojista agradeceria esta iniciativa (que obviamente deveria ser bem acompanhada no seu inicio) porque p.ex. poderão existir muitas situações negativas criadas por colaboradores que não chegam aos donos das respectivas lojas.

Se existirem muitas criticas negativas vs positivas a uma determinada loja e que a mesma "sofra" alguma consequência pergunto eu: "So what ?"

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Gonçalo, considero, como sabes, a tua opinião. Está justificada e argumentada. Creio, no entanto, que encontrar um formato sério e justo não é fácil. Creio que facilmente poderemos acabar num linchamento público a troco de nada e pouco assertivo. Sabemos bem que há sempre mais tendência em descrever e dissecar maus exemplos do que bons exemplos.
Mas diria então, que neste ponto, seria expectável e necessário, que os lojistas que por aqui andam, se pronunciassem neste tópico sobre o tema.

Apesar disso, vendo o que está em causa e conhecendo muitas realidades, mantenho a minha posição.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Creio, no entanto, que encontrar um formato sério e justo não é fácil. Creio que facilmente poderemos acabar num linxamento público a troco de nada e pouco assertivo. Sabemos bem que há sempre mais tendência em descrever e dissecar maus exemplos do que bons exemplos.


Foi a antever esse tipo de questões que deixei a minha sugestão mais atrás




> A minha sugestão:
> Como me parece que este forum pretende agradar a Gregos e Troianos, penso que se poderia abrir uma área de discussão acerca das lojas, MAS, apenas às lojas que aceitem ser escrutinadas. Assim, os membros já podiam discutir vários aspectos dessas lojas e já saberiam que as que não aceitaram aparecer é eventualmente por receio de não estarem a realizar um bom trabalho;Tal como existem maus lojistas, também existem maus clientes e a frase "o cliente tem sempre razão" não se justifica nos dias de hoje. Assim, penso que apenas poderiam votar/comentar utilizadores que fossem identificados (eu não sou por exemplo) e assim saberíamos que quem comentou foi alguém que "perde" tempo com este hobby e não alguém que se registou por exemplo só para dizer mal da loja lá da esquina;Obviamente os lojistas teriam sempre direito a resposta, pois cada situação possui sempre 2 histórias diferentes.
> 
> Cumps
> RR


Relativamente a este teu comentário;



> Mas diria então, que neste ponto, seria expectável e necessário, que os lojistas que por aqui andam, se pronunciassem neste tópico sobre o tema.


digo que tb eu aguardo as suas reacções e penso que era importante que algum desse o 1º passo.
Tenho pena que ainda nenhum lojista tenha dado o "ar da sua graça", é que por vezes em determinados tópicos são logo os 1ºs a comentar e noutros tópicos em que se fala deles, raramente aparecem.

Quanto ao assunto, penso que já houve demasiados argumentos quer de uma parte quer da outra e penso que o Paulo já deve estar farto de "tocar na mesma tecla", pelo menos já deve estar cansado de refutar tantos comentários. 
Acho que não vale a pena insistir mais nos mesmos argumentos, deixando agora o espaço aberto aos lojistas ou a novas sugestões.

PS: Obrigado Gonçalo por me considerar sensato, embora não me conheça, mas realmente eu tenho por habito olhar para as duas faces da mesma moeda, não vá ela ser falsa  :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> O que se discute aqui, é a forma como se expressam e colocam em público determinados episódios ou meras opiniões. Há abertura do Fórum, para criar um tópico que, atribuindo pontuações ou não às lojas, forneça uma ideia da qualidade de serviço prestado. Parece-me que este formato produz um feedback, mais do que suficiente para se poder decidir.
>  Outra coisa é, e o que  considero perigoso, emitir opiniões e julgamentos que podem não servir a totalidade dos factos. Há um caracter de subjectividade enorme.


Olá Pessoal

Nunca foi aqui dito nem por mim, nem pelo Paulo, de que não se poderia abrir um tópico, de forma a se apurar a qualidade das lojas versus atendimento, o que se poôs em causa, foi que de forma o se ia fazer, pelas razões já anteriormente descritas.

Vamos então aguardar por testemunhos de alguns lojistas, ou ideias de outros membros, acerca da forma que se poderá criar esta mesma votação, mantendo na mesma os principios já defendidos por nós moderadores.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Outra sugestao:


Porque nao criar um site tipo o sharemyfrags mas com avaliaçoes de lojas?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, isto é tão simples como criar um site/blog em minutos e poder-se cascar nas lojas a vontade, para bem e para o mal, sem medos, sem "ai e tal parece mal, são associados, etc."

Eu quando dei inicio aos salgados dei a volta por todas as lojas, o que resumiu-se a só ir a uma ou duas lojas.

Limito-me a ir só a essas duas lojas, e a aconselha-las a todos os que falam comigo.

Todo o meu material foi comprado nos sites online Portugues.

Falaram aqui que as lojas online não tem gastos com lojas fisicas, mas há pelo menos duas lojas online que tem lojas fisicas com material e peixes, e os preços continuam o mais baixo possivel, e com bom atendimento.

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


pensei se deveria escrever alguma coisa neste post por varias razões

uma delas é que não me considero um verdadeiro lojista

e passo a explicar o meu ponto de vista,e o que realmente penso do assunto

já a bastante tempo que vejo e leio aqui varios topicos onde não sei porque razão o lojista de aquariofilia marinha é transformado  em um verdadeiro ladrão :yb624:  :yb624: milionario enganador

e continuo a não compreender o porquê desse rotulo, a maioria até dos que mais reclamam trabalham em áreas que são autênticos roubos aos clientes

seguradoras com entrelinhas pequeninas nos contratos,agentes de telecomunicações, marketing onde estudam a maneira de vender tudo e mais alguma coisa que não precisarmos e que não serve para nada

eu durante anos foi simplesmente cliente e acreditem o vicio era tal que deve haver poucas lojas no pais e  que não conheça,

mesmo na vizinha Espanha já fiz mais de 1600 quilómetros a procura de lojas  e acreditem que a realidade é pouco melhor que aqui,ou mesmo pior

aquariofilia salgada é e durante muitos anos vai ser um hobby de elite
eu mesmo tento mudar as coisas todos os dias,mas não acredito que mude 

durante anos como cliente tenho historias como todos vós para contar do arco da velha
desde a dar 180 por um japonicus e o lojista aconselhar a levar também um leucusternom junto por 150 que eram peixes de cardume e gostavam de andar juntos :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  
tinha de aproveitar rápido pois eram peixes raros que dificilmente apareciam no mercado

comprar uma acropora eflorecentes por 300 pois era raríssima, e encontrar o mesmo coral na loja a o lado a vender por 60 porque o dono da loja que não percebia nada de coral estava a vender esse coral porque foi enviado numa caixa composta e para ele coral é coral :yb624:  :yb624: 

comprar um sarco pequenino por 60 numa loja onde a agua parecia mijo e já ficar muito contente pois tinha feito 200 quilómetros para isso

assim como já vi alguns chicos espertos (eu inclusive) a comprar em petshops scolymias por actinodiscos pois a moça que lá estava não percebia nada do assunto
mas claro isso são coisas que não já não interessa falar

são tudo coisas normais de mercado seja na aquariofilia como em todo o tipo de mercado,continuo a não ver isso de maneira diferente

agora como disse e bem o Paulo, é os clientes que vai seleccionando as lojas
as que ficam são as que melhor servem os clientes

tenho a noção de que a maior parte maus conselhos dados pelos lojistas do nosso mercado é por ignorância 

de parte a parte irá sempre haver excepções que confirmam regra

eu mesmo como cliente sempre tive amigos lojistas e debati durante anos que essa não era a melhor forma de negocio, nunca o consegui

acreditem que é com pena que cada vez mais, pelo menos aqui no norte a fechar lojas de salgados ou simplesmente a desistir porque nunca souberam dar a volta ao negocio para ganhar dinheiro com este hobby

não pensem que é por ter agora negocio que acho isso bom

eu tento ajudar todo o lojista que me procura,porque tenho ideia que quanto melhor for a oferta, mais aquários se montam e mais clientes todos os lojistas tem
pior do que comprar caro é não ter para se comprar

eu incentivo e compra\venda e troca de frags entre particulares chego a vender sacas de plástico para isso :yb624: 

sempre incentivei e venda de material usado,porque de maneira nenhuma isso prejudica a venda da material novo

quando algum me procura para montar um aquário ,eu tento fazer tudo por tudo para ele ter um grande aquário

se essa pessoa gastar um fortuna e morrer tudo,gasta dinheiro uma vez
se conseguir que o tipo tenha sucesso,tá ****** pro resto da vida  :yb624:  :yb624: 

agora como lojista :yb624: 

isto é um negocio que até dá dinheiro,se as coisas forem bem feitas
material é lucro certinho

mas os lojistas as vezes matam-se uns aos outros
eu tenho um produto a preço X o cliente diz que outro lojista tem a preço Y
a maior parte cede logo e vende por o mesmo preço,as vezes limitando o lucro a preços que é só para trocar dinheiro porque já compra mal

pensam que fizeram um bom negocio,e é mais um prego no caixão :Cool: 

pouco produto,pagando preços caros pelos transportes alfandegas e outras tretas,as mesmas que basicamente os particulares passam, mas que a maior parte das vezes não interessa falar :Coradoeolhos: 

como  tudo na vida só se conta as vantagens, nunca as dificuldades
as coisas são mesmo assim é a natureza humana a falar mais alto 

eu tenho outra politica de preços,mas isso sou eu

eu compro grandes quantidades, a melhores preços dividindo os preços dos transportes e ganhando mais dinheiro,vendendo pelo mesmo preço da concorrência

mas quero aqui deixar claro que só faço isso, e posso fazer isso porque não vivo do negocio,se algum dia tiver de tirar dinheiro para viver, pagar custos de loja algum empregado e o meu trabalho
vai ser outra loja a juntar as demais que vendem tudo e mais alguma coisas que o cliente não precisa

mesmo assim posso dizer sem problemas nenhuns que não vendo peixe nenhum com menos 100% de lucro

tenho uma bateria montada com o melhor que existe,taxa de mortalidade das mais baixas que conheço(e conheço muita coisa)

não tenho medo de dizer que o lucro dos peixes é 0
só serve para manter o vicio dos clientes

produtos com +/- 35% de lucro

ganhar dinheiro neste negocio só mesmo em corais,mas não como a maioria do pessoal pensa
comprar e vender e mais um negocio em saca rota
propagação é fonte de rendimento segura,foi lá que os nossos amigos europeus chegaram,basta ver casas como fauna marin, korallen-zucht


mas isso implica muito conhecimento, dedicação extrema muito trabalho manual e não acredito que haja muito pessoal com dedicação suficiente para isso
por isso montem farms em casa, vendam\troquem o mais que puderem\comprem lá fora, pela net o que interessa para o nosso hobby é montar cada vez mais e mais aquários

esse é o futuro,todos os lojistas vão ganhar mais dinheiro 

temos agora em muita facilidade de informação,burro é aquele que quer ser, 
seja neste negocio seja em qualquer outro

o testamento já vai longo, a a minha pena é vejo a aquariofilia salgada no mau caminho
com muita pena minha é que daqui para a frente teremos muito mais razões para se queixar

não vejo as coisas a evoluir

noto que neste momento, as coisas que menos preocupa ao lojistas é maus atendimentos e tretas iguais

muito mais ficou por dizer,mas o tempo não chega :Coradoeolhos: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas 

está aqui um comentário sério e honesto do Carlos que se chegou a frente, sem receio de ser "avaliado" ou "comentado".

agora cada um que conhece a loja/fragário que faça a sua analise ( com pena minha não conheço).

parabéns Carlos e sucesso 

Ps: ninguém que sangue ou prejudicar o negocio de cada um apenas contribuir para um hobby melhor.

----------


## Luis Santos

:yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Quem diz as verdades não merece castigo :tutasla:  :tutasla:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas :Olá: 

*Faço das palavras do Carlos as minhas,concordo com o que foi dito.

Apenas digo com honestidade que nos tempos que correm não é fácil manter uma loja pois os custos são bastante elevados,cada vez mais,e mesmo com a vontade que tenho em tentar melhorar e oferecer cada vez mais um espaço melhor e mais agradável de se entrar e de se estar, e ter uma boa e diversificada oferta quer material quer de vivos não é façil ,neste momento estou a mudar de espaço para que seja mais agradável e melhor mas tem custos muitos custos e nao esta a ser façil,e estou a mudar porque? Para que os clientes se sintam melhor e encontrem o que procuram e para que eu possa ganhar dinheiro é claro,mas também para que a aquariofilia em Portugal nao morra como disse o Carlos, pois é isso que esta a acontecer,e quando se faz isto não só pelo dinheiro mas por paixão ao hobby,quem me conhece sabe que passo horas a falar com os clientes e o faço por gosto  e custa muito mesmo ver o rotulo que estão sempre a por nos lojistas é bastante desanimador......*

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Ps: ninguém que sangue ou prejudicar o negocio de cada um apenas contribuir para um hobby melhor.


Meu caro Pedro, isso é o que eu quero também. E o caminho que leva este tópico, a continuar, considero o correcto, o mais honesto e o que disponibiliza informação suficiente para se poder decidir pelo melhor serviço.





> Boas, isto é tão simples como criar um site/blog em minutos e poder-se cascar nas lojas a vontade, para bem e para o mal, sem medos, sem "ai e tal parece mal, são associados, etc."


Bruno, isto é o que não acho correcto e desprezo pelas razões já sobejamente descritas. As cantigas de mal dizer já lá vão e isto sim é querer sangue e conversa de cabeleireiro sem nenhum interesse prático. Mas a blogosfera é próspera no blog do escárnio, portanto seria apenas mais um.

O "ai e tal parece mal" e o "são associados" nunca fizeram parte, directa ou indirectamente, de nenhuma das Minhas intervenções, assim, constato, que em parte houve confusão na interpretação do que foi escrito.

Acrescento que o REEFFORUM em nada se sente refém de quem quer que seja, nem de maneira alguma sente que tem de manter uma posição defensiva relativamente a um lojista a, b ou c.



Cumprimentos,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> 
> pensei se deveria escrever alguma coisa neste post por varias razões
> 
> uma delas é que não me considero um verdadeiro lojista
> 
> e passo a explicar o meu ponto de vista,e o que realmente penso do assunto
> 
> ...





> Boas
> 
> *Faço das palavras do Carlos as minhas,concordo com o que foi dito.
> 
> Apenas digo com honestidade que nos tempos que correm não é fácil manter uma loja pois os custos são bastante elevados,cada vez mais,e mesmo com a vontade que tenho em tentar melhorar e oferecer cada vez mais um espaço melhor e mais agradável de se entrar e de se estar, e ter uma boa e diversificada oferta quer material quer de vivos não é façil ,neste momento estou a mudar de espaço para que seja mais agradável e melhor mas tem custos muitos custos e nao esta a ser façil,e estou a mudar porque? Para que os clientes se sintam melhor e encontrem o que procuram e para que eu possa ganhar dinheiro é claro,mas também para que a aquariofilia em Portugal nao morra como disse o Carlos, pois é isso que esta a acontecer,e quando se faz isto não só pelo dinheiro mas por paixão ao hobby,quem me conhece sabe que passo horas a falar com os clientes e o faço por gosto  e custa muito mesmo ver o rotulo que estão sempre a por nos lojistas é bastante desanimador......*


E pronto esta tudo dito.

Deixo aqui também o meu testemunho.

Talvez alguns de vos já sabem outros não outros desconfiem, mas eu também estou a "abrir" uma loja de aquariofilia marinha no Algarve, posso dizer que o que o Mota disse é completamente a realidade, a cerca de ajudar lojistas, já tive a oportunidade de ir mais do que uma vez a do Mota e sempre me ajudou no que precisei para a loja, concelhos, avisos etc... desde já um muito obrigado podemos dizer que o Mota é homem de "H" muito grande.
No que toca a custos e preços as coisas não são fáceis como muitos clientes (assim como eu já o pensei) pensam, posso dizer que com as montagens de aquários, dos sistemas etc etc são uns bons pares de milhares de euros, e mensalmente a factura da luz também dói, o preços assim não discuto cada um pratica o preço que bem entende cabe cada cliente comprar ou não.

Como muitas vezes se houve compra o peixe "X" por 50 e vende por 100 agora retirem desses 100 23% de IVA (que esses não são nossos), tirem o custo do peixe, agora diluem o restante para pagar sistemas, EDP qual é mesmo o lucro?

Ja para não falar nas horas passadas a resolver problemas, a mudar agua dos aquários, a fazer testes para ver se esta tudo em ordem, os 60klm para ir buscar agua para as TPAS, tudo isso é tempo que não estou com a minha mulher e o meu filho.

No que toca a atendimento pois é verdade que há muitos sítios que não é dos melhores, como o mota diz só quem quer é que é burro, hoje todos tem acesso a internet "tudo" se torna mais fácil.
Da minha parte tento fazer o meu melhor, as vezes por mais que queremos o entusiasmo dos clientes ao inicio é grande e difícil de controlar, mas isso...

Bem da minha parte já tem um testemunho novato do negócio.
Agora acreditem que não é fácil como parece e se fora de Portugal tem preços melhores e porque há mais pessoas dentro do hobby a economia é outra e talvez não pagem tanto como o que nós em portugal temos que pagar mas isso já é politiquice.

Um bem haja para todos os aquariofilistas e lojistas   :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos mais uma vez ,
Não acredito  que a aquariofilia marinha (neste caso )morra ,muito pelo contrario  ,cada vez se vê mais pessoas a iniciarem-se neste hobbie ,vindo a maior parte deles da agua doce .Infelismente como em todos os ramos, existem lojas boas e lojas más ,e essa separação irá ser feita pelos proprios clientes .De momento só frequento 3 lojas em Lisboa e arredores ,uma delas é a tua ,não com tanta frequencia como desejaria  em relação  as outras, devido a ser longe de onde moro .Sou cliente destas lojas   não porque tenham os melhores preços,ou o maior stock  ,mas pela simpatia e profissionalismo  dos donos e\ou empregados.Pelos motivos referidos atrás é que estás a mudar de loja :SbSourire2: 


Esta resposta foi em relação á intervenção da bubbles shop ,e sinceramente não percebi o motivo da ediçaõ do topico pelo moderador

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Boas novamente,

antes de mais, espero que quem post no futuro, tenha pelo menos o cuidado de ler o tópico todo. Este tópico está cheio de argumentos e defesa de ideias e diria eu que está extremamente saudável... se começarem com acusações e a pegar conversas pela metade isto vai "descambar" e ficar tão feio como outros tantos tópicos que por ai andam.

Quanto ao Carlos, agradeço o facto de ter respondido ao repto e de se ter chegado à frente.
Notei que muitos dos seus argumentos são com base financeira, no entanto penso que o que o Bruno queria discutir ao abrir este tópico era a honestidade, sinceridade e simpatia de alguns lojistas.

Quanto aos argumentos financeiros que "todos" querem puxar para a discussão, tenho a dizer que o Carlos correu um risco enorme ao dizer que só vende peixes com margem de 100%... isso pode ser interpretado por muitos como um roubo, pois a maioria das pessoas não tem noção do significado de margem comercial. Espero que quem leia, tenha a decência de se informar antes de começar a criar "macaquinhos" na cabeça.

Quanto à sugestão de se fazer um blog/forum paralelo com "discussão" acerca das lojas, acho sinceramente, uma ideia sem futuro.
Para mim este era o espaço ideal, pois como já disse antes, eu só valorizo uma opinião se a mesma for dada friamente, com maturidades e se tiver oportunidade de ser contradita pela outra parte. 

Cumps
RR

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Notei que muitos dos seus argumentos são com base financeira, no entanto penso que o que o Bruno queria discutir ao abrir este tópico era a honestidade, sinceridade e simpatia de alguns lojistas.


*EXACTAMENTE!*  :SbOk: 

Quanto ao IVA... tínhamos que falar em facturas...  :yb665:  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> *EXACTAMENTE!* 
> 
> Quanto ao IVA... tínhamos que falar em facturas...


Caro Bruno,

Referiu no seu post inicial a visita a 10 lojas da zona de Lisboa, não consigo sequer identificar tantas lojas,referiu igualmente no seu post apenas criticas, ou seja presuponho que não tem elogios a fazer.

Tenho o meu aquário a fazer um ano e apenas utilizei duas lojas, a Aquaplante e a Bubbles, ambas as lojas sempre me passaram as respectivas facturas dos produtos/vivos adquiridos.

Dado que não me considero um cliente experiente, e por forma a que me possa ajudar no futuro, questionava-o, por forma a saber se estou a comprar bem, acerca da relação qualidade/preço das lojas que actualmente utilizo.

Cumprimentos,

Rui Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Rui, aqui tens pelo menos 12...

-Aquaplante
-Aquaeden
-Aquamagia
-Aquarioreef
-Avipeixe
-Aquahobby
-BubblesShop
-FishPlanet
-Naturline
-Temploaquático
-Seahorseshop
-Zoo da Portela

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

É com uma certa tristeza e por vez também com algum divertimento que vejo recorrentemente as mesmas "queixinhas" sobre os mesmos assuntos.
Eu posso afirmar que falo do que sei porque fui o responsável pelo aparecimento da Reefdiscus como loja de referência de água salgada. Apaixonado como era e ainda sou pelo Hobby cometi muitas " loucuras " de importações num tempo em que havia uma ou 2 lojas com água salgada e nem os importadores de aquariofilia tinham peixes e corais de jeito para venda . 
Mas tal como dantes nada mudou sobre este negócio. E os factos são estes:
- as lojas pertencem aos carolas e aos Hobbystas que não vêem isto como um negócio do qual precisem para viver , mas sim como uma extensão do próprio aquário. Porque se fizessem contas , e um plano de negócios como deve de ser , mais valia estarem quietos.
- o mercado Português de água salgada é demasiado pequeno, quase insignificante.
- as lojas online pulverizam os preços e impossibilitam a manutenção de uma loja física com qualidade de vivos e qualidade de atendimento ; meus amigos para exigirem um funcionário com conhecimento ao nível de identificação das espécies, requerimentos de manutenção e montagem de aquários bem como vivos em boas condições de saúde e sem doenças deveriam estar disposto a pagar 100 euros ( com IVA e com factura )pelo tal Zebrassoma flavencens de 8 cm e 150 a 200 euros por um LPS raro e 250 euros a 300 euros por um coral ou um peixe mais raro e/ou xxl . Além disso deveriam estar dispostos a pagar pelo equipamento 20% mais par que o logista pudesse contratar tal funcionário e ter um stock e instalações adequadas .
Como o que queremos é preços baratos e como naõ existe economia de escala neste negócio e como os vivos em boas condições são dificeis de manter o que continuamos a fala é utópico e o que temos ainda existe porque ainda há carolas cuja paixão pelo hobby os cega ou porque não precisam disto para viver e quase que têm orgasmos a abrir os sacos que importam na esperança de ver corais com cores que ainda não tenham no aquário em casa ou que simplesmente não sabem fazer contas e não percebem que continuam a "fugir para a frente " embora o abismo nunca desapareça . É apenas uma questão de tempo até se fartarem de meter dinheiro para manter o "negócio " e se resignarem a encerrar.
O resto são lirismos mas se não acreditam que tal abrirem uma loja e fazerem o que vós próprios exigem dos logistas , isto é, venderem optima qualidade , a preços baixos e com empregados com um mestrado em aquariofilia . 
Ah e no final aceitem que este vosso amigo visite a vossa loja e venha para este fórum criticar se o vosso empregado não sabia o sexo do mandarim , se não tinha o alimento XPTO ou se o peixe morreu  passados 2 dias com pontos brancos e não tinha garantia.
Se eu hoje montasse uma loja de aquariofilia salgada, só venderia vivos e a um preço 2,5 a 3 vezes superiores ao que se pratica. Daria garantia fazendo nas próprias instalações uma quarentena de 4 semanas reservando o peixe ou o coral para o cliente  mediante um sinal . Acham que teria clientes ?
É claro que na Alemanha , na Holanda , ou nos EUA existe economia de escala , e o custo dos transportes pela centralidade da localização permite comprar a preços muito melhores .

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu nao seria teu cliente.

Quando vou buscar uma TV mais barata a Pixmania, secalhar na Fnac como é mais cara, esteve alguém a mudar os canais durante um mês, e é por isso que a mesma TV é mais cara...

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Lol é pena a pixmania nunca venha a vender corais e peixes ( a fnac nunca se sabe , Lol )embora possa vir a vender escumadores, mas fica descansado que eu prefiro comprar aos outros , já me curei e não preciso de fazer extensões do meu aquário que já é suficientemente grande.
Ps: eu também compro sempre televisões e outros electrodomésticos na pixmania mas também sei que eles não apanham pontos brancos nem nudibranquios, não são geralmente incompatíveis entre si,não comem  nada esquisito a não ser electricidade e vêem com livros de instruções que até para um leigo como servem para os fazer funcionar.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não me interpretem mal , eu até vou mais longe. A lei de bem estar dos animais deveria de ser cumprida . Eu sou Veterinário e conheço-a . As lojas deveriam de ser perfeitas no que diz respeito à manutenção dos animais e ao conhecimento de quem os vende. Mas não há milagres . Devido à periferia de Portugal e à pequenez do nosso mercado isso simplesmente não é viável . Comprem os vivos aos carolas e rezem para que eles não se curem . Não os comprem nas lojas se não acharem que os respeitam e elas acabaram por não os ter . Somos nós que perpetuamos o que é mau e impedimos de crescer o que ainda é bom.

----------


## Luis Santos

> É com uma certa tristeza e por vez também com algum divertimento que vejo recorrentemente as mesmas "queixinhas" sobre os mesmos assuntos.
> Eu posso afirmar que falo do que sei porque fui o responsável pelo aparecimento da Reefdiscus como loja de referência de água salgada. Apaixonado como era e ainda sou pelo Hobby cometi muitas " loucuras " de importações num tempo em que havia uma ou 2 lojas com água salgada e nem os importadores de aquariofilia tinham peixes e corais de jeito para venda . 
> Mas tal como dantes nada mudou sobre este negócio. E os factos são estes:
> as lojas pertencem aos carolas e aos Hobbystas que não vêem isto como um negócio do qual precisem para viver , mas sim como uma extensão do próprio aquário. Porque se fizessem contas , e um plano de negócios como deve de ser , mais valia estarem quietos.




Boas ,O problema de alguns "empresarios" é pensarem que ao abrirem um negocio ,têem de obrigatoriamente enriquecer ,querendo muitas vezes ter margens de lucro acima do aceitavel .Isso funciona bem enquanto não há concorrencia e as pessoas têem de aceitar ,depois quando passsa a haver concorrencia é que a porca torce o rabo . 






> as lojas online pulverizam os preços e impossibilitam a manutenção de uma loja física com qualidade de vivos e qualidade de atendimento ; meus amigos para exigirem um funcionário com conhecimento ao nível de identificação das espécies, requerimentos de manutenção e montagem de aquários bem como vivos em boas condições de saúde e sem doenças deveriam estar disposto a pagar 100 euros ( com IVA e com factura )pelo tal Zebrassoma flavencens de 8 cm e 150 a 200 euros por um LPS raro e 250 euros a 300 euros por um coral ou um peixe mais raro e/ou xxl . Além disso deveriam estar dispostos a pagar pelo equipamento 20% mais par que o logista pudesse contratar tal funcionário e ter um stock e instalações adequadas .



A aquariofilia salgada já é um "hobby elitista",se esses preços que menciona lfosse pratica corrente ,só milionarios é que tinham acesso a este hobby.
E foi a baixa de preços que permetiu que muitas pessoas tivessem acesso ´
a aquariofilia salgada (o meu caso),e alem disso duvido muito que alguem mantenha uma loja a perder dinheiro (podem ganhar pouco mas ganham) .






> Como o que queremos é preços baratos e como naõ existe economia de escala neste negócio e como os vivos em boas condições são dificeis de manter o que continuamos a fala é utópico e o que temos ainda existe porque ainda há carolas cuja paixão pelo hobby os cega ou porque não precisam disto para viver e quase que têm orgasmos a abrir os sacos que importam na esperança de ver corais com cores que ainda não tenham no aquário em casa ou que simplesmente não sabem fazer contas e não percebem que continuam a "fugir para a frente " embora o abismo nunca desapareça . É apenas uma questão de tempo até se fartarem de meter dinheiro para manter o "negócio " e se resignarem a encerrar.
> O resto são lirismos mas se não acreditam que tal abrirem uma loja e fazerem o que vós próprios exigem dos logistas , isto é, venderem optima qualidade , a preços baixos e com empregados com um mestrado em aquariofilia . 
> Ah e no final aceitem que este vosso amigo visite a vossa loja e venha para este fórum criticar se o vosso empregado não sabia o sexo do mandarim , se não tinha o alimento XPTO ou se o peixe morreu  passados 2 dias com pontos brancos e não tinha garantia.
> Se eu hoje montasse uma loja de aquariofilia salgada, só venderia vivos e a um preço 2,5 a 3 vezes superiores ao que se pratica. Daria garantia fazendo nas próprias instalações uma quarentena de 4 semanas reservando o peixe ou o coral para o cliente  mediante um sinal . Acham que teria clientes ?


Se os importadores funcionassem como deve ser não era preciso os logistas(e os clientes) fazerem quarentena aos peixes





> É claro que na Alemanha , na Holanda , ou nos EUA existe economia de escala , e o custo dos transportes pela centralidade da localização permite comprar a preços muito melhores .



 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Se me permitem, uma pequena reflexão....

É curioso como este tópico aparece no fórum de uma forma cíclica. Há uns 6, 7 tópicos iguazinhos a este. 

Não conheço nenhum lojista que tenha enriquecido substancialmente com o negócio de aquariofilia. Por outro lado, conheço muitos que perderam bastante dinheiro com este negócio.


Não me parece que o fórum seja o espaço indicado para denunciar comportamentos menos próprios de ninguém, seja lojista ou particular.

Este é um espaço de partilha de conhecimentos e experiência, de discussão de novas abordagens do hobby. 

Temos todos de fazer um _mea culpa_ (eu inclusive) por este ser um dos tópicos com mais respostas dos últimos tempos. Porque não temos esta vontade em discutir e partilhar o que realmente interessa? Temos de aproveitar o "tempo" que gastamos a responder no fórum em algo construtivo. 

Eu desde que ouvi pessoas a dizer mal do Machado de Sousa ou do Carlos Mota - " Ah e tal os corais que trazemos da farm dele morrem todos! Ele só quer é ganhar dinheiro" - e coisas do género, acho uma barbaridade que os responsáveis pelo fórum permitam que se acuse de forma indiscriminada (ou como alguns dizem de forma "livre") quem quer que seja. Acho que fazem muito bem em exercer o seu papel de *moderadores* e acabar com a brincadeira. 

O fórum existe para se falar de experiências positivas _ou pelo menos qualquer coisa para se tentar melhorar os nossos aquários!_ 

Que tal eu começar com um exemplo:

*Gostava que existisse em Portugal uma loja assim*

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Creio que a posição que vinquei e defendo é esta mesmo. 
Percebi que só poderia ser bem interpretado, por parte de quem, realmente, também sabe do que se está verdadeiramente a falar. 
Portanto, agradeço a intervenção de lojistas que muito considero e igualmente a posição do Rui e do Ricardo, não corresse eu o risco de estar aqui a fazer o papel de moderador advogado do diabo, como se por aqui houvesse algum tipo de interesses instalados. 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Creio que a posição que vinquei e defendo é esta mesmo. 
> Percebi que só poderia ser bem interpretado, por parte de quem, realmente, também sabe do que se está verdadeiramente a falar. 
> Portanto, agradeço a intervenção de lojistas que muito considero e igualmente a posição do Rui e do Ricardo, não corresse eu o risco de estar aqui a fazer o papel de moderador advogado do diabo, como se por aqui houvesse algum tipo de interesse instalado. 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Boas 


Agradeço os testemunhos dos Logistas e aguarda-se então por sugestões para se dar seguimento a este post acerca da votação das lojas

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Caro Luís Santos
Procura rever as tuas respostas ás minhas palavras ( forma como fazes as citações ) para que isto não se torne confuso. 
A concorrência é salutar quando nivela por cima e não por baixo.
Há uma diferença substancial entre enriquecer e ter um negócio minimamente rentável que te permita viver condignamente. 
O que é que são margens aceitáveis? Lol , a maior parte dos Logistas " milionários " nem sequer sabem calcular margens brutas quanto mais ter lucro. Eles começaram foi por gostar do Hobby , e no final acabam é por se sentir assoberbados pelos acontecimentos e pelo dinheiro empatado, com a revelação  típica - Isto afinal não é nada do que estava à espera! Eu já conheci tantos....
O elitismo é importante não em termos de preço mas sim de conhecimento, isto é , se me perguntas se são apenas os mais ricos que devem ter aquários de água salgada, respondo-te que não, mas se me perguntas se se são apenas os mais informados e capazes de proporcionar boas condições aos peixes e corais que os devem manter , respondo-te que sim . Se mais conhecimento e melhores condições significa ter que pagar mais , provavelmente sim . Embora eu possa ter tudo do melhor e estar a cagar-me para fazer uma manutenção adequada e alimentar os peixes e corais pelo ,menos 2x por dia. 
Porque eu pergunto, se a culpa de me morrerem vários peixes é sempre do logista ou sou eu que não tenho equipamento , espaço ou qualidade de água para os manter, ou se comprei espécies inadequadas para o meu aquário em termos de espaço e alimentação , ou iluminação . Mas continuo a comprar porque até são baratos. É que, no meu ponto de vista, mais vale dar 100 euros por um zebrassoma que viva 5 anos ou mais ( sim porque manter um peixe mede-se em anos e não em semanas )do que comprar 3 por 40 euros todos os meses . Compro 3 peixes em sítios diferentes e todos morrem passado poucas semanas. Sou eu que estou a marchar bem e todo o pelotão está de passo trocado ? É melhor pensarem no que esse peixe passou para chegar aos nossos aquários . Infelizmente as pessoas tendem a respeitar o que é mais caro . É errado ? Sim, mas se for barato compra-se novamente em vez de repensar as condições para os manter.Democratizar e tornar o Hobby mais acessível a todos não é dar uma licença para matar peixes apenas pelo capricho de ter um aquário de água salgada porque o vizinho sempre teve.
Mas continuo a dizer, quem acha que isto é um negócio fantástico, com margens de lucro fabulosas e que conseguem fazer muito melhor e mais barato a minha pergunta é simples : DO QUE É QUE ESTÃO À ESPERA ? Abram lojas , e se forem como acham que devem de ser e exigem aqui no fórum , eu serei o primeiro cliente.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Parece de propósito , mas não é sequer coincidência - vejam o tópico " morrem em apenas 2 segundos..."

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

loool, Rui neste meu sistema, em ano e meio já entraram 8 Lecosternos e morreram 7!!! De quem é a culpa?! Do logista que me vendeu um especie de peixe que morre com facilidade!!??Lool... Isso ia dar pano para mangas!? 

As pessoas devem saber o que estão a comprar e não se fiarem a 100% no que diz o logista! Logico, isso depende da relação que existe com o mesmo ou da credebilidade dele no mercado. Se houver dúvidas, mais vale não comprar e ir pesquisar sobre o assunto e ter a certeza do que se quer!! Eu compro onde sinto confiança, já cometi muitos erros, muitos €€€€ pela sanita e para o caixote do lixo. Mesmo assim volta e meia compro por impulso e muitas das vezes LIXO!!!!

 Já todos nós caimos em conversas de logistas manhosos, mas tambem só se cai uma vez, depois só cai quem quer e depois só quem é burro!!! Os foruns existem mesmo para isso, ajudar o pessoal a tirar duvidas e partilha de experiência e conhecimento do Hoby. É pena, quando vou para os Foruns Estranjeiros, falasse de pestes, doenças, experiências com aditivos, testes de equipamentos,etc ,etc... assuntos importantes em aquários e são sempre tópicos de Nnnn de paginas, com discuções interessantes que nos ensinam muitas coisas e principalmente a saber manter os nossos aquários com sucesso, ou pelo menos não matar o que la esta dentro!! lol

Acho que este Forum precisa de tudo menos de cortes na casaca!!


abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Referiu no seu post inicial a visita a 10 lojas da zona de Lisboa, não consigo sequer identificar tantas lojas,referiu igualmente no seu post apenas criticas, ou seja presuponho que não tem elogios a fazer.


O Bruno Santos referiu 12, assim de repente lembro-me de mais umas 2 ou 3 que têm salgados (Dido's Farm, Loja do Gui e uma outra em Algés de que não me recordo o nome), mas há mais.

Quanto às críticas e os elogios, a ideia nunca foi criar um tópico de "palmadinhas nas costas", nem tão pouco provocar uma discussão sobre enriquecimento ou não, nunca falei nisso, procurei apenas deixar um alerta sobre situações que se passam recorrentemente, mas pelos vistos adoptaram o tópico para discutir ou não o lucro.
Mais, nunca referi nomes, nem para elogiar, para não julgarem que estava a promover ninguém.
*O objectivo das empresas é ter lucro*. Isso acho que todos estamos de acordo, portanto da minha parte continuarão a não ouvir falar disso.
Já quanto a honestidade...




> Tenho o meu aquário a fazer um ano e apenas utilizei duas lojas, a Aquaplante e a Bubbles, ambas as lojas sempre me passaram as respectivas facturas dos produtos/vivos adquiridos.


*O que vou dizer de seguida não se aplica a nenhuma das lojas referidas.*
É preciso diferenciar facturas de talões de caixa, caixa 1 de caixa 2, caixa real de caixa de formação, etc... (Não, não se dirige a ninguém, é só uma constatação).




> Dado que não me considero um cliente experiente, e por forma a que me possa ajudar no futuro, questionava-o, por forma a saber se estou a comprar bem, acerca da relação qualidade/preço das lojas que actualmente utilizo.


Como a pergunta foi feita directamente, vou responder directamente, pelo menos em relação a uma delas.
A Bubbles-Shop tem como responsável uma das melhores pessoas que conheci durante os últimos anos (Paulo Bravo), quer em termos profissionais, quer em termos humanos. Acho que isto resume tudo.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Carissimos,

Face à evolução da conversa já deu para entender que qualquer abertura de tópico iria dar na discussão perfeitamente inutil de margens, lucros, etc.

Nessa óptica inverto por completo a minha opinião e não poderia estar mais de acordo com o Rui Almeida e com os moderadores. 

Quem acha que as margens de lucro de uma loja de aquariofilia salgada são grandes então abra uma e convide-me passado uns anos a tomar um café no seu BMW X6 M.......

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Paulo Oliveira e Paulo Marinheiro

por mim podem fechar o tópico, pois mais uma vez e como alguem disse anteriormente são vários os topicos deste tipo no fórum sem nunca levar a lado nenhum.
porque mais uma vez estamos a ir por um caminho que não interressa, a meu ver se não concordamos com uma politica de certa loja pura e simplesmente não vamos lá e acabou. 
pensei que isto servia para discutir outro tipo de assunto, mais como estar aqui no mesmo fórum uma carrada de informação e relatos extremamente positivos e objectivos sobre peixe corais e equipamentos e quem chega ou quem quer continuar a cometer os mesmos erres que já foram relatados. 

isto para não falar no que pudemos e devemos aprender no resto dos fóruns.

e agora isso acontece porque? porque a maior parte das vezes dá um trabalho do caraças a ler tópicos com 50 e 60 paginas em busca da informação e é bem mais fácil comprar o peixe ( barato como diz o Rui ) e se ele morrer que se lixe os 40 em vez dos 100.

ps: já algum tempo sugeri ao Paulo Bravo que fizesse um quarentena dos peixe nas loja nem que para isso tivesse que aumentar o preço dos peixes e corais.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

este topico comecou com um assunto e ja esta noutro .. ja vai em discussao de margens de lucro e etc etc etc ... 

isto ja nao leva a nada ... (a meu ver) 

ja que falam de margens de lucro , penso que secalhar 80% das pessoas que aqui falam em margens de lucro nem sabem bem do que falam , pois um lojista tem bastantes encargos que a maioria de voces nem faz ideia .. 

facam as contas a renda , agua , luz , ordenado , seguranca social , a nivel de financas nem devia sequer manifestar me , mas deixo aqui so 2 coisas para fazerem as contas ... se for uma contabilidade organizada podem contar com 25% dos lucros para o estado , depois juntem o pagamento especial por conta (em alguns casos) , retencoes , etc etc etc .. 

deixo ao vosso criterio pensarem sobre isto , nao estou a dar licoes a ninguem , mas as vezes as pessoas nem sequer pensam nos encargos de uma loja .. acho que quem fala aqui em margens de lucro dos lojistas nao faz a minima ideia da carga fiscal em portugal .. 

pasando isto a frente , acho que se pode fazer uma votacao como ja foi feita em tempos , mas com intuito construtivo e nao destrutivo como quase todos os posts do genero acabam .. 

cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu não acho que tenha que se fechar o tópico . Podemos é duma vez por todas aprender a discutir estas coisas duma forma construtiva e com auto-crítica. Porque não redenominar o tópico para " Um alerta importante aos aquariofilistas deste País ". 
Vou passar a enumerar os pontos que me parecem importantes :
- Informação : o aquariofilista deve procurar saber tudo sobre cada espécie que gosta e quer manter
- Parametrizar o sucesso : manter um peixe ou coral mede-se em anos e não em semanas . Há que respeitar e dar valor à vida . Por isso é que os peixes não são comparáveis às televisões.
- Aceitar as nossas limitações : se não temos condições económicas, de tempo ou conhecimento para manter certas espécies vamos abstermo-nos de as comprar mesmo que sejam baratas
- Vamos comprar a quem procura vender qualidade e conhecimento mesmo que seja um pouco mais caro sob pena de os que ainda remam contra a maré se fartarem e desistirem das lojas 
- vamos aceitar o princípio da Parcimónia que diz que na maioria dos casos a explicação mais simples e óbvia é a mais correcta. Se temos 10 peixes num aquário em devíamos ter 2 e se nunca fizemos quarentena e se achamos que temos bos qualidade de água apenas porque fazemos mudanças com o sal xpto sem fazer analises regulares a vários parametros importante, então o mais natural é os peixes estarem a morrer de Cryptocarium . Eles geralmente morrem na fase terminal com um arranque súbito e tremores . A quarentena é obrigatória para quem quer ter um aquário livre de Cryptocaryum.
Eu consegui manter 2 zanclus em alturas diferentes durante um ano e meio . Acham que isto é um sucesso ? Eu não , por isso prometi a mim mesmo que nunca mais compro um Zanclus . Simplesmente não consigo dar-lhe os nutrientes necessários para o mater a longo prazo . Alguma coisa falta e eles acabam por definhar . Adoro o peixe, tenho pena mas aceito as minhas limitações.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  companheiros de hooby

O tema vai longo,mas de facto e infelismente,o mesmo acabou por ser desvirtuado do sentido que o Bruno pretendia.
Assim tenho para mim estes pontos de vista...
1º:Ninguem investe no que quer que seja,cuja intenção,não seja daí colher dividendos,mesmo com a pretença carolice de assim poder alimentar o seu hooby.
2º:Tal como foi dito,o mercado è o da livre comcorrência,em tudo mais,è tudo pura especulação e somos nós consumidores que temos que procurar a melhor relação preço qualidade,seja ela nos artigos ou formas de atendimento.
3º:Condena-se os logistas de não quarentenarem os seu vivos,mas muitos continuam a não ter um àqua de quarentena e a ter ciclos de maturação dos seus àquas,complectamente ridículos.
Claro que o episódio que mencionei,em um espaço físico,foi pontual por ùnico e não teve a ver com o responsável e dono do espaço,por sinal bastante atencioso.
A minha experiência maior è com espaços virtuais e reforço o que foi dito sobre o Paulo Bravo da "Bubbles",assim como o Ribeiro da "Seahorse",pessoas excepcionais no atendimento telefónico (não tive ainda o prazer de os conhecer pessoalmente),que me deixaram antever,serem pessoas preocupadas com o hooby e em servir bem os seus clientes...claro,acredito mais haverá.
Em suma...depois do tempo da outra senhora,o livre arbítrio com que todos nascemos,pode e deve ser aplicado,para que assim se separe o trigo do joio.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> companheiros de hooby
> 
> O tema vai longo,mas de facto e infelismente,o mesmo acabou por ser desvirtuado do sentido que o Bruno pretendia.
> Assim tenho para mim estes pontos de vista...
> 1º:Ninguem investe no que quer que seja,cuja intenção,não seja daí colher dividendos,mesmo com a pretença carolice de assim poder alimentar o seu hooby.
> 2º:Tal como foi dito,o mercado è o da livre comcorrência,em tudo mais,è tudo pura especulação e somos nós consumidores que temos que procurar a melhor relação preço qualidade,seja ela nos artigos ou formas de atendimento.
> 3º:Condena-se os logistas de não quarentenarem os seu vivos,mas muitos continuamos a não ter um àqua de quarentena e a termos ciclos de maturação dos seus àquas,complectamente ridículos.
> Claro que o episódio que mencionei,em um espaço físico,foi pontual por ùnico e não teve a ver com o responsável e dono do espaço,por sinal bastante atencioso.
> A minha experiência maior è com espaços virtuais e reforço o que foi dito sobre o Paulo Bravo da "Bubbles",assim como o Ribeiro da "Seahorse",pessoas excepcionais no atendimento telefónico (não tive ainda o prazer de os conhecer pessoalmente),que me deixaram antever,serem pessoas preocupadas com o hooby e em servir bem os seus clientes,claro,acredito mais haverá.
> ...


Como muito bem disse, também digo que exceptuando as duas lojas existentes aqui...o resto das minhas experiencias foram com lojas online, bubble shop, seahorse, underwater, aquaeden...devo dizer que não tenho razão de queixa dos seus serviços, especialmente do Paulo Bravo da bubbles shop (que foi a que comprei mais material)...que tal como o senhor Jorge Neves disse apesar de não conhecer pessoalmente, tem sido uma pessoa excepcional nos seus serviços.
Outra coisa que gostava de dizer, é que compreendo os lojistas (com lojas físicas) têm custos muito maiores como o de renda, luz, etc...e ainda por cima num mercado pequeno como o nosso, ter uma grande margem de lucro não é nada fácil, por isso preços absurdos; penso que em grande parte o futuro da aquariofilia, será quase todo feito a partir de lojas online (porque poupa-se nas tais despesas), deixando de parte as físicas, havendo assim ujm lucro maior.
Ah, e no meu primeiro post, quando falei do flavescens que me custou 70 e tal euros apenas tava a responder ao tema inicial do tópico...nada a ver com criticar ou denegrir os lojistas em geral.

Deixo só aqui uma cenas caricata que me lembrei...apesar de ter comprado peixes acima do preço como disse...lembro-me de a uns anos, digamos quanto tinha 8 ou 9 anos  :SbSourire:  estava nos aquas de agua doce e lembro-me de ver um plecostomo lindo com riscas pretas e brancas numa loja a venda, estava num aqua junto com outros plecostomus mais vulgares e o seu preço estava a cerca de 1000 escudos, na altura não comprei porque estava no inicio apesar de ter achado o peixe muito bonito e exótico...mais tarde vim a saber que era um hypostomus zebra ou conhecido como L-46...actualmente vendido a preços altíssimos, provavelmente teria sido na altura importado junto dos outros plecostomus normais que lá estavam e o lojista como não conhecia o bicho e achou mais bonitinho pois ele ao dobro do preço dos outros, quando na realidade valia muito muito mais.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Eu não acho que tenha que se fechar o tópico . Podemos é duma vez por todas aprender a discutir estas coisas duma forma construtiva e com auto-crítica. Porque não redenominar o tópico para " Um alerta importante aos aquariofilistas deste País ". 
> Vou passar a enumerar os pontos que me parecem importantes :
> - Informação : o aquariofilista deve procurar saber tudo sobre cada espécie que gosta e quer manter
> - Parametrizar o sucesso : manter um peixe ou coral mede-se em anos e não em semanas . Há que respeitar e dar valor à vida . Por isso é que os peixes não são comparáveis às televisões.
> - Aceitar as nossas limitações : se não temos condições económicas, de tempo ou conhecimento para manter certas espécies vamos abstermo-nos de as comprar mesmo que sejam baratas
> - Vamos comprar a quem procura vender qualidade e conhecimento mesmo que seja um pouco mais caro sob pena de os que ainda remam contra a maré se fartarem e desistirem das lojas 
> - vamos aceitar o princípio da Parcimónia que diz que na maioria dos casos a explicação mais simples e óbvia é a mais correcta. Se temos 10 peixes num aquário em devíamos ter 2 e se nunca fizemos quarentena e se achamos que temos bos qualidade de água apenas porque fazemos mudanças com o sal xpto sem fazer analises regulares a vários parametros importante, então o mais natural é os peixes estarem a morrer de Cryptocarium . Eles geralmente morrem na fase terminal com um arranque súbito e tremores . A quarentena é obrigatória para quem quer ter um aquário livre de Cryptocaryum.
> Eu consegui manter 2 zanclus em alturas diferentes durante um ano e meio . Acham que isto é um sucesso ? Eu não , por isso prometi a mim mesmo que nunca mais compro um Zanclus . Simplesmente não consigo dar-lhe os nutrientes necessários para o mater a longo prazo . Alguma coisa falta e eles acabam por definhar . Adoro o peixe, tenho pena mas aceito as minhas limitações.


Boas mais uma vez ,isto vai fugir um pouco do topico mas penso que é importante ,.
Não concordo por experiencia propria, que fazer quarentena aos peixes se evite o crypto.Já fiz quarentena á peixes e não foi por isso que não tiveram um surto da doença .Corrijam-me se estiver errado ,mas penso que o cryptocarium está em estado latente nos peixes e bastará uma situação de stress para despoletar uma crise ,tipo o virus do herpes nos humanos .O que pode acontecer é nas lojas terem uma dose minima de cobre na bateria dos peixes  ,mais uv e ozinizadores para minimizarem o aparecimento da doença.Sinceramente não conheço ninguem que ainda não tivesse este problema :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Sinceramente não conheço ninguem que ainda não tivesse este problema


Não sou um entendido em materia de doenças nos peixes de água salgada, muito menos nos ciclos de vida dos parasitas e bacterias, mas *NUNCA* tive peixes com Cryptocarium. Na verdade, quem me conhece sabe, sou muitissimo poderado no que toca às escolhas e quantidade de peixes que coloco em determinado aquário, talvez seja por isso. Claro que é possível haver surtos desta doença, por variadissimas razões, algumas já aqui enunciadas. Deixo apenas o testemunho de que o contrário também pode acontecer.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,   

este tema de facto tem muito pano para mangas como se costuma dizer...

vou só relatar um facto que aconteceu comigo, uns 4 ou 5 anos atrás...

fui à loja X e vi um leucosternon e como andava doido para ter um, o dono  amavelmente fez-me um grande desconto (para compensar a longa viagem)  e vendeu-mo por 35.

Achei um preço brutal e comprei.

o peixe não sei se durou 24 horas....

passado uns dias comprei outro na loja Y. estava numa bateria de corais e bicava a rocha com vontade.  paguei 65.

o peixe durou 2 anos comigo e acabei por o vender numa altura que desmontei o aquario.

Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi o peixe caro??

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas mais uma vez ,isto vai fugir um pouco do topico mas penso que é importante ,.
> Não concordo por experiencia propria, que fazer quarentena aos peixes se evite o crypto.Já fiz quarentena á peixes e não foi por isso que não tiveram um surto da doença .Corrijam-me se estiver errado ,mas penso que o cryptocarium está em estado latente nos peixes e bastará uma situação de stress para despoletar uma crise ,tipo o virus do herpes nos humanos .O que pode acontecer é nas lojas terem uma dose minima de cobre na bateria dos peixes  ,mais uv e ozinizadores para minimizarem o aparecimento da doença.Sinceramente não conheço ninguem que ainda não tivesse este problema


Olá Luis

Como dizes e bem o "Crypto",está sempre latente nos àquas...mas onde a quarentena (e quarentena quer dizer no mínimo 40 dias, eu dou mais e nãó menos que isso) faz a diferença,è nos peixes virem subalimentados,stressados,em suma com o seu sistema imunológico complectamente de rastos,pelo que a quarentena,serve,entre outras,para que o peixe sem stress (do ataque de outros e afins),se alimente convenientemente e com isso reforce o seu sistema imunológico e outros tipos de defesa,para que assim possa fazer face à introdução num meio complectamente novo e desconhecido,com todos os desafios que terá de enfrentar...e aí o "Crypto" não tem como levar a melhor.
Se dúvidas tiveres e por minha experiência,vai a ÀquaNeves" e tira as dúvidas (ou não) que quiseres.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Olá Luis
> 
> Como dizes e bem o "Crypto",está sempre latente nos àquas...mas onde a quarentena (e quarentena quer dizer no mínimo 40 dias, eu dou mais e nãó menos que isso) faz a diferença,è nos peixes virem subalimentados,stressados,em suma com o seu sistema imunológico complectamente de rastos,pelo que a quarentena,serve,entre outras,para que o peixe sem stress (do ataque de outros e afins),se alimente convenientemente e com isso reforce o seu sistema imunológico e outros tipos de defesa,para que assim possa fazer face à introdução num meio complectamente novo e desconhecido,com todos os desafios que terá de enfrentar...e aí o "Crypto" não tem como levar a melhor.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Naturalmente...os virus e bacterias não se eliminam, combatem-se e evitam-se. Aos peixes, claro que uma boa resistência é oferecida com uma boa quarentena.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Sinceramente não conheço ninguem que ainda não tivesse este problema


Já agora, mais um!

Espero não me vir a arrepender de dizer isto!

Penso que o truque é muito simples. Para além de sorte (acredito ter tido muita), é carregar o aquário de corais e não de peixes como a maioria do pessoal faz!

Este tópico é sobre logistas, mas concordo com todos os que já apontaram o dedo aos hobbysta.

A perda de peixes acontece a todos e como é óbvio não sou excepção. Ainda recentemente perdi dois.

Não há nada que me desanime mais no hobby do que a perda de um peixe. Fico com a consciência extremamente pesada por não ter conseguido evitar essa morte e por ter brincado aos deuses tentando recriar um mundo em casa e é com um desgosto enorme que assisto sistematicamente à morte de peixes por este fórum fora pela simples razão de o seu "dono" não ter capacidade intelectual de dizer, "já chega". 

Por isso sou a favor do aumento significativo do preço dos peixes e até a proibição de venda de alguns. 

Melhor ainda, mas impossível de concretizar, seria a proibição da compra de vivos por determinadas pessoas.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Já agora, mais um!
> 
> Espero não me vir a arrepender de dizer isto!
> 
> Penso que o truque é muito simples. Para além de sorte (acredito ter tido muita), é carregar o aquário de corais e não de peixes como a maioria do pessoal faz!
> 
> Este tópico é sobre logistas, mas concordo com todos os que já apontaram o dedo aos hobbysta.
> 
> ....


Exactamente o que penso.






> A perda de peixes acontece a todos e como é óbvio não sou excepção. Ainda recentemente perdi dois.
> 
> Não há nada que me desanime mais no hobby do que a perda de um peixe. Fico com a consciência extremamente pesada por não ter conseguido evitar essa morte e por ter brincado aos deuses tentando recriar um mundo em casa e é com um desgosto enorme que assisto sistematicamente à morte de peixes por este fórum fora pela simples razão de o seu "dono" não ter capacidade intelectual de dizer, "já chega". 
> 
> Por isso sou a favor do aumento significativo do preço dos peixes e até a proibição de venda de alguns. 
> 
> Melhor ainda, mas impossível de concretizar, seria a proibição da compra de vivos por determinadas pessoas.


Subscrevo na totalidade.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part II by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com
Recomendo vivamente a leitura deste artigo para quem queira ter peixes de água salgada. Leiam também a parte I .

Vejo que há muita confusão sobre os seguintes conceitos que passo a tentar esclarecer:
Quarentena - deixar um peixe sob observação num aquário isolado sem qualquer trata,mento durante cerca de 40 dias para ver se se desenvolve alguma doença
Quarentena com tratamento preventivo - durante os 40 dias de quarentena fazemos tratamentos preventivos contra os principais parasitas ( cobre ou hiposalinidade par Cryptocarium e Amyloodinium ) ; prazinquantel para ténias intestinais e parasita ocular( frequente nos anjos ). Este é o método que eu advogo porque na quarentena simples seria necessário fazer raspagens da pele e das branquias para ver se não tinham parasitas de facto. O aquariofilista não consegue detectar meia duzia de pontos brancos que estejam nas branquias ou em locais menos visíveis da pele . E isso é que constitui o estado latente , isto é, o peixe tem parasitas em pequeno numero controlados pela imunidade parcial e não exibe sintomas ( não tem doença clínica ) . O aquariofilista pensa que está tudo bem e no fim dos 40 dias introduz um peixe portador no aquário que quando a imunidade parcial baixar e num período de stress por sobrepopulação , má alimentação , variações de temperatura e má qualidade da água se vão multiplicar e causar doença.
Não há geração espontânea!
Não há latencia no aquário mas sim nos peixes!As formas infestantes no aquário ( na coluna de água ou no fundo )morrem em 30 dias sem hospedeiros .
É perfeitamente possível nunca ter Cryptocarium num aquário!
Não é fácil de fazer quarentena com tratamento em casa. Exige espaço , poucos peixes de cada vez e conhecimento. Deviam ser as lojas a fazê-lo.Achar que os importadores o faria é lírico . Eles mexem centenas a milhares de peixes por dia. 

Leiam o artigo . Façam esse favor a vós mesmos e aos peixes . Se tiverem alguma dificuldade com algum termo em inglês ou mais técnico ou algo que não entenderam façam o favor de colocar aqui as dúvidas .

Artigos obrigatórios :
Marine Ich-Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I (http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/index.php) by Steven Pro
Marine Ich-Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part II (http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php) by Steven Pro

Mais alguns :Attack of the Ich  by Scott Michael

News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans Part 1  by Terry Bartelme
News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans Part 2  by Terry Bartelme
News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans Part 3  by Terry Bartelme
News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans Part 4  by Terry Bartelme
News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans part 5  by Terry Bartelme

Quarantine of Marine Fish (Teleost) Using Hyposalinity ( by Toby Lowry, DVM

E mais um sobre quarentena
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-1...ture/index.php 

Ler estes artigos fará morrer muito menos peixes e poupar mais dinheiro do que criticar qualquer lojista neste fórum !

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> ...os virus e bacterias não se eliminam, combatem-se e evitam-se. Aos peixes, claro que uma boa resistência é oferecida com uma boa quarentena.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Acrecentaria a este comentário, que a um bom periodo de adaptação e aclimatação, deverá seguir-se, obrigatoriamente, um aquário que sob todos os aspectos ofereça condições necessárias à manutenção da saúde e resistência do animal.

Obrigado pelas referências Rui.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu gostaria de salientar um dado positivo neste tópico.
O reaparecimento do 'Rui Ferreira de Almeida' com a qualidade de intervenção reconhecida.  :Palmas: 

Aproveito para lhe perguntar como está o seu FOWLR.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Não sou um entendido em materia de doenças nos peixes de água salgada, muito menos nos ciclos de vida dos parasitas e bacterias, mas NUNCA tive peixes com Cryptocarium. Na verdade, quem me conhece sabe, sou muitissimo poderado no que toca às escolhas e quantidade de peixes que coloco em determinado aquário, talvez seja por isso. Claro que é possível haver surtos desta doença, por variadissimas razões, algumas já aqui enunciadas. Deixo apenas o testemunho de que o contrário também pode acontecer.


o paulo não é exemplo para ninguem :yb624:  :yb624: 

um tipo com mais de 1000 litros de agua e 3 peixes é um absurdo para o vicio :yb665: 


eu montei um negocio de aquariofilia porque durante muito tempo  tive de levar com o que os lojistas me ofereciam, e não me satisfazia

achava que podia fazer melhor

e como sou uma pessoa que em vez de reclamar, meto maos a obra

a pouco e pouco montei o fragario do norte

é um negocio que dá dinheiro,tenho pena de não me poder dedicar a 100% a este negocio

mas para quem quiser arriscar posso perfeitamente explicar como o fazer

e não me dedico a 100% porquê :SbQuestion2:  se dá dinheiro :SbRiche: 

é simples, com o mesmo trabalho ganho mais noutras arêas


peixes como já disse é só para manter o vicio do cliente

35% são mortes o resto vai para a manutenção e custos

venda de corais a ganhar 50% limpos basta morrer 2 ou 3 com os custos de eletricidade e custos com a manutenção vai o resto

fica mesmo é a propagação e o material

propagação

200% de lucro para não dizer mais
basta fazer as contas
compro um coral,corto no minimo 4\5 frags, deixo crescer 2\3 meses depois vendo um coral  :SbSourire2:  ao preço de compra 

isto é o milagre da multiplicação :yb624: 

agora a parte má da coisa :Admirado: 

muito trabalho :Admirado: é preciso comprar corais\ cortar\ colar\ fazer bases
testes quase diarios, limpar esses frags de todos os parasitas e pragas que aparecem em 2\3 meses, limpar aspirar aquarios

só para terem uma ideia,todos os corais que chegam de importação chegam com carradas de pragas
uma loja só de venda
mal chega os corais telefona para meia duzia de bons clientes e vai tudo a correr comprar as melhores peças :yb624:  :yb624: 

os monos que ficam,quando muito aguentam uma semanita, e morrem
o cliente leva os bons corais e as pragas

a propagação é mais dificel é preciso identificar e matar todas as pragas,para que os corais cresçam durante os meses que ficam nos aquarios

a venda é um comercio menos trabalhoso,mas com pouco lucro

a umas semanas atrás detectei meia duzia de bichos em :SbPoisson9:  em alguns corais

não se pode correr riscos :EEK!: 

dei um banho de Coral Dip de 15 minutos a todos os frags que tinham no fragario

isso reflectiu em 4 dias das 7,30 da manha as 18 da tarde a limpar com uma escova de dentes todos as pedrinhas dos meus 1436 frags existentes na altura no fragario

ao fim dos 4 dias tinha as pontas dos dedos em ferida,mas consegui :HaEbouriffe:  a realização pessoal de ver tanto frag limpo a crescer com cores brutais e fenomenal

agora dizer que é o dinheiro que me faz fazer isso :Whistle: esqueçam

é preciso gostar :Coradoeolhos: 

é muito mais facil vir ao forum reclamar que ninguem tem nada em condições, que meter mãos a obra

isto é como a crise

vai tudo para os cafés, reclamar contra o governo que nada faz para nos dar uma boa vida e não tratam de mexer o cu e fazer-se a vida




> Quem acha que as margens de lucro de uma loja de aquariofilia salgada são grandes então abra uma e convide-me passado uns anos a tomar um café no seu BMW X6 M.......


esta fez-me rir

na outro dia veio lá um cliente e disse-me :sbS8ourird
frags dá dinheiro,já andas de BMW :yb624:  :yb624: (tenho um serie 1)

eu disse logo os frags já pagaram o motor :Coradoeolhos: 

mas pensei para mim,com o dinheiro investido em aquarios  andava de serie 5

mas uma coisa digo, da-me muito mais prazer ter os meus aquarios, que andar de jaguar

tudo são opções,e o que quero dizer é que temos de correr atrás delas e acreditar

é muito mais facil reclamar :SbSourire2: 

para acabar 

este topico deixou-me contente,já não se via tanta movimentação num topico a anos

depois eu tenho ideia que isto é bom para se debater assuntos que a maior partes das pessoas não sabem

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pois é Carlos, não só andavas de série5 como tinhas umas mãos impecáveis ( LOL ) e passavas muito mais tempo com a família. 
E repara que não tens empregados nem contabilizas renda.
É graças a "carolas" como tu que este hobby neste pequeno País pode ter qualidade.


Ps: faz as contas de quanto ganhas à hora ?LOL

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção este meu post para além de ter um tema politico, pode ser considerado chato...
a minha mulher diz que é chato...mas aqui vai para quem quiser ler..
 :Big Grin: 

Mota, não és exemplo do portuga normal...

O portugal norma (mesmo contando com os cromos do governo e parlamento), quer é lucro fácil e pouco trabalho...
tipo o dinheiro cai do céu...
o Tuga tipico para além de reclamar reclamar é manso, muito manso mesmo...
lol
até a última revolução foi mansa e só existiu porque havia uns mansos que não queriam ir prá guerra do ultramar...

não não foi o povo tuga...como é de costume...

bom reclamar sabem reclamar, blablablablabla, mas depois votam todos no mesmo como de costume...nasceram benfiquistas, ou sportinguitas ou portistas....
não conseguem separar a politica da clubite...

Desde 1974 que este país anda a gastar mais do que o que recebe dos portugueses, todos os anos sem excepção...
mesmo o marcelo caetano gastava mais do que recebia, só o outro conseguia poupar, mas andava com sapatos rotos...
também não era o português tipico...era muito poupadinho...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora pensem lá um pouco...
imaginem que são alemães têm uma loja online ou não, e têm um mercado de 1 milhão de aquariofilistas.
têm meia dúzia de empregados, e portanto mesmo pagando 2000 euros mensais aos ditos empregados, o volume de vendas chega para pagar e para ter rentabilidade....

agora venham para portugal, somos pequeninos, temos a mania de ser comerciantes, para terem uma ideia portugal é o país com A MAIOR taxa de cafés por habitante...
umas 10X mais do que o seguinte...
portanto, vai haver muitas lojas de aquariofilia, de bairro, a fazer concorrência...

mesmo pagando 500 euros aos empregados, aqui é mesmo quase impossivel de se safarem, portanto os preços reflectem isso...
são mais caros, porque o empregadores querem manter o negócio á tona de água...

também existem parasitas como intermediários, e comem grande parte do bolo que deveria estar no fabricante e no fornecedor, e também no comerciante, mas o bolo vai quase todo pró intermediário....
são os tais que andam de ferrari, mas continuam a ter os empregados com 500 euros...

é o capitalismo da treta...
o empregado diz ou pensa...
foxx-se para que é que eu me mato a trabalhar se o patrão me dá o mesmo...
umas migalhas...e roi-se de inveja...

Os tugas são também uns grandes invejosos, e também gostam de ostentar...
portanto é o patrão culpado, deveria andar de 2 cavalos, bem como os empregados...
lol

portanto recapitulando estamos todos "lixados" e  realmente eu percebo porque é que não temos melhores preços...
é complicado...

agora os tugas têm a mania que são inteligentes, pois são....mas é desse tipo de inteligência que não faz falta....
ser chico esperto, é mesmo contra-producente...

E sei que realmente há quem o faça e se vai safando, no tal comercio, que é o que o tuga faz melhor....
(vide numero de cafés nacionais)
lol

Depois falam de ciganos, a caricatura que o pessoal faz dos ciganos é parte o que os tugas SÂO...

OS patrões nacionais são "ciganos" como são os trabalhadores, e se fazem diferente....são malucos...

Se o capitalismo funciona no norte da europa é porque não são ciganos...

Se um sueco oferece 50% do lucro aos empregados no final do ano....é um grande capitalista (é ver os trabalhadores a se esmifrarem todos), se um tuga faz isso...
é maluco (procurem nas noticias sobre um tal empresário que ofereceu jipes aos empregados).

é assim...desculpem o meu desabafo...

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Concordo
 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pois é António!
Transcrevo um texto que li no outro dia :

AFINAL NÃO SOMOS POBRES...SOMOS ESTÚPIDOS (vale a pena ler)

Estava há dias a falar com um amigo meu nova-iorquino que conhece bem
Portugal.

Dizia-lhe eu à boa maneira do "coitadinho" português:
Sabes, nós os portugueses, somos pobres ...

Esta foi a sua resposta:

Como podes tu dizer que sois pobres, quando sois capazes de pagar por um
litro de gasolina, mais do triplo do que pago eu?

Quando vos dais ao luxo de pagar tarifas de electricidade e de
telemóvel 80 % mais caras do que nos custam a nós nos EUA?

Como podes tu dizer que sois pobres quando pagais comissões bancárias por
serviços e por cartas de crédito ao triplo que nós pagamos nos EUA?

Ou quando podem pagar por um carro que a mim me custa 12.000 US Dólares
(8.320 EUROS) e vocês pagam mais de 20.000 EUROS, pelo mesmo carro? Podem
dar mais de 11.640 EUROS de presente ao vosso governo do que nós ao nosso.

Nós é que somos pobres: por exemplo em New York o Governo Estatal, tendo em
conta a precária situação financeira dos seus habitantes cobra somente 2 %
de IVA, mais 4% que é o imposto Federal, isto é 6%, nada comparado com os
23% dos ricos que vivem em Portugal. E contentes com estes 23%, pagais ainda
impostos municipais.

Um Banco privado vai à falência e vocês que não têm nada com isso
pagam, outro, uma espécie de casino, o vosso Banco Privado quebra, e vocês
protegem-no com o dinheiro que enviam para o Estado.

E vocês pagam ao vosso Governador do Banco de Portugal, um vencimento anual
que é quase 3 vezes mais que o do Governador do Banco Federal dos EUA...

Um país que é capaz de cobrar o Imposto sobre Ganhos por adiantado e Bens
pessoais mediante retenções, necessariamente tem de nadar na abundância,
porque considera que os negócios da Nação e de todos os seus habitantes
sempre terão ganhos apesar dos assaltos, do saque fiscal, da corrupção dos
seus governantes e dos seus autarcas. Um país capaz de pagar salários
irreais aos seus funcionários de estado e da iniciativa privada.

Os pobres somos nós, os que vivemos nos USA e que não pagamos impostos sobre
o ordenados e ganhamos menos de 3.000 dólares ao mês por pessoa, isto é mais
ou os vossos 2.080 uros. Vocês podem pagar impostos do lixo, sobre o
consumo da água, do gás e da electricidade. Aí pagam segurança privada nos
Bancos, urbanizações, municipais, enquanto nós como somos pobres nos
conformamos com a segurança pública.

Vocês enviam os filhos para colégios privados, financiados pelo estado (nós)
enquanto nós aqui nos EUA as escolas públicas emprestam os livros aos nossos
filhos prevendo que não os podemos comprar.

Vocês não são pobres, gastam é muito mal o vosso dinheiro.

Vocês, portugueses, não são pobres, são é muito estúpidos..........

Anónimo
(algumas das afirmações aqui colocadas podem não ser totalmente reais, mas servem como chamada de atenção)

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Realmente somos roubados e calamos, somos mesmo mt mansos...

Eu quando paguei 7000 de impostos a quando da compra da minha casa....abri mesmo a pestana.....Chulos do ......

E depois resmungamos, ficamos lixados....mas o Benfica ganha(ou não,loool) e pronto, tudo se esquece...não é que eu ligue a isso!

E fazer o k?

Manifestaçoes, greves....com isso não vamos lá...tem de ser muito mais que isso....os Arabes estão agora a abrir a pestana.....

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro, isso dos árabes cá é complicado no país dos mansos...

Realmente me admira como é que fomos capazes de construir um império...
Os descendentes desse pessoal degenerou!
 :Big Grin: 

ou então o Darwin tinha razão...os valentes morreram e não deixaram descendencia...
ser cobarde pode ser útil.....mais descendência...
lol
(agora estou a brincar...ou não...)

Já assisti a um assalto num autocarro, onde 3 miúdos conseguiram meter medo a mais de 40 homens e mulheres, tudo cheio de medo...

era tudo manso...homens que passaram pelo ultramar (não tenho nada contra o pessoal que esteve no ultramar, mas são tão mansos como os outros)....

Não é que eu não seja manso, sou tuga também, mas levantei-me e puxei por um miúdo que estava a ser assaltado para a frente (eles estavam lá atrás)...

fui o único "maluco" que se mexeu...
censuraram-me... 
"não se arme em heroi! há aqui crianças"

e o motorista do autocarro que tinha um rádio e podia chamar a policia...foi MANSO...

A verdade é que já não incomodaram mais ninguém...durante todo o precurso, SÓ A MIM COM AMEAÇAS...
 :Big Grin: 

Isto é apenas um exemplo da mansidão deste nosso país...
Acho que podiam aumentar o IVA para 50% irs para 75% que nem assim chegava a revolução...
 :Big Grin: 

Mas é verdade, só nos podemos culpar a nós próprios, e realmente só temos o que merecemos...
que é isto...
 :Big Grin: 

Claro que também sou manso, comprei carro e nunca mas nunca mais andei em transporte público...
 :Big Grin: 
quem tem cú tem medo...

Rui, pois é...
temos um estado para quÊ?
para PARASITAR...

O modelo americano não é um bom modelo, mas realmente o modelo português é muitissimo pior...

talvez só na saúde estejamos melhor...aí acredito, até ao dia que privatizarem a saúde...
Nesse dia, acham que vão reduzir os descontos para a Seg.Social?

Nem em sonhos...
parasitar parasitar...

----------


## Manuel Faria

Tens razão António Vitor. Mansos e parasitas.

E o maior exemplo disso é a Assembleia da República. Tantos deputados a ganharem milhares de euros por mês para quê? Para se ofenderem uns aos outros lá dentro e cá fora irem beber uns copos juntos e ainda se rirem do que disseram? Os problemas reais do País, esses passam ao lado porque os Tugas continuam a pagar e não reclamar. Para quê tanto deputado? Por causa da constituição? Pois que se altere. Aqui, na Suiça, são 7 pessoas que estão no governo e isto não está tão mal como Portugal.

Eu atrevia-me a acrescentar comodistas.
Apesar de estar fora acompanho, sempre que posso, as noticias nos telejornais.
Algumas delas irritam-me porque hoje em dia se fazem manifestações por tudo e por nada. Ainda ontem um canal público de televisão dava a noticia que, pais alunos e professores de uma vila, que por acaso é a minha, se manifestaram em frente do Governo Civil de Viana do Castelo porque na escola da dita Vila os alunos tinham más condições porque quando chovia, havia infiltrações de água em alguns locais
Eu estou totalmente de acordo que se olhe às condições dos nossos filhos, mas no meu tempo, e na velhinha escola primária, de vez em quando, também chovia na sala de aula. O que fazia a Sra professora? Chamava o pedreiro lá da terra que subia ao telhado, via onde era o problema, a maior parte das vezes uma telha partida ou deslocada, substituía a referida telha/s e resolvia-se o problema. Como é evidente, não sei se na referida escola é esse o problema mas sei que têm uma Junta de freguesia a quem podem recorrer.

Comodistas porque para se ir tomar café a 200m vai-se de carro e estaciona-se o mais perto possível da entrada. Haveria muitos mais exemplos mas, como tu dizes, o post pode tornar-se chato e, quem sabe, pode ferir alguém mais sensivel e não é essa a minha intenção.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Galeria - fotos e vídeos

Abutres , uma reportagem da TVI

Para quem ainda não ouviu e para quem ainda tem dúvidas para onde vai o dinheiro dos contribuintes !
Como é possível já termos sido um nobre povo , heróis do mar, valentes, ousados, e hoje não passamos de uns resignados, invejosos, situacionistas e oportunistas, dizendo mal dos que ainda tentam fazer alguma coisa, fazendo queixinhas e choramingando constantemente e enganando quem podemos para nos safarmos um dia mais. Alguns sindicatos chegam a defender com unhas e dentes alterações legislativas que há apenas um ano motivaram indignações e greves ( vide lei do trabalho). O que era abominável hoje é bom desde que não se mude mais nada.   Numa linguagem futebolística ( para não falar de fado e Fátima ) diria que as águias se transformaram em tordos, os leões em hienas e os dragões em lagartixas .
Quanto mais temos que descer ? Quanta mentira temos ainda capacidade de engolir?
Inevitavelmente teremos que vir a ser governados pelo FMI ou pela Alemanha porque a triste realidade é que até já temos medo de escolher . Os outros escolherão por nós!

----------


## António Vitor

Pois é Manuel e Rui, o número de compatriotas que fogem mensalmente deste pântano já deve ser maior que a fuga nos anos 60...
isso ninguém diz...só que agora têm mais escolaridade...

Eu Acredito que os gajos estão mesmo a fazer tudo por tudo, para impedir o FMI de entrar, não é por orgulho...é porque a xerdx vinha toda à superfície...

Eu acredito que o que se consegue ver é a ponta de icebergue...

E não me venham com democracias, para mim a gravidade do acto é exactamente a mesma:

Usar a democracia para  roubar o povo... que por acaso é fácil de se enganar...ou a ditadura para fazer o mesmo...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Se me permitem, uma pequena reflexão....
> 
> É curioso como este tópico aparece no fórum de uma forma cíclica. Há uns 6, 7 tópicos iguazinhos a este. 
> 
> Não conheço nenhum lojista que tenha enriquecido substancialmente com o negócio de aquariofilia. Por outro lado, conheço muitos que perderam bastante dinheiro com este negócio.
> 
> 
> Não me parece que o fórum seja o espaço indicado para denunciar comportamentos menos próprios de ninguém, seja lojista ou particular.
> 
> ...


Gosto do vídeo, interessante a "maquina" que eles tem para dosear os produtos usados por eles, esta nos 5.22m, assim facilita o uso dos produtos deles visto ser tão complexo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos , apesar das ultimas intervenções serem do interesse de todos sugeria que se continua-se noutro topico(novo) ,para não se fugir (ainda mais )do tema inicial deste post. :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas a todos , apesar das ultimas intervenções serem do interesse de todos sugeria que se continua-se noutro topico(novo) ,para não se fugir (ainda mais )do tema inicial deste post.


não estavamos a fugir muito ao topico...
embora ás vezes pareça...

Somos um povo que sabe criticar, é mesmo um hobby, e acha que é mais esperto que os outros...e é invejoso...

daí as criticas existirem por parte de alguns ao Mota e ao Carvalho...
 :Big Grin: 

Nunca culpei ninguém quando morria os meus corais...
só a mim próprio...

daí agora já conseguir trazer corais da morte, tipo phoenix...brancos e com algas em cima...que renascem...
 :Big Grin: 

em vez de criticarmos os outros, deveriamos antes fazer uma autocritica, PARA MELHORARMOS...como individuos, e se formos muitos a coisa melhora...
Isto é válido nos forums, no trabalho...qualquer lado...

daí achar que não foi bem um offtopic...
 :Wink: 

E o estado não é mais que o espelho do país...

----------


## Luis Domingos

BOAS A TODOS DE FACTO DEPARAMOS COM ESTES PROBLEMAS NA QUAL EU CONCORDO MAS UM DOS GRANDES PROBLEMAS É QUE EM OUTRORA ALGUMAS LOJAS PASSARAM A SER REVENDEDORES E EM TITULO DE UM ACORDO ACORDARAM EM VENDER OS SALGADOS QUASE AO MESMO PREÇO É AI QUE ESTÁ UM DOS GRANDES PROBLEMAS, COMO POR EXEMPLO JA QUE SE FALA DA TMC QUE FAZ REVENDA PARA MUITAS LOJAS ESTÁ COM PREÇOS ELEVADOS POR SOA VEZ AS LOJAS METEM OS PREÇOS PUXADOS PORQUE TAMBEM TEEM RENDA LUZ E OUTRAS DESPEÇAS ENFIM ESTÃO A DAR CABO DA BELEZA DA AQUAFILIA ISTO PORQUE PODIA-MOS SER MUITO MAIS A TER UM REFF EM NOSSAS CASAS. DE FACTO A SIMPATIA DE MUITOS LOGISTAS FICA A QUEM. ABRIU UMA LOJA EM POVOS (VILA FRANCA DE XIRA) A RUA É PARALELA Á ESTRADA NACIONAL, NA QUAL PERMITEM ME MENCIONAR O NOME OCEAN LAND E JA AGORA A MORADA RUA D. SANCHO I LOTE 18 É DE UM MEMBRO DO REEFFORUM, GOSTAVA QUE OS MEMBROS VISITAÇEM PARA PODEREM AVALIAR O CONHECIMENTO E A ATENÇAO QUE ESTE LOGISTA TEM PARA OS CLIENTES É DE LOUVAR. DESCULPEM QUAL QUER COISA ABRAÇOS  :SbOk:  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> BOAS A TODOS DE FACTO DEPARAMOS COM ESTES PROBLEMAS NA QUAL EU CONCORDO MAS UM DOS GRANDES PROBLEMAS É QUE EM OUTRORA ALGUMAS LOJAS PASSARAM A SER REVENDEDORES E EM TITULO DE UM ACORDO ACORDARAM EM VENDER OS SALGADOS QUASE AO MESMO PREÇO É AI QUE ESTÁ UM DOS GRANDES PROBLEMAS, COMO POR EXEMPLO JA QUE SE FALA DA TMC QUE FAZ REVENDA PARA MUITAS LOJAS ESTÁ COM PREÇOS ELEVADOS POR SOA VEZ AS LOJAS METEM OS PREÇOS PUXADOS PORQUE TAMBEM TEEM RENDA LUZ E OUTRAS DESPEÇAS ENFIM ESTÃO A DAR CABO DA BELEZA DA AQUAFILIA ISTO PORQUE PODIA-MOS SER MUITO MAIS A TER UM REFF EM NOSSAS CASAS. DE FACTO A SIMPATIA DE MUITOS LOGISTAS FICA A QUEM. ABRIU UMA LOJA EM POVOS (VILA FRANCA DE XIRA) A RUA É PARALELA Á ESTRADA NACIONAL, NA QUAL PERMITEM ME MENCIONAR O NOME OCEAN LAND E JA AGORA A MORADA RUA D. SANCHO I LOTE 18 É DE UM MEMBRO DO REEFFORUM, GOSTAVA QUE OS MEMBROS VISITAÇEM PARA PODEREM AVALIAR O CONHECIMENTO E A ATENÇAO QUE ESTE LOGISTA TEM PARA OS CLIENTES É DE LOUVAR. DESCULPEM QUAL QUER COISA ABRAÇOS


Olá Luís

Ainda bem que existe mais oferta, é benéfico para todos.
E já agora quem é o membro, proprietário da Loja, pois gostamos todos de saber quem se lançou na aquariofilia.
Todos os lojistas terão de ter a vertente comercial, por isso se designa de loja, no entanto quem está no hobbie e abre uma loja, tem uma sensisbilidade diferente, pois vive o negócio e o hobbie ao mesmo tempo.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Realmente, há pessoal (donos e demais empregados) nas lojas que deviam ser sapateiros, isto sem qualquer desprestígio pelos sapateiros, atenção!! só visto!!

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> *ACORDEM!*É o vosso negócio e o nosso hobby, se continuarem a maltratá-lo porque maltratam os clientes vão provavelmente acabar mal. 
> *****


Depois de muito reflectir, resolvi trazer este tópico de volta, no entanto deixo um alerta, acabem-se com os moralismos dos preços, das margens e das discussões filosóficas, vamos tratar os bois pelos nomes.

Das lojas que visitei originalmente, uma já fechou (era uma loja pequena), no entanto, há pouco tempo soube que a ********** vai fechar no final do mês...

Será que servi de profeta da desgraça? Não me parece, limitei-me a ver e não só a olhar.

Fica mais uma vez o alerta para outras lojas/lojistas que lêem este e outros forums...

*É o vosso negócio e o nosso hobby, se continuarem a maltratá-lo vão provavelmente acabar mal.*

Disse

----------


## Luis Santos

> a ********* vai fechar no final do mês...


E não deve ser a unica aqui na região de Lisboa .
Mas a vida é assim , infelizmente para uns sobreviverem têem que outros desaparecer .
espero é que as(poucas) que ficam saibam tirar proveito da situação.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Sinceramente não compreendo qual o problema de referir o nome do lojista quando o facto é público e notório, mas enfim... é por essas e por outras que as coisas estão assim.




> E não deve ser a unica aqui na região de Lisboa .
> Mas a vida é assim , infelizmente para uns sobreviverem têem que outros desaparecer .
> espero é que as(poucas) que ficam saibam tirar proveito da situação.


Não se trata só de uma lei de mercado mas também de uma lei de desleixo.
Tenho pena dos empregados (sobretudo um deles) que muito suou a camisola e não merecia isto.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Sinceramente não compreendo qual o problema de referir o nome do lojista quando o facto é público e notório, mas enfim... é por essas e por outras que as coisas estão assim.
> 
> 
> 
> Não se trata só de uma lei de mercado mas também de uma lei de desleixo.
> Tenho pena dos empregados (sobretudo um deles) que muito suou a camisola e não merecia isto.


Percebo o teu sentimento pelos empregados Bruno, mas estamos a assistir à economia de mercado a funcionar no seu pleno.

Ninguém pode negar que estamos num momento de crise e estas lojas atacam um segmento que:

 - Em tempos de crise será o primeiro sacrifício a ser feito em caso de escolhas

 - É um mercado com um target muito pequeno com um numero de lojas demasiado elevado 

 - Contrariamente ao que tanto se diz por aí as margens liquidas deste negócio são baixas (a grande maioria está neste negócio por amor ao hobby)

 - Consequentemente o mercado "ajusta-se" e tipicamente algumas lojas terão de desaparecer (à semelhança de muitas outras noutros ramos)

 - Ainda consegui captar o nome da loja que referias e nunca a tive em consideração como uma loja que maltratasse o hobby (assim como penso o mesmo da grande maioria das lojas mais conhecidas).

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> - Ainda consegui captar o nome da loja que referias e nunca a tive em consideração como uma loja que maltratasse o hobby (assim como penso o mesmo da grande maioria das lojas mais conhecidas).


É verdade, os empregados sempre foram dedicados e honestos, no entanto nunca lhes foram dados ovos ($$$) para fazer omeletes e com o tempo deixaram de ter o que vender, mesmo quando lhe pediam/encomendavam algo; a partir daí foi uma bola de neve.

As questões de mercado eu percebo, claro que sim, mas neste caso particular (como em alguns outros) há mais para além disso, muito mais pelo que fui observando com o tempo.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Sinceramente não compreendo qual o problema de referir o nome do lojista quando o facto é público e notório, mas enfim... é por essas e por outras que as coisas estão assim.
> 
> 
> 
> Não se trata só de uma lei de mercado mas também de uma lei de desleixo.
> Tenho pena dos empregados (sobretudo um deles) que muito suou a camisola e não merecia isto.


O sentimento é mutuo ,a loja em questão parece que parou no tempo desde á um ano para cá e tornou-se evidente que o destino era este ,só não sei como é que aguentou tanto tempo .O que em tempos foi das melhores lojas do país,vai fechar por culpa de um patrão ausente  e não por culpa do mercado ou de desleixo .Desde á mais de um ano que o aquario dos corais duros praticamente deixou de existir ,e quem frequentava a loja sabe do que falo .

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> O sentimento é mutuo ,a loja em questão parece que parou no tempo desde á um ano para cá e tornou-se evidente que o destino era este ,só não sei como é que aguentou tanto tempo .O que em tempos foi das melhores lojas do país,vai fechar por culpa de um patrão ausente  e não por culpa do mercado ou de desleixo .Desde á mais de um ano que o aquario dos corais duros praticamente deixou de existir ,e quem frequentava a loja sabe do que falo .


 :Palmas: 

Exactamente, alguém que me entenda.  :SbOk: 

Quando falei em desleixo falei obviamente do caso que apresentas, afinal se o tasqueiro não olha para a tasca quem olhará?

----------


## Luis Santos

O que vou dizer pode parecer quase uma utopia neste País,mas se não houver uma união dos logistas para efectuar compras em conjunto de certos produtos mais usados ,e que a malta normalmente compra lá fora por ser mais barato ,compra de corais em conjunto para baixar o preço de venda ao publico,temo que .algumas lojas tenham o mesmo destino da loja referida anteriormente .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Como vocês disseram e muito bem, essa loja era uma das melhores do país.
O dono era um tipo do hobby, como nós, e isso notava-se na loja, tudo muito bem cuidado, qualidade acima da média e assistência técnica de topo. 

Mas como toda a gente sabe, ser dono de loja de aquariofilia não dá dinheiro, por muito que a gente diga ou ache que pode dar dinheiro, é muito difícil, é um mercado muito pequeno e ingrato.

Não sei porque estão tão revoltados, se o dono da empresa foi procurar outra maneira de ganhar dinheiro. Afinal, não é isso que todos queremos? 
Desejo muito boa sorte ao Pedro (de quem sou amigo) na sua próxima aventura, porque ele bem merece.

PS: Se acham que é fácil e que se pode ficar rico com a aquariofilia, abram a vossa loja.

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Boas

Não sei qual a loja em questão, mas hoje em dia manter uma loja é bastante complicado, ainda por cima ter produtos que hoje em dia conseguimos comprar on-line a preços mais acessiveis.

Eu tenho uma empresa e sei bem o que custa...   :yb620:  :yb620: , e ainda mais dificil deve ser manter uma loja de aquariofilia, que os custos de luz, água.... são mais que muitos...

----------


## Luis Santos

> Como vocês disseram e muito bem, essa loja era uma das melhores do país.
> O dono era um tipo do hobby, como nós, e isso notava-se na loja, tudo muito bem cuidado, qualidade acima da média e assistência técnica de topo. 
> 
> Mas como toda a gente sabe, ser dono de loja de aquariofilia não dá dinheiro, por muito que a gente diga ou ache que pode dar dinheiro, é muito difícil, é um mercado muito pequeno e ingrato.
> 
> Não sei porque estão tão revoltados, se o dono da empresa foi procurar outra maneira de ganhar dinheiro. Afinal, não é isso que todos queremos? 
> Desejo muito boa sorte ao Pedro (de quem sou amigo) na sua próxima aventura, porque ele bem merece.
> 
> PS: Se acham que é fácil e que se pode ficar rico com a aquariofilia, abram a vossa loja.


Eu não vi aqui ninguem revoltado ,a não seres tu ,eu não tenho que dizer do Pedro ,mas eu não fazia o que ele fez ,que foi deixar a loja entregue aos empregados e com dividas para pagar e voltar não sei quanto tempo depois para fechar a loja e mandar os empregados para o fundo de desemprego .
È por estas e outras semelhantes que este país está como está .
Como em todos os ramos é preciso é ter orientação para as coisas funcionarem .
Eu sou chefe de Pastelaria e sei que muitas vezes tem de se ganhar menos para se puder vender ,senão corremos o risco de ficarmos com o produto para depois o mandarmos para o lixo ,e ai vai-se o lucro e vem o prejuizo do material que vai para o lixo.Mais vale ganhar pouco mas ganhar do que não ganhar nada .

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ricardo,

Eu também conheço o ******** há alguns anos (não sou amigo dele), bem como a maioria dos empregados e ex-empregados da loja, enfim, o hobby faz-nos conhecer muita gente.

Foi de propósito que deixei o nome com *******, já que não se podem chamar as lojas pelos nomes, mesmo quando os factos são públicos e notórios, também não se devem chamar as pessoas, porque é fácil chegar ao resto a partir daí.

O Luís Santos já disse, e muito melhor que eu, o que me vai na alma; com alguns dos factos que eu conheço e muito mais gente conhece.

Toda a gente tem o direito de procurar melhor, é verdade, toda a gente tem o direito de mudar, de procurar novos desafios; ninguém disse que era fácil, mas pela 89ª vez, não estou a discutir , se é que alguém entende isso, estou a discutir uma coisa muito mais importante que é ter valores, palavra e poder dormir à noite de consciência tranquila.

Estou a falar de termos um rol de lojas/lojistas com qualidade e que de facto defendam o Hobby como deve ser!

----------


## António Vitor

> Como vocês disseram e muito bem, essa loja era uma das melhores do país.
> O dono era um tipo do hobby, como nós, e isso notava-se na loja, tudo muito bem cuidado, qualidade acima da média e assistência técnica de topo. 
> 
> Mas como toda a gente sabe, ser dono de loja de aquariofilia não dá dinheiro, por muito que a gente diga ou ache que pode dar dinheiro, é muito difícil, é um mercado muito pequeno e ingrato.
> 
> Não sei porque estão tão revoltados, se o dono da empresa foi procurar outra maneira de ganhar dinheiro. Afinal, não é isso que todos queremos? 
> Desejo muito boa sorte ao xxxx (de quem sou amigo) na sua próxima aventura, porque ele bem merece.
> 
> PS: Se acham que é fácil e que se pode ficar rico com a aquariofilia, abram a vossa loja.


Do xxxx?
Pelo nome já sei qual é a loja que vai fechar...também tenho tristeza, por o saber...
E desde já espero que tenha o maior sucesso na próxima etapa da vida dele!

Só não ia lá mais vezes, porque era longe como o caraças, e tinha lojas mais perto...
Ele é um homem que adorava aquariofilia, era alguém que se meteu no negócio por amor a isto, isso eu sei!
até porque convivi com ele ANOS antes de ele ter sequer a tal loja...
por isso!

Eu acho que nunca me metia numa loja, epá era dar cabo do gosto pelo hobby...
ficava ainda mais careca...

----------


## António Vitor

> O que vou dizer pode parecer quase uma utopia neste País,mas se não houver uma união dos logistas para efectuar compras em conjunto de certos produtos mais usados ,e que a malta normalmente compra lá fora por ser mais barato ,compra de corais em conjunto para baixar o preço de venda ao publico,temo que .algumas lojas tenham o mesmo destino da loja referida anteriormente .


ora aí está uma boa ideia...
Se existem cooperativas de muita coisa podiam o fazer...
o que poderia salvar muitas das lojas?

Era a desvalorização do euro, ou sairmos do euro...
 :Big Grin: 
já ninguém comprava fora.

----------


## Luis Santos

> ora aí está uma boa ideia...
> Se existem cooperativas de muita coisa podiam o fazer...
> o que poderia salvar muitas das lojas?
> 
> Era a desvalorização do euro, ou sairmos do euro...
> 
> já ninguém comprava fora.


O problema é que nós não produzimos nada para a aquariofilia ,a não ser a customreef (escumadores e filtros )e o ramirezzi(aquaeden)iluminação .
 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

> O problema é que nós não produzimos nada para a aquariofilia ,a não ser a customreef (escumadores e filtros )e o ramirezzi(aquaeden)iluminação .



não é só para aquariofilia...com pena minha...por isso isto vai se enterrar mais ainda...
Mas só com essas duas marcas, chega para se construir um bom aquário...já agora também made in Portugal.
 :Big Grin: 

falta só bombas e resistências!

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Também não percebo o porquê de não dizerem qual é a loja... será uma oportunidade para a loja escoar os produtos a baixo custo de modo a não ficar com produtos por vender...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Para aqueles que gostam de fazer umas contas e saber em quanto fica um negócio destes deixo aqui um pequeno exemplo de um estudo de viabilidade feito em 2008 no concelho do Seixal a fim de implementar um espaço destinado a aquariofilia para água salgada. O referido espaço seria implementado num armazém no PIS (parque industrial) e respeitava todas as exigencias legais á data do mesmo, nomeadamente licenciamentos, publicidade exterior e seguros obrigatórios para o exercicio da actividade. 
Vamos deixar de lado o investimento inicial (fica por conta do amor ao hobbie) e vamos equacionar só as despesas fixas partindo do pressuposto que o estabelecimento trabalhava efectivamente 300 dias por ano (nos restantes não é possivel segundo a nossa Lei)

Publicidade exterior no edificio 20,50
Electricidade 49,80
Renda do imóvel (300m2) 67,09 
Funcionários (3) 161,28
Seguro de responsabilidade civil 21,85
Seguro de acidentes de trabalho 4,82
Água e Saneamento 3,97
Comunicações 3,28
Combustíveis 7,22
Licenciamentos Obrigatórios 9,98
Consumíveis 12,37

Tudo somado dá 362,86  :yb677:  :yb677:  isto é... por dia, ou seja de cada vez que o empresário abre a porta para começar a trabalhar e sem ter a certeza de que vende alguma coisa já tem assegurada uma despesa de 362,86. 
Faltam aqui ainda alguns Impostos como p. ex. o PEC  :Coradoeolhos:  e outras pequenas despesas que temos sempre de colocar neste tipo de projectos.

Já agora... alguém está interessado em fazer sociedade???

Para que conste existiam outros Concelhos desta região onde ficava mais barato implementar o mesmo tipo de projecto mas com condicionantes que aumentavam em muito o risco do próprio negócio.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Realmente esse malandro do Pedro...!Lol

Pedro, onde estiveres desejo-te Boa Sorte . Eu conheço-te e tenho memória . Sei o que fizeste pela aquariofília deste País nomeadamente quando patrocinaste a vinda do Amano a Portugal e aquela viagem inesquecível por S.Miguel onde tanto aprendemos . Obrigado por tudo ! Se 1% dos aquariofílistas deste fórum fizerem 10% daquilo que fizeste pela Aquariofília em Portugal teremos seguramente o futuro assegurado . Seguramente não enriqueceste materialmente com o negócio, e se calhar ainda perdeste algum dinheiro mas podes contar pelo menos com o meu reconhecimento por teres tentado .

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

excelente post, vou também contar a minha história!

tenho um refrigerador haylea que avariou a sonda , liguei para uma loja em portugal que  representa a marca e o que me disseram foi:

loja: onde é que comprou.
 eu: a um particular.
loja: é que nós só vendemos se tive-se comprado cá e com a factura.
 eu: muito obrigado.

moral da história, tive o chiller parado cerca de ano e meio e graças áos forums da nossa comunidade aquaristica lá consegui um esquema para ligar o chiller a um atc 800, caso contrário lá ficava ele num canto a envelheçer porque sem a sonda não serve para nada!

acho que deviamos começar a promover os nomes das lojas que nos fazem isto, eu sei que é um pouco duro mas podia ser uma maneira de eles mudarem o atendimento áos clientes e os preços claro!

as minhas compras são todas no estrangeiro e as minhas idas ás lojas portuguesas são só pelo passeio ou num caso de extrema emergençia.

em relação áos preços nem comento e vou deixar aqui um exemplo:

todos sabem o preço de uma lampada hqi 150 w 14k, em portugal, pois é no estrangeiro custa apenas 12.35 euros já com portes!

fico-me por aqui!

ass: Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> todos sabem o preço de uma lampada hqi 150 w 14k, em portugal, pois é no estrangeiro custa apenas 12.35 euros já com portes!
> 
> 
> ass: Ricardo Rodriguez


Caro Ricardo, pode colocar aqui a referência da lâmpada?


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

vou postar aqui o link para todos, não estou minimamente preocupado com a marca porque troco de lampadas de 4 em 4 meses.

Pesquise Aquarium HQI Metal Halide Lamp Bulb 150W 14000K no Mercado internacional eBay, com negócios mundiais de artigos nas suas quatro categorias principais. Todos os artigos podem ser enviados para o seu país!

----------


## Luis Domingos

Boas ricardo e porquê que tens hqi digo isto porque podes ter t5 onde poupas dinheiro em energia, sabes que á quem fale mt mas as lâmpadas t5 também fazem um excelente trabalho. Podes ter corais duros na mesma e mudares de lampadas de 6 a 6 meses no meu caso lol até mudo de 8 em 8 meses é quando calha entre 6 a 8 enfim.   abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ricardo e porquê que tens hqi digo isto porque podes ter t5 onde poupas dinheiro em energia, sabes que á quem fale mt mas as lâmpadas t5 também fazem um excelente trabalho. Podes ter corais duros na mesma e mudares de lampadas de 6 a 6 meses no meu caso lol até mudo de 8 em 8 meses é quando calha entre 6 a 8 enfim.   abraço


olha que não sei...
também depende da lâmpada, mas as t5 não são mais eficientes que as HQI...
uma boa T5 tem 90 lumens, e uma boa hqi ultrapassa os 110 lumens por watt.

para além de terem menos perdas, se tiverem um bom reflector.

As HQI são fabricadas já na china, daí a disparidade de preços...
até podem ser funcionais, mas os chinocas gostam muito de fazer dumping, antes de arrebentarem com a concorrência...e depois subirem a preços acima do que antes se pagava...
eu já coloquei aqui um exemplo, minério para os imans e afins...

Os canadianos extraiam, deixaram de extrair porque os chineses baixaram a preços abaixo de 1 dolar, fechou-se mesmo minas, quando tiveram o terreno desbravado, o preço está agora acima de 100 dolares...

Portanto tu ao comprares essas lâmpadas de dúvidosa origem e qualidade (não sabes que espectro tem, pode até ser bom, atenção.... mas pode ter espectros pouco eficientes, também, estás a ajudar á queda do sector alemão da iluminação ... OSRAM e afins...
Eu estou me a borrifar para os germans, o problema é que depois destes se forem, as lâmpadas passam de 12.5 euros para 200 ou 300, como é costume...

Eu tenho uma teoria da conspiração. Acho que a china está a fazer tudo por tudo para rebentar com a economia ocidental e surgir como a única potência...elites comunistas, que não gostam do capitalismo, mas como está escrito no tal livro da guerra do filosofo chinês, estão a usar esse mesmo capitalismo para o minar por dentro...
eles são endotrinados para isso mesmo...ponham-se a pau...
lol
Porque razão os chinocas queriam "muito" estranhamente, comprar divida soberana do nosso país, e porque compraram a divida dos EUA...
hum?
Eu sei...

O socrates ainda pensava que era para nos ajudar, tanso...

Eu já falei aqui da história dos materiais para imans e semicondutores, volto a referir para perceberem o que se passa...
Os imans é importante, porque toda a electrónica usa...

Sem isso não há electronica fora da china, o governo chinês já Abriu PROIBIÇÔES, sobre a venda desses tipo de material para fora do país, os canadianos já andam a pensar abrir as tais antigas minas, mas se o fizerem, os chineses têm poder para de novo os fazer sair do negócio, baixando os preços...levantando as proibições.

Poque é que acham que empresas como a DELPHI, e a infineon fecharam cá em Portugal, o problema é que nos afecta a nós...e o problema  é que pelo que estou a ver, pelas manobras do tal governo chinês, estão já na ofensiva...
cuidem-se!

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Econ...ent_id=1383674
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/opiniao/inte...0-%20Em%20Foco

Algumas empresas que precisam de determinados minérios para os semicondutores, conseguem os arranjar a preços tipo menos de 1 dólar por kilo, se estiverem localizados na china, já houve pelo menos duas empresas que existiam fora da china a implementarem fábricas na china para sobreviverem.
Possivelmente grandes multinacionais... fora da china torna-se impossivel de se sobreviver, com proibições EFECTIVAS de exportaçãod e minério...

O problema é que nem os nossos governantes nem o resto da europa conseguem ver isto...
cambada de grandes otários, mesmo os alemães, têm a mania que são espertos, mas vão cair que nem cordeiros...
lol

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> as minhas compras são todas no estrangeiro e as minhas idas ás lojas portuguesas são só pelo passeio ou num caso de extrema emergençia.]


 :yb624:  :yb624:  isto sinceramente dá para rir é mesmo o espelho da mentalidade do pessoal deste pais

lá fora é que é tudo bom
o pessoal daqui só serve para as fodas 
quando não quer ser ****** e mal pago e filho da ****


brevemente irás ter de procurar outro sitio para passear :SbSourire2: 

vou contar uma historia do que se passou esta semana onde corto o cabelo

estava a espera da minha vez,e o barbeiro lá estava com a historia do costume 
politicos são todos ladrões
o problema deste pais é do pessoal com dinheiro que tem de pagar esta crise

o compadrio de todos os presidentes de câmera e juntas de freguesia que só metem os amigos e familiares a trabalhar

é os patrões a ganhar milhões e os empregados cada vez mais pobres

a treta que ouvimos todos os dias

entretanto entra um conhecido,é engenheiro na câmara

o barbeiro puxa o sujeito para um canto, começa a falar com ele sobre sobre a filha que estava a acabar o curso, que precisava de começar a trabalhar
se ele não podia mexer uns pauzinhos para ver se a metia lá num cantinho e coisa e tal

vi perfeitamente a meter esse cliente a frente com a desculpa que ele já tinha marcado hora pelo telefone
acabou de cortar o cabelo e foi embora sem pagar o barbeiro ainda lhe agradeceu


 :yb624:  :yb624: moral da historia que fiquei,o que a gente faz é por necessidade ou outros é que são ladrões :yb624:  :yb624: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Boas
> 
> Para aqueles que gostam de fazer umas contas e saber em quanto fica um negócio destes deixo aqui um pequeno exemplo de um estudo de viabilidade feito em 2008 no concelho do Seixal a fim de implementar um espaço destinado a aquariofilia para água salgada. O referido espaço seria implementado num armazém no PIS (parque industrial) e respeitava todas as exigencias legais á data do mesmo, nomeadamente licenciamentos, publicidade exterior e seguros obrigatórios para o exercicio da actividade. 
> Vamos deixar de lado o investimento inicial (fica por conta do amor ao hobbie) e vamos equacionar só as despesas fixas partindo do pressuposto que o estabelecimento trabalhava efectivamente 300 dias por ano (nos restantes não é possivel segundo a nossa Lei)
> 
> Publicidade exterior no edificio 20,50
> Electricidade 49,80
> Renda do imóvel (300m2) 67,09 
> Funcionários (3) 161,28
> ...


A moral da história é que a aquariofilia, tal como quase todos os hobbies e áreas da economia Portuguesa não estão preparadas para competir com o mercado global. E a culpa é sem dúvida da falta de medidas que incentivem o empreendedorismo. Ainda não abriste e já tens o saldo negativo  :Prabaixo:  Dito isto, podemos culpar alguém que vai à internet comprar 50% mais barato ao que se vende em Portugal? Lá está, mercado global... sendo que estamos inseridos plenamente na economia Europeia (ou devíamos). Pelo que mesmo campanhas como "compre Português - 560" não fazem sentido ou não deveriam fazer sentido.

----------


## Marco Madeira

O Rui F. de Almeida disse tudo...
quem conhece o Pedro sabe e não pode esquecer o que fez pela aquariofilia!

Abraço Pedro, tudo de bom para ti, melhores dias virão!

----------


## António Vitor

> boas
> 
> 
> 
>  isto sinceramente dá para rir é mesmo o espelho da mentalidade do pessoal deste pais
> 
> lá fora é que é tudo bom
> o pessoal daqui só serve para as fodas 
> quando não quer ser ****** e mal pago e filho da ****
> ...


Somos todos iguais, em caso de necessidade, fazemos o mesmo que os outros, eu incluido, e só não o fazemos se não existir necessidade, como existe....

A culpa disto estar mal não é dos outros é de todos nós...quanto mais depressa o pessoal perceber isto melhor...

atenção que as cunhas existem em todo o lado, até na suécia....
lol

----------


## António Vitor

> O Rui F. de Almeida disse tudo...
> quem conhece o Pedro sabe e não pode esquecer o que fez pela aquariofilia!
> 
> Abraço Pedro, tudo de bom para ti, melhores dias virão!


Sim, faço tuas as minhas palavras, quem conchece bem o Pedro, sabe que ele não se meteu neste negócio para enriquecer, foi porque gostava, e se ele não resistiu...

maus tempos virão...

----------


## António Vitor

> A moral da história é que a aquariofilia, tal como quase todos os hobbies e áreas da economia Portuguesa não estão preparadas para competir com o mercado global. E a culpa é sem dúvida da falta de medidas que incentivem o empreendedorismo. Ainda não abriste e já tens o saldo negativo  Dito isto, podemos culpar alguém que vai à internet comprar 50% mais barato ao que se vende em Portugal? Lá está, mercado global... sendo que estamos inseridos plenamente na economia Europeia (ou devíamos). Pelo que mesmo campanhas como "compre Português - 560" não fazem sentido ou não deveriam fazer sentido.


Mas nunca estará...
numa competição por vezes basta uma minuscula vantagem, para sair vencedor, e geralmente os vencidos ...fecham.

Somos um mercado periférico, temos maiores custos de transporte para o resto da europa, não temos fontes de energia daquela rápida e barata (tipo carvão), os alemães têm...e até centrais nucleares, que agora querem fechar...
e claro os chineses...
Temos impostos sufocantes...temos...enfim...

Com tudo igual aos alemães, temos a tal "taxa" da periferia, o que nos prejudica, longe dos tais mercados maiores... e outro problema somos pequenos, e não conseguimos produzir muito (pouca procura) para baixar o custo do investimento inicial mais rapidamente...

A única solução?
não sei, possivelmente como é impossivel, vamos nos afundando, ou pelo menos´barrarmos a entrada a todo e qualquer produto, onde os salários são mediocres, e/ou vivam em ditaduras...
 :Big Grin: 

sempre temos os nossos baixos salários para competir com a europa, porque com os chineses é impossivel... onde vamos buscar uns milhões de presos para trabalhar para o governo...

Agora podemos ser melhores que os outros, e embora as minhas calhas (eu sou português, portanto made in tuga land), não estejam para venda, nunca vi nenhuma à venda com melhor arrefecimento que a minha....
 :Big Grin: 
também é verdade que comprei uns leds aos chineses mais barato, mas a ligação para a parte de arrefecimento era através de pcb, como vim a descobrir...
ou seja os tais leds comprados na loja alemã têm uma maior eficiência em pelo menos 10ºc...

E é nestas pequenas coisas que fazem toda a diferença, entre um led durar tipo 10 anos e 4 meses...
chinesices...

não faz sentido comprar português?
Se toda a gente compra-se portuguÊs,a  nossa situação seria melhor, se faz sentido ou não...não sei...
mas estariamos 10000% melhor...
lol

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Mas nunca estará...
> numa competição por vezes basta uma minuscula vantagem, para sair vencedor, e geralmente os vencidos ...fecham.
> 
> Somos um mercado periférico, temos maiores custos de transporte para o resto da europa, não temos fontes de energia daquela rápida e barata (tipo carvão), os alemães têm...e até centrais nucleares, que agora querem fechar...
> e claro os chineses...
> Temos impostos sufocantes...temos...enfim...
> 
> Com tudo igual aos alemães, temos a tal "taxa" da periferia, o que nos prejudica, longe dos tais mercados maiores... e outro problema somos pequenos, e não conseguimos produzir muito (pouca procura) para baixar o custo do investimento inicial mais rapidamente...
> 
> ...


Lá está, periferia em relação a quê? Ao resto da Europa. Mas poderíamos ser ponto de entrada das Americas/África.

----------


## António Vitor

> Lá está, periferia em relação a quê? Ao resto da Europa. Mas poderíamos ser ponto de entrada das Americas/África.


Era preciso que eles estivessem no tal mercado global..
não estão...

vai ver quanto pagas de taxas de alfandega, por exemplo pró Brasil...
Se te cobrarem um imposto de 50% (pode ser maior ou menor não sei quanto é, mas julgo que ainda é maior...), ficas logo "lixado", e claro eles conseguem fabricar lá têm mercados maiores (o brasil), a custos mais reduzidos...
não tens qualquer hipóteses...

Para além disso nem consegues competir com o brasil, na áfrica de expressão portuguesa, o Brasil está mais próximo....

Isto é exactamente como a evolução das espécies, uma pequenissima desvantagem e a espécie desaparece...
nós estamos como os japoneses, embora eles sejam um grande mercado, não temos materia prima...nem energia, embora eles tenham as tais centrais nucleares...
lol
só estou a lembrar-me talvez do lithium...

vamos ver se isto sobe de preço...acho que os chinocas no lithium não vão conseguir fazer dumping, a bolivia é quem tem mais...graças a deus...
lol

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

cada um sabe de si , eu como não nado em euros tenho que procurar o que quero comprar onde é mais barato!

vou dar um exemplo:

á 3 anos atrás andei á procura de um escumador novo e em portugal esse escumador custava 310 euros e no estrangeiro 190 euros ora logo fiz a encomenda no estrangeiro é claro!

em portugal já comprei numa loja ocellaris a 9 euros , entrei noutra e custavam 34 euros e o dono da loja disse que fazia um desconto se compra-se + de 10!

um outro exemplo foi o de um colega que foi a lisboa comprar 2 bombas de circulação, quando chegou perguntei quanto tinham custado e ele respondeu 75 euros cada uma.

a minha resposta foi logo, foste roubado!

e o exemplo está aqui: (olhem as mesmas bombas no estrangeiro)

Pesquise Aquarium Diving Vibration Wave Maker Pumps 12000 L/h no Mercado internacional eBay, com negócios mundiais de artigos nas suas quatro categorias principais. Todos os artigos podem ser enviados para o seu país!

em relação ás lojas do nosso pais passo a informar que as margens de lucro que a lei prevê é de 30%, mas na pratica as margens são açima dos 100%.

como é que os lojistas querem que vamos lá gastar o nosso dinheiro.

(atenção que eu sei que existem exçessões nalgumas lojas do nosso pais)!

----------


## António Vitor

> cada um sabe de si , eu como não nado em euros tenho que procurar o que quero comprar onde é mais barato!
> 
> vou dar um exemplo:
> 
> á 3 anos atrás andei á procura de um escumador novo e em portugal esse escumador custava 310 euros e no estrangeiro 190 euros ora logo fiz a encomenda no estrangeiro é claro!
> 
> em portugal já comprei numa loja ocellaris a 9 euros , entrei noutra e custavam 34 euros e o dono da loja disse que fazia um desconto se compra-se + de 10!
> 
> um outro exemplo foi o de um colega que foi a lisboa comprar 2 bombas de circulação, quando chegou perguntei quanto tinham custado e ele respondeu 75 euros cada uma.
> ...


nestas nem pagas IVA...
 :Big Grin: 
não é tanto como parece...além do IVA tens mais não sei o quê...
e mandando vir da china, podes ter isso barrado na alfandega...

O problema não é de vir da china, até porque se fores á loja nacional, é produto chinês, na mesma vai dar ao mesmo...
apenas existe menos um intermediário...
Quando digo comprar português, falo em produtos cá fabricado, as tais mercadorias transacionáveis, que há 10 anos dizia-se que não era preciso...

Tipo paises como a suiça e islândia a servirem de modelo, com um sector terciário forte, serviços e mais serviços e mais serviços, turismo e blablablabla...
Portugal um pais de futuro e de serviços...

A agricultura sector prioritário a todos os niveis foi MORTA pela nossa querida comunidade europeia, até deram dinheiro para abater embarcações e arrancar vinhas...

Claro a industria, como os chineses percebaram e bem, é o sectgor VITAL e prioritário....(depois da agricultura)

As tais lojas continuam no sector terciário e nada fazem pela nossa balança comercial...

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Era preciso que eles estivessem no tal mercado global..
> não estão...
> 
> vai ver quanto pagas de taxas de alfandega, por exemplo pró Brasil...
> Se te cobrarem um imposto de 50% (pode ser maior ou menor não sei quanto é, mas julgo que ainda é maior...), ficas logo "lixado", e claro eles conseguem fabricar lá têm mercados maiores (o brasil), a custos mais reduzidos...
> não tens qualquer hipóteses...
> 
> Para além disso nem consegues competir com o brasil, na áfrica de expressão portuguesa, o Brasil está mais próximo....
> 
> ...


Claro que nunca consegues competir com um país com 193 733 800 de pessoas. Quando me refiro a ponto de entrada, refiro-me a termos condições para as importações entrarem por Portugal e sermos o ponto de entrada da Europa. Mas o meu ponto principal e creio que seja a indignação de muitos lojistas neste tópico é mesmo dentro da zona económica exclusiva (UE) há desigualdades muito significativas de preços. Pelo que não podemos esperar que os clientes tenham um espírito nacionalista de comprar em Portugal de modo a estimular a nossa economia. Novamente, mercado global, igualdade na disponibilidade da oferta e facilidade devido à internet, e claro, compra-se sempre pelo preço mais baixo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

antónio depende onde se compra sem duvida mas as minhas compras são sempre no ebay.pt e alfandegas passam áo lado porque o vendedor póde ser chinês mas o site do produto está localizado no reino unido  e a compra  é feita na europa e o preço que se vê é o que é nem + um centimo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Claro que nunca consegues competir com um país com 193 733 800 de pessoas. Quando me refiro a ponto de entrada, refiro-me a termos condições para as importações entrarem por Portugal e sermos o ponto de entrada da Europa. Mas o meu ponto principal e creio que seja a indignação de muitos lojistas neste tópico é mesmo dentro da zona económica exclusiva (UE) há desigualdades muito significativas de preços. Pelo que não podemos esperar que os clientes tenham um espírito nacionalista de comprar em Portugal de modo a estimular a nossa economia. Novamente, mercado global, igualdade na disponibilidade da oferta e facilidade devido à internet, e claro, compra-se sempre pelo preço mais baixo.


entrava tudo aqui, poderiam existir uns 100 000 a viver ás custas disso, mas duvido que podesse passar esses 1% da pop...
e o resto?

um pais a viver só de intermediário, é como um pais a viver só de serviços, a suiça talvez consiga sobreviver, mas vejam a islândia...
puf...

Na zona onde trabalho, existiam há 30 anos umas não sei... 1000 industrias, grandes e pequenas, onde grande parte da população trabalhava...

hoje existe a empresa onde trabalho (e produz bens transacionáveis), mas que não é portuguesa...pois... e mais 2-3 máximo...

é ver o pessoal que mora aqui, a deslocar-se para lisboa...para trabalhar onde?
o que se faz em lisboa?
serviços?
serviços e mais serviços?
A agricultura, também existia aqui na zona...surgiu a tal bolha do imobiliário, e porque também ficava mais barato comprar do que arrendar (rendas alitissimas), foi uma explosão de prédios e mais prédios...lisboa fica deserta de noite e estes prédios da periferia ficam lotados...
O problema eram os terrenos fertéis para agricultura, foram predizados...
 :Big Grin: 

Os gastos energéticos desta multidão sai entra sai entra em lisboa, não fazem sentido!
essa é outra...
enfim apenas politicas erradas, a começar nas leis de arrendamento que fabricaram muitos dos nossos problemas...

muitas familias poderiam viver em prédios reconstruidos em lisboa, a pagar rendas, baixas, porque haveria concorrência....mas eram suficientemente altas para que os senhorios conseguissem requalificar os tais velhos prédios....

como está é a ruina....
 :Big Grin: 

Em vez disso priviligiou-se lobbys da banca, dos empreiteiros...e etc...

agora é um entra sai de lisboa...
hilariante diria os nossos politicos, mesmo das cameras que também têm grande culpa...

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> antónio depende onde se compra sem duvida mas as minhas compras são sempre no ebay.pt e alfandegas passam áo lado porque o vendedor póde ser chinês mas o site do produto está localizado no reino unido  e a compra  é feita na europa e o preço que se vê é o que é nem + um centimo.


Não, vai parar à alfandega de acordo com o sítio de onde foi enviado. Não onde foi comprado.

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> entrava tudo aqui, poderiam existir uns 100 000 a viver ás custas disso, mas duvido que podesse passar esses 1% da pop...
> e o resto?
> 
> um pais a viver só de intermediário, é como um pais a viver só de serviços, a suiça talvez consiga sobreviver, mas vejam a islândia...
> puf...


Mas essa, a meu ver, seria a única solução de modo a combater a "periferia"...

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Fiz uma pequena visita a várias lojas de aquariofilia em Lisboa (vivo no Algarve) e o panorama foi desanimador, só uma das lojas se encontrava bem apetrechada e a funcionar bem...resolvi comprar o que precisava a este logista...e dei-lhe os Parabéns, fui excelentemente atendido, e faço votos para que pessoas como esta se mantenham para nos aturar a todos, até aos que vão lá passear...e compram também no estrangeiro (como eu)
Abraço
Carlos Gião

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas essa, a meu ver, seria a única solução de modo a combater a "periferia"...


então estamos condenados...

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> boas
> 
> 
> 
>  isto sinceramente dá para rir é mesmo o espelho da mentalidade do pessoal deste pais
> 
> lá fora é que é tudo bom
> o pessoal daqui só serve para as fodas 
> quando não quer ser ****** e mal pago e filho da ****
> ...


Então e não poderia ser uma situação de competência, mas falta de oportunidade da rapariga? O chamado networking?  :yb624: 

Este tipo de situações acontece em todo o lado, acreditem que não é só em Portugal. O problema é mesmo a incompetência e completa inaptidão para desempenhar o cargo que acontece.

----------


## António Vitor

> Então e não poderia ser uma situação de competência, mas falta de oportunidade da rapariga? O chamado networking? 
> 
> Este tipo de situações acontece em todo o lado, acreditem que não é só em Portugal. O problema é mesmo a incompetência e completa inaptidão para desempenhar o cargo que acontece.


Se for incompetente despeçam-na...
não vejo grande problema nisso, aliás hoje existe muitas ferramentas para os empresários para experimentar os trabalhadores, e mais virão....
lol

a culpa é também dos empresários, os tugas são altamente produtivos na autoeuropa, ou no estrangeiro...
mesmo muitissimo produtivos...

Mais que os chineses dúvido...
 :Big Grin: 
 :Coradoeolhos: 

As cunhas podem funcionar, como factor potenciador do trabalhador, tipo não posso deixar ficar mal a pessoa que me colocou aqui...
 :Big Grin: 
funciona acredita, que quem entra como cunha geralmente trabalha mais, agora isso depende também de outros factores claro...e nem todos são iguais...

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> então estamos condenados...


Mas fiquei curioso. Qual seria a teu ver o modo de se combater a periferia?

----------


## REEFSET, Lda.

> não faz sentido comprar português?
> Se toda a gente compra-se portuguÊs,a  nossa situação seria melhor, se faz sentido ou não...não sei...
> mas estariamos 10000% melhor...
> lol


E porque é que não compram mais o que é fabricado de facto em Portugal?

O que é que os produtos estrangeiros tem de melhor em relação ao pouco (mas MUITO comparado com 5 anos atrás) que já se produz em Portugal em termos de equipamentos para a aquariofilia???

Como alguém já disse, em Portugal já se produz o suficiente para se montar um aquario de agua salgada com equipamentos de performance avançada.

Damos uma exemplo:
O que é que as luminárias da ATI (Alemanha) ou Blau (Espanha, fabricado e importado da China) tem de melhor que as fabricadas em Portugal e não falamos apenas dos nossos produtos.

Os preços ao publico são competitivos, na pior das situações são iguais, porque preferem ajudar as empresas estrangeiras a crescerem e desenvolverem-se e não as Portuguesas que tomam iniciativa de produzir algo para o sector?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> E porque é que não compram mais o que é fabricado de facto em Portugal?
> 
> O que é que os produtos estrangeiros tem de melhor em relação ao pouco (mas MUITO comparado com 5 anos atrás) que já se produz em Portugal em termos de equipamentos para a aquariofilia???
> 
> Como alguém já disse, em Portugal já se produz o suficiente para se montar um aquario de agua salgada com equipamentos de performance avançada.
> 
> Damos uma exemplo:
> O que é que as luminárias da ATI (Alemanha) ou Blau (Espanha, fabricado e importado da China) tem de melhor que as fabricadas em Portugal e não falamos apenas dos nossos produtos.
> 
> ...



Olá,

Quando eu fiz o comentário do "mercado global" referia-me às condições mais vantajosas em por vezes se adquirir fora os mesmos produtos que se vendem cá dentro. Se estamos inseridos numa economia europeia, zona económica exclusiva, que se rege pela livre circulação de pessoas, bens e capitais, temos que saber competir. O desafio é mesmo saber como. Não me referia à aposta na tecnologia portuguesa. Tecnologia essa que por vezes não é divulgada ou não é 100% portuguesa (caso do Magalhães). Propunha que se cria-se um tópico sobre tecnologia portuguesa em aquariofilia. Sempre seria o contributo do fórum para equilibrar a balança de pagamentos do hobby  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

vou falar dos aquarios que são feitos em portugal e da enorme concorrençia que existe nesse mercado actualmente!

desde já informo que trabalhei numa vidreira áo ládo de uma pessoa que vem dos primordios da aquariofilia e faz aquarios á + de 30 anos, deixamos de fazer aquarios pura e simplesmente porque aquilo que vejo á minha volta é um absurdo.

ex: tenho um amigo que me pediu orçamento para cubos de 50x50x50 para criação de discus,entreguei o orçamento e ele disse que tinha + barato.

passado um tempo ligou para mim aflito a dizer que se partiu o fundo de um cubo, fui á garagem dele e qual é o meu espanto quando olho e vejo os cubos em vidro de 6mm.
nunca fazia os cubos em 6mm mas sim em 8mm.
outra coisa que eu disse foi que os fundos não se colam assim e disse-lhe para contactar quem os fez para os reparar, depois de ter o cubo reparado perguntei o que lhe tinham dito em relação á colagem do fundo e a resposta foi que se partisse um vidro dáva para reparar sem ter que desmontar o aquario todo, fiquei me a rir na cara dele.

nunca fiz um aquario com o intuito de partir e foi por isso que deixamos de fazer aquarios porque não dá para competir com algumas pessoas menos sérias e não é por se fazer muitos aquarios que se é bom mas como o comum aquariofilista não perçebe nada de vidro o que lhe vendem é que é bom.

por este caminho ainda se vai ver aquarios feitos só de agua (congelada) :yb624:

----------


## fabianomoser

> E porque é que não compram mais o que é fabricado de facto em Portugal?
> 
> Damos uma exemplo:
> O que é que as luminárias da ATI (Alemanha) ou Blau (Espanha, fabricado e importado da China) tem de melhor que as fabricadas em Portugal e não falamos apenas dos nossos produtos.
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas,

O seu exemplo por si próprio responde a questão:
Porque não mencionou 2 marcas nacionais em contrapartida com a ATI e BLAU? 

Há muito dinheiro investido pelas marcas a fazer publicidade e levar seus produtos ao mundo inteiro, este investimento gera com certeza um resultado. 

Certamente que se amanhã surgisse uma calha feita em Portugal com melhor resultado e preço que uma ATI da mesma categoria, esta teria mercado nas lojas. A tempos comprei uma ATI devido aos reviews e resultados que pesquisei na internet. A publicidade do produto nacional ou não chegou até mim ou então não existe nada da mesma categoria para aquilo que procuro.

Culpa de quem? Não sei... certamente que se tivesse uma opção mais barata e com mesmo resultados não hesitava em comprar.

É dificil competir com os tubarões que investem milhões em pesquisa e tecnologia, e já não viveremos num mundo diferente disto, certamente.

Também gostava de encontrar em qualquer loja de pronta entrega o produto nacional com a mesma qualidade do importado.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> antónio depende onde se compra sem duvida mas as minhas compras são sempre no ebay.pt e alfandegas passam áo lado porque o vendedor póde ser chinês mas o site do produto está localizado no reino unido  e a compra  é feita na europa e o preço que se vê é o que é nem + um centimo.


Caro Ricardo,

No exemplo que referiste a origem do artigo é hong kong, pelo que será taxado pela sua origem.

Para tentares perceber um pouco mais


Podes encontrar o mesmo produto em Portugal, por exemplo:

Bubbles-Shop.com


Ou seja o mesmo artigo custará sem o IVA 30,89 .

Com compreenderás as lojas não conseguem importar pedindo ao fornecedor  que declare os produtos como Gift, Sample ou Repair e mesmo que o conseguissem fazer não seria 100% fiável, pois a Alfândega está sempre no direito de pedir um valor, ainda por cima a isenção de taxas alfandegárias de produtos até 22, vai pelo cano a baixo quando são vendas por correspondência, vulgo comercio electrónico (ex: ebay). Neste caso terás de adicionar:

IVA: 23%
Direitos: Depende
Taxa de Apresentação na Alfandega:  (Mínimo 2,5)
Impresso: 1,50
Imposto de Selo: 1,50
Taxa CTT: +/- 0,15
Emolumentos: +/- 0,15


Faz as contas e depois pensa na margem que na realidade existe sem que te esqueças igualmente de considerar o custo de gestão de garantias que qualquer loja é obrigada a dar, caso a tua bomba avarie.

Quanto aos custos que as lojas têm, poderás ler este tópico desde o inicío para ficares com uma ideia de quanto são.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

rui o que falo em relação ás bombas foi o que paguei por duas e como foram duas do mesmo vendedor os portes foram menos qualquer coisa, nem + um centimo.

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Caro Ricardo,
> 
> No exemplo que referiste a origem do artigo é hong kong, pelo que será taxado pela sua origem.
> 
> Para tentares perceber um pouco mais
> 
> 
> Podes encontrar o mesmo produto em Portugal, por exemplo:
> 
> ...


Rui, 

Creio que sejam produtos até 45 (bem+transporte).

----------


## REEFSET, Lda.

> Boas,
> 
> O seu exemplo por si próprio responde a questão:
> Porque não mencionou 2 marcas nacionais em contrapartida com a ATI e BLAU?


Fácil mencionar, não quis colocar qualquer objectivo de negócio no post...mas já que insiste...tem as luminárias da nossa marca...e tem ainda as luminárias de outra marca Nacional já referida neste mesmo tópico ontem, que deve ter escapado á sua leitura...estou a falar da Aquaeden (Ramirezi), também não deixa nada a dever ás estrangeiras.





> Há muito dinheiro investido pelas marcas a fazer publicidade e levar seus produtos ao mundo inteiro, este investimento gera com certeza um resultado.


Aqui dou-lhe razão, infelizmente tanto nós como as outras marcas Nacionais (assim achamos), não conseguimos essa dimensão de investimento.
Mas tenha em conta...é com muitas pequenas peças de Lego que se faz um castelo... e se os clientes Portugueses ajudarem, nós e digo nós incluindo todos os que fabricam equipamentos, sem excepção, lá chegaremos.





> Certamente que se amanhã surgisse uma calha feita em Portugal com melhor resultado e preço que uma ATI da mesma categoria, esta teria mercado nas lojas. A tempos comprei uma ATI devido aos reviews e resultados que pesquisei na internet. A publicidade do produto nacional ou não chegou até mim ou então não existe nada da mesma categoria para aquilo que procuro.


Lembre-se que eu não mencionei que as calhas feitas em Portugal eram melhores...apenas coloquei a questão nas diferenças...querendo dizer que não ficariam atrás em qualidade e resultado.





> Culpa de quem? Não sei... certamente que se tivesse uma opção mais barata e com mesmo resultados não hesitava em comprar.


Faço-lhe uma sugestão, veja o nosso site, ou veja o site da outra Marca referida. Poderá ter uma opção em um deles.






> Também gostava de encontrar em qualquer loja de pronta entrega o produto nacional com a mesma qualidade do importado.


Isso é uma questão que nos ultrapassa um pouco, da nossa parte fazemos um esforço enorme para que as lojas tenham algo sempre em stock...mas as condições de mercado não ajudam nada nesta ardua tarefa.

Deixo outra sugestão, quando fôr a uma loja, pergunte se tem algo fabricado em Portugal...relembre-se deste tópico...e pergunte pelas marcas nacionais.



Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Faço-lhe uma sugestão, veja o nosso site, ou veja o site da outra Marca referida. Poderá ter uma opção em um deles.


Não querendo entrar em polémicas, não posso deixar de largar aqui os meus 2 cêntimos ...

Como é que havemos de chegar ao mercado internacional se nem sequer na página de apresentação (por acaso com um design que gosto bastante) tem a opção da língua inglesa?
Para além da imensa lentidão e erros nos scripts da página!!!

Assim ... bem podem estar na net e ter resultados num qualquer motor de busca que nunca vão conseguir sair da nossa fronteira ...

Há pequenas coisas que podem ajudar bastante a expandir o mercado e sim deixarmos de ser periferia. Agora não se pode esperar resultados diferentes fazendo as mesmas coisas. há que inovar e como dizem os americanos ... Pensar fora da caixa.

Abraços,

----------


## Luis Santos

[QUOTE=REEFSET, Lda.;179585][QUOTE=fabianomoser;179578]Boas,

O seu exemplo por si próprio responde a questão:
Porque não mencionou 2 marcas nacionais em contrapartida com a ATI e BLAU?Há muito dinheiro investido pelas marcas a fazer publicidade e levar seus produtos ao mundo inteiro, este investimento gera com certeza um resultado. 

Certamente que se amanhã surgisse uma calha feita em Portugal com melhor resultado e preço que uma ATI da mesma categoria, esta teria mercado nas lojas. A tempos comprei uma ATI devido aos reviews e resultados que pesquisei na internet. A publicidade do produto nacional ou não chegou até mim ou então não existe nada da mesma categoria para aquilo que procuro.

Culpa de quem? Não sei... certamente que se tivesse uma opção mais barata e com mesmo resultados não hesitava em comprar.Também gostava de encontrar em qualquer loja de pronta entrega o produto nacional com a mesma qualidade do importado.


> Isso é uma questão que nos ultrapassa um pouco, da nossa parte fazemos um esforço enorme para que as lojas tenham algo sempre em stock...mas as condições de mercado não ajudam nada nesta ardua tarefa.
> 
> Deixo outra sugestão, quando fôr a uma loja, pergunte se tem algo fabricado em Portugal...relembre-se deste tópico...e pergunte pelas marcas nacionais.
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas ,eu já conheço a vossa firma á 2 anos ,mas só de ouvir falar ,mas só tive conhecimento que faziam escumadores , filtros e iluminarias  á cerca de 6 meses ,e foi atravez de um post de um cliente vosso aqui no forum .Resumindo acho que falta um pouco de publicidade aos vossos produtos .
E depois o mais engraçado é que não tenho conhecimento de nenhuma loja ,a não ser o fragario do norte, que comercialize e divulgue os vossos produtos.Mas tambem era bom ver os logistas a usarem nos aquarios de loja, material feito em Portugal como modo de promoção das marcas Portuguesas .Fica a ideia

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> Rui, 
> 
> Creio que sejam produtos até 45 (bem+transporte).


Luis,

Os 22  referidos são os definidos pela legislação, não contemplam os custos do transporte, dado que estes custos variam de acordo com o método de transporte escolhido.

RLD

----------


## REEFSET, Lda.

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> Não querendo entrar em polémicas, não posso deixar de largar aqui os meus 2 cêntimos ...
> 
> Como é que havemos de chegar ao mercado internacional se nem sequer na página de apresentação (por acaso com um design que gosto bastante) tem a opção da língua inglesa?
> Para além da imensa lentidão e erros nos scripts da página!!!


Verdade, não tem apresentação em inglês ainda, estão a ser preparadas as traduções. 
Contudo, é nosso objectivo primeiro cimentar a nossa produção e só depois tentar ir mais longe, isto passa por contratar empregados e formá-los...são custos elevados, como deve compreender.

Quanto aos scripts, nos testes que faço nos meus computadores...a página abre bem e sem erros, no entanto irei rever a situação.

Já agora, refere-se a ReefSET - Reef Marine Tech ou a ReefSET - ONLINE SHOP




> Assim ... bem podem estar na net e ter resultados num qualquer motor de busca que nunca vão conseguir sair da nossa fronteira ...


Resposta no quote acima.




> Há pequenas coisas que podem ajudar bastante a expandir o mercado e sim deixarmos de ser periferia. Agora não se pode esperar resultados diferentes fazendo as mesmas coisas. há que inovar e como dizem os americanos ... Pensar fora da caixa.


Tem absoluta razão na sua afirmação, tudo tem um inicio e um objectivo. 

O nosso inicio foi no desenvolvimento dentro de portas, o objectivo criar um bom produto, eficaz, duradouro e diferente tanto quanto possivel.

Estamos focados nesse sentido e será sempre nesse sentido que caminharemos.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Nelson Lima

eu em lisboa comprei um por 50e, e penso que nao foi caro
ia comprar uma calha t5 em almada, pq a 6anos comprei uma por 85e, e agora custava cerca de 176e, esta loja fica mesmo ao pe da ponte a saida de almada, e um roubo emfim, voltei a loja onde custumo comprar as minhas coisas, e comprei uma por 93. 
nao tenho razoes de queixas da loja pelo contrario o dono sergio e bastante atencioso. templo aquatico.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Rui, 
> 
> Creio que sejam produtos até 45 (bem+transporte).


41 para ser mais preciso!  :Big Grin: 

há pouco tempo perguntei. Tirei uma encomenda de 38 isenta.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas fiquei curioso. Qual seria a teu ver o modo de se combater a periferia?


Fazer o mesmo que o brasil...taxar 
Abrir as portas, mas com protecções, já que não conseguimos competir tem de ser assim...

Só mercados tipo china que não dão hipóteses, querem a abertura completa, todos fazem algum tipo de protecção.

Em espanha funciona o compra o que é nosso, a minha mãe comprou lá umas coisas em espanha, que me pareceram chinoca, e não vem a designação do país de origem, cá não é preciso retirar, em espanha é...

portanto eles estão bem protegidos...
 :Big Grin: 

O Brasil está bem protegido, abertura completa só na união europeia, não há nenhuma obrigação em relação ao que vem da china julgo eu, e podemos taxar...era mesmo taxar á força...

----------


## António Vitor

> E porque é que não compram mais o que é fabricado de facto em Portugal?
> 
> O que é que os produtos estrangeiros tem de melhor em relação ao pouco (mas MUITO comparado com 5 anos atrás) que já se produz em Portugal em termos de equipamentos para a aquariofilia???
> 
> Como alguém já disse, em Portugal já se produz o suficiente para se montar um aquario de agua salgada com equipamentos de performance avançada.
> 
> Damos uma exemplo:
> O que é que as luminárias da ATI (Alemanha) ou Blau (Espanha, fabricado e importado da China) tem de melhor que as fabricadas em Portugal e não falamos apenas dos nossos produtos.
> 
> ...


Exactamente, temos pessoal competente, e em termos de intelecto não ficamos a dever nada a ninguém...
 :Big Grin: 
mesmo nada a ninguém...

E acho que devemos apoiar mais empresas como a reefset ou outras...
é só para o nosso bem...

----------


## fabianomoser

Eu já tive aquário de água salgada no Brasil e sei muito bem o que é, e tenham a certeza que estou bem contente com o que temos aqui.

+ nada.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## António Vitor

> Fácil mencionar, não quis colocar qualquer objectivo de negócio no post...mas já que insiste...tem as luminárias da nossa marca...e tem ainda as luminárias de outra marca Nacional já referida neste mesmo tópico ontem, que deve ter escapado á sua leitura...estou a falar da Aquaeden (Ramirezi), também não deixa nada a dever ás estrangeiras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui dou-lhe razão, infelizmente tanto nós como as outras marcas Nacionais (assim achamos), não conseguimos essa dimensão de investimento.
> Mas tenha em conta...é com muitas pequenas peças de Lego que se faz um castelo... e se os clientes Portugueses ajudarem, nós e digo nós incluindo todos os que fabricam equipamentos, sem excepção, lá chegaremos.
> 
> 
> ...


Conhecendo o ramirezzi, sei que ele tem material muito bom, e sei que é honesto, e ficas a saber que a ati nem a blau fabricam balastros ou lâmpadas e muito menos leds...
 :Big Grin: 

ou seja fabricam a capsula...
o reflector, porque sei que o ramirezzi usa balastros dos melhores...as minhas T5 que era para dar 108 watts, dá como 104W o consumo... o balastro foi lá comprado.

O reflector ele comprou da alemanhã é apenas aluminio polido, e vendeu-me para o meu diy, claro está que quanto mais polido for melhor...
aqui não há muitos segredos, depende da forma...e etc...
mas nem a ATI nem a Blau fabricam aluminio de qualquer espécie...

portanto...diria que é possivel fabricar calhas mais baratas e melhores, pela minha experiência que tenho nos leds, diria, que é bem possivel...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

[QUOTE=Luis Santos;179588][QUOTE=REEFSET, Lda.;179585]


> Boas,
> 
> O seu exemplo por si próprio responde a questão:
> Porque não mencionou 2 marcas nacionais em contrapartida com a ATI e BLAU?Há muito dinheiro investido pelas marcas a fazer publicidade e levar seus produtos ao mundo inteiro, este investimento gera com certeza um resultado. 
> 
> Certamente que se amanhã surgisse uma calha feita em Portugal com melhor resultado e preço que uma ATI da mesma categoria, esta teria mercado nas lojas. A tempos comprei uma ATI devido aos reviews e resultados que pesquisei na internet. A publicidade do produto nacional ou não chegou até mim ou então não existe nada da mesma categoria para aquilo que procuro.
> 
> Culpa de quem? Não sei... certamente que se tivesse uma opção mais barata e com mesmo resultados não hesitava em comprar.Também gostava de encontrar em qualquer loja de pronta entrega o produto nacional com a mesma qualidade do importado.
> 
> ...


Tive aquários franceses e portugueses, e sinceramente o melhor aquário que tive é tuga made in vidromoldura...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

O economista que previu a crise deixa o aviso: Os países da periferia da zona euro vão ter de abandonar a moeda única dentro de 5 anos.
Num artigo de opinião publicado no Financial Times com o título "A zona euro encaminha-se para a separação", o profeta da desgraça, como é conhecido, afirma que a actual crise das dívidas soberanas mostra tudo o que falhou na construção da União Monetária e no projecto da convergência.
Para o economista, nesta altura, só existe uma forma de recuperar a competitividade nos países do Sul da Europa: "Para regressarem ao crescimento e à competitividade, [os periféricos] devem deixar o euro e regressar à moeda nacional", alerta o responsável.
Roubini considera mesmo que, face às diferenças económicas, de políticas orçamentais, de taxas de câmbio reais e de competitividade no seio da Zona Euro, não restará outra alternativa aos países da periferia.
"Este cenário parece inconcebível nos dias que correm mesmo em Atenas ou Lisboa. Mas devido à inexistência de reformas estruturais profundas e aceleradas que compensem essas diferenças, os cenários que hoje parecem irreais poderão fazer todo o sentido daqui a cinco anos", esclarece o professor da universidade de Nova Iorque.
E conclui: "Os benefícios de [os países] se manterem [na zona euro] serão menores do que os benefícios de a abandonar, por muito atribulada e desordenada que essa saída venha a ser".
É a oportunidade para dizer: “Parece que sou bruxo!”
É só sacarem-nos a dívida, privatizar-nos o que dá milho e aí vai pontapé, que é bem feito para os técnicos e intelectuais da cassete pirata...

 :Smile: 
depois de pagarmos a tal divida aos germans e afins, vamos ser corridos do euro...
é simples, e quem não conseguir ver isto é cego...e que consegue ver em terra de cegos é rei...
vamos ver se o tal coelho consegue enxergar...

uma boa imagem...
 :Big Grin: 



chamvam os comunas de cassetes, se calhar a cassete era o que os outros nos contavam...
só tretas...

TEnho mesmo saudaeds do escudo!
Era os chineses todos em debanda...

----------


## António Vitor

Só mais uma coisa, quando o escudo regressar, que irá regressar...
como é claro como a água espero que isto fique aqui gravado para daqui a uns anos dizer...
"parece que sou bruxo..."

Nessa altura compraremos o que é nosso porque o nosso poder de compra vai pelo esgoto (inflação galopante), e claro só conseguiremos comprar mesmo o que é nosso...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> quando o escudo regressar, que irá regressar...


Estamos 100% de acordo.  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Só mais uma coisa, quando o escudo regressar, que irá regressar...



... 90% dos membros do fórum deixam a aquariofilia.

Não percebo como se vê o regresso do escudo uma coisa boa, num país que importa mais do que produz.... Em termos de luxo e conforto passávamos a ter menos de metade do que dispomos hoje em dia.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Só mais uma coisa, quando o escudo regressar, que irá regressar...
> como é claro como a água espero que isto fique aqui gravado para daqui a uns anos dizer...
> "parece que sou bruxo..."
> 
> Nessa altura compraremos o que é nosso porque o nosso poder de compra vai pelo esgoto (inflação galopante), e claro só conseguiremos comprar mesmo o que é nosso...


Isso de voltar ao escudo em teoria pode ser bom e bonito  ,agora na pratica não sei se nós Portugueses vamos estar preparados para os sacrificios,bastante maiores e mais penosos do que os que vamos ter de fazer agora  . .A redução do poder de compra iria ser tão grande que as prateleiras dos supermercados iam ficar quase vazias ,e ia-mos ter de  impor racionalização de alimentos ,juros acima dos 15  ou 20% ,e o pior de tudo ,uma divida externa 4 ou 5 vezes maior devido á desvalorização da moeda .Resumindo ,demoraria-mos uma eternidade a sair do buraco .
Tenho esperança que nós conseguiremos sair do buraco sem sair do euro ,mas isso só vai ser conseguido se o futuro governo tiver T........es para cortar onde deve cortar ,e implementar reformas(profundas ) na administração publica ,e assim  que for possivel baixar impostos ,para aumentar o poder de compra ,porque um país não vive só de exportações 
tambem tem de ter consumo interno,recorrendo o menos possivel ao credito

----------


## António Vitor

> Isso de voltar ao escudo em teoria pode ser bom e bonito  ,agora na pratica não sei se nós Portugueses vamos estar preparados para os sacrificios,bastante maiores e mais penosos do que os que vamos ter de fazer agora  . .A redução do poder de compra iria ser tão grande que as prateleiras dos supermercados iam ficar quase vazias ,e ia-mos ter de  impor racionalização de alimentos ,juros acima dos 15  ou 20% ,e o pior de tudo ,uma divida externa 4 ou 5 vezes maior devido á desvalorização da moeda .Resumindo ,demoraria-mos uma eternidade a sair do buraco .
> Tenho esperança que nós conseguiremos sair do buraco sem sair do euro ,mas isso só vai ser conseguido se o futuro governo tiver T........es para cortar onde deve cortar ,e implementar reformas(profundas ) na administração publica ,e assim  que for possivel baixar impostos ,para aumentar o poder de compra ,porque um país não vive só de exportações 
> tambem tem de ter consumo interno,recorrendo o menos possivel ao credito


Isso vai acontecer, mas primeiro os mamões que nos emprestaram dinheiro tem de chupar o que ainda resta...

Não estou a dizer que o escudo é uma coisa boa, digo que é inevitável...
Só se começarmos a comprar o que é nosso...
 :Big Grin: 
e a produzir mais e a exportar mais...

----------


## Luis Santos

> Isso vai acontecer, mas primeiro os mamões que nos emprestaram dinheiro tem de chupar o que ainda resta..
> 			
> 		
> 
> .
> Vamos ver é se não vão chupar mas é na quinta pata do burro 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aí está onde eu quero chegar .
Há que apostar nos nossos produtos ,e na parte da aquariofilia ,a unica coisa que tinha de vir de fora é os peixes,produtos de manutenção ,alimentação  ,porque os corais tambem já ca temos (Machado de Sousa e Carlos Mota ,tinham era de ampliar as respectivas farms),e as bombas  de circulação (não sei se existe alguma marca de bombas Portuguesa)

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Não estou a dizer que o escudo é uma coisa boa, digo que é inevitável...


Mais uma vez 100% de acordo.

Assim que os nossos amigos espanhóis entrarem na espiral em que Portugal entrou e a seguir os italianos, o Euro acaba, PARA TODOS, e não há Merd... perdão Merkel que o segure, até porque se calhar, na altura ela já não anda por lá...

----------


## António Vitor

> Aí está onde eu quero chegar .
> Há que apostar nos nossos produtos ,e na parte da aquariofilia ,a unica coisa que tinha de vir de fora é os peixes,produtos de manutenção ,alimentação  ,porque os corais tambem já ca temos (Machado de Sousa e Carlos Mota ),e as bombas  de circulação (não sei se existe alguma marca de bombas Portuguesa)


Exacto...bombas não existem produzidas cá...
mas podemos arranjar bombas italianas, fazer o rebranding, e alterar umas coisitas e meter a 300% o preço como fazem os alemães...
 :Big Grin: 

fazer uma bomba também não era dificil, temos a industria de moldes de plástico, era conceber um corpo, falar com os gajos da efacec, e começar a produzir...
aquilo não me parece muito dificil de se produzir...á primeira vista...
 :Big Grin: 

O cobre também cá se arranja, o problema era a parte electronica, com o preço dos componentes a subir em flecha por causa dos chinocas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Luis Santos

[QUOTE=António Vitor;179643]Exacto...bombas não existem produzidas cá...



> mas podemos arranjar bombas italianas, fazer o rebranding, e alterar umas coisitas e meter a 300% o preço como fazem os alemães...


Não me digas que não temos cá cerebros para desenhar, fazer, e produzir bombas tão boas ou melhores que as que se compra aí... sem ter de importar já semi-montado?...

----------


## António Vitor

[QUOTE=Luis Santos;179645]


> Exacto...bombas não existem produzidas cá...
> 
> Não me digas que não temos cá cerebros para desenhar, fazer, e produzir bombas tão boas ou melhores que as que se compra aí... sem ter de importar já semi-montado?...


existem, o problema é o investimento que se iria fazer...e sem o retorno previsivel.

Se calhar o investimento nem era assim tão alto, mas não acho que conseguimos competir com empresas que têm grandes monopólios, nas bombas para:
máquinas de café, máquinas de lavar, frigorificos, etc...etc....etc...

são essas mesmas a produzir para o mundo da aquariofilia, portanto o mercado é demasiado restrito e pequeno, para se fabricar bombas só para aquariofilia...
ninguém faz isso...porque óbviamente não conseguiriam vender o suficiente para abater o custo de investimento...
alguns modelos de bombas que temos em aquário, com algumas mudanças, encontramos em milhões de aparelhos  mesmo em casa, sem o percebermos...
só assim se consegue...o retorno do investimento, e claro conceber bombas a preços bem baixos e com lucro.

portanto ter uma bomba portuguesa, era tentar comeptir com esses gajos...o mercado nacional também era minusculo e não há fábricas de máquinas de café em pt...
deveria existir...e nessa altura talvez fosse viável fabricar bombas para aquariofilia...
 :Big Grin: 
aliás não fabricamos é nada...ou quase nada... e o que fabricamos é preterido...
lol

daí achar que o escudo vai regressar, é bastante claro...

disseram-me que a auto-europa tinha uma excelente produtividade, o problema é a má qualidade e a pouca oferta de materiais vindos de outras empresas portuguesas, praticamente tem tudo de vir de fora...

aqui estaria uma boa aposta do nosso executivo, tentar descobrir o que está mal, comunicar com empresas nacionais, para fazer algo nesse aspecto e com qualidade, porque a volkswagen quer qualidade...
isso depois poderia contagiar outros sectores, e outras áreas...

agora não temos empresários com essas visões, nem com vontade em investir nessas áreas...
básicamente investimos nos serviços, mas os "grandes" magnatas dos serviços têm de começar a pensar em investir noutras áreas, porque isto pode mesmo afundar...e sair do país não é solução...

O império da CUF, que fazia tudo é um bom exemplo a seguir, embora tenha desaparecido...
http://www.josedemello.pt/gjm_press_...3&noticia=7787

----------


## Luis Santos

[QUOTE=António Vitor;179649]


> existem, o problema é o investimento que se iria fazer...e sem o retorno privisivel.
> 
> Se calhar o investimento nem era assim tão alto, mas não acho que conseguissemos competir com empresas que têm grandes monopólios, nas bombas para:
> máquinas de café, máquinas de lavar, frigorificos, etc...etc....etc...
> 
> são essas mesmas a produzir para o mundo da aquariofilia, portanto o mercado é demasiado restrito e pequeno, para se fabricar bombas só para aquariofilia...
> ninguém faz isso...
> 
> portanto ter uma bomba portuguesa, era tentar comeptir com esses gajos...o mercado nacional também era minusculo e não há fábricas de máquinas de café em pt...
> ...


Se metade do investimento que cá é feito em centros comerciais fosse canalizado para projectos viaveís para a fabricação de produtos que normalmente importamos ,de certeza que não estavamos como estamos .
Acho inconcebivel em portugal ,por exemplo não termos uma marca de carros e\ou motas  produzida exclusivamente em Portugal ,nem que o motor tivesse  de ser de terceiros.E quem diz isso diz outras coisas.
Mas para isso é preciso que os grandes empresarios começem a pensar de outra maneira ,e não quererem logo o investimento pago e com retorno facil .
Porque outro mal deste país é só haver investimentos em coisas não produtivas com lucro facil,e não pode ser .

----------


## António Vitor

[QUOTE=Luis Santos;179653]


> Se metade do investimento que cá é feito em centros comerciais fosse canalizado para projectos viaveís para a fabricação de produtos que normalmente importamos ,de certeza que não estavamos como estamos .
> Acho inconcebivel em portugal ,por exemplo não termos uma marca de carros e\ou motas  produzida exclusivamente em Portugal ,nem que o motor tivesse  de ser de terceiros.E quem diz isso diz outras coisas.
> Mas para isso é preciso que os grandes empresarios começem a pensar de outra maneira ,e não quererem logo o investimento pago e com retorno facil .
> Porque outro mal deste país é só haver investimentos em coisas não produtivas com lucro facil,e não pode ser .


Tivemos, e fecharam...
motores casal!
 :Big Grin: 
motas casal - Pesquisa do Google

http://centraltt.blogspot.com/2007/0...ortuguesa.html

deixaram morrer isto...
enfim...
aqui na zona de loures há 4 centros comerciais gigantes a mais...
 :Big Grin: 
UMM motor acho que era da peugeut

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Contribuindo para o offtopic, vivem-se tempos de "ou vai ou racha".

Há duas saídas possíveis: o fim da UE como união monetária alargada ou o fim da UE como união de estados sendo que nesse caso passa a ser mais uma confederação mais à americana do que à brasileira com política orçamental estritamente comum e não meramente concertada.

No primeiro caso será o regresso do escudo e é o fim do rega-bofe da improdutividade nacional e o regresso abrupto ao terceiro mundo.

No segundo caso reforça-se o euro e é o fim do rega-bofe da improdutividade nacional e o final definitivo da chamada soberania mas o nível de vida mantém-se em parâmetros europeus.

Eu gosto mais da segunda via. Ambas obrigam a um choque produtivo ou a bem ou a mal.

Concluído o processo eleitoral alemão em Setembro no qual a Sra Merkl deverá ir fazer companhia ao nosso Zé Pinto de Sousa, alguém irá fazer a conta e verificará que no limite a primeira via é mais cara e arriscada para a Alemanha porque rebenta com o BCE e metade da banca alemã que está carregadinha de lixo mediterrânico.

----------


## Luis Santos

[QUOTE=António Vitor;179654]


> Tivemos, e fecharam...
> motores casal!
> 
> motas casal - Pesquisa do Google
> 
> CentralTT - Central Informattiva: UMM - 30 Anos de Engenharia Portuguesa
> 
> deixaram morrer isto...
> enfim...
> ...


O problema dessas fabricas é que na altura não evoluiram nada,pelo menos a nivel de design  ,e foram ultrapassados por modelos mais bonitos e recentes (diga-se de passagem ,tanto as motas como o gipe eram feinhos que nem uma bota da tropa mal engrachada)

----------


## Luis Santos

> Contribuindo para o offtopic, vivem-se tempos de "ou vai ou racha".
> 
> Há duas saídas possíveis: o fim da UE como união monetária alargada ou o fim da UE como união de estados sendo que nesse caso passa a ser mais uma confederação mais à americana do que à brasileira com política orçamental estritamente comum e não meramente concertada.
> 
> No primeiro caso será o regresso do escudo e é o fim do rega-bofe da improdutividade nacional e o regresso abrupto ao terceiro mundo.
> 
> No segundo caso reforça-se o euro e é o fim do rega-bofe da improdutividade nacional e o final definitivo da chamada soberania mas o nível de vida mantém-se em parâmetros europeus.
> 
> Eu gosto mais da segunda via. Ambas obrigam a um choque produtivo ou a bem ou a mal.
> ...


tambem gosto mais da segunda via ,mas para isso obrigava a uma uniformização de impostos e rendimentos( :SbRiche: ) dos Europeus ,coisa que não deve interessar muito aos países nordicos :yb668:  ,alem de que obrigaria a inglaterra a aderir ao euro (mais uma utopia),uma coisa boa era cortar as pernas ás agencias de rating que assim eram obrigadas a avaliar a europa como um todo e não individualmente os paises.
O que vai acontecer é terem de perdoar metade da divida á grecia mais tarde ou mais cedo ,porque senão aquilo é um poço sem fundo ,e rezar para que não nos aconteça o mesmo.Uma coisa é certa ,até ao fim deste mês muita coisa na europa vai mudar ,resta saber se é para melhor ou para pior :Admirado:  porque esta incerteza não pode durar muito mais tempo.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> No primeiro caso será o regresso do escudo e é o fim do rega-bofe da improdutividade nacional e o regresso abrupto ao terceiro mundo.
> 
> No segundo caso reforça-se o euro e é o fim do rega-bofe da improdutividade nacional e o final definitivo da chamada soberania mas o nível de vida mantém-se em parâmetros europeus.



Concordo em absoluto Nuno... muito bem dito. 

Portugal, como aqui já foi dito, tem algo imbatível em termos de competitividade com o resto da Europa ou mesmo com a China - actualmente temos mão-de-obra *muito* qualificada a baixo custo. Só temos de mostrar isso às empresas multi-nacionais, para que invistam na juventude portuguesa.... a tal Geração à Rasca.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> tambem gosto mais da segunda via ,mas para isso obrigava a uma uniformização de impostos e rendimentos() dos Europeus ,coisa que não deve interessar muito aos países nordicos ,alem de que obrigaria a inglaterra a aderir ao euro (mais uma utopia),uma coisa boa era cortar as pernas ás agencias de rating que assim eram obrigadas a avaliar a europa como um todo e não individualmente os paises.
> O que vai acontecer é terem de perdoar metade da divida á grecia mais tarde ou mais cedo ,porque senão aquilo é um poço sem fundo ,e rezar para que não nos aconteça o mesmo.Uma coisa é certa ,até ao fim deste mês muita coisa na europa vai mudar ,resta saber se é para melhor ou para pior porque esta incerteza não pode durar muito mais tempo.


A esquerda europeia de Estrasburgo tem defendido que a dívida dos 3 irmãos desvalidos deveria ser substituída por emissões de obrigações supranacionais sob a égide da Comissão.
Isso permitiria estancar um pouco a espiral de endividanento resultante dos juros elevados cobrados a esses Estados.
Diz-se que entre os defensores da ideia estaria um tal sr francês que tinha uma passadeira rolante apontada ao Eliseu e que mal lá chegasse iria tratar disso. Aparentemente a tal passadeira rasgou-se no hotel Sofitel em Nova Iorque.
De qualquer forma esta solucão parece-me a única ainda viável (mas por pouco tempo até porque já leva um ano de atraso) para evitar o incumprimento da Grécia primeiro e de Portugal depois.
Eu acho que a Alemanha quando perceber que leva uma cacetada gigante, vai acabar por aceitar que tem que abrir nais os cordões à bolsa mas de forma controlada e estruturada porque senão o fizer acaba por ter realmente custos tão ou mais graves mas de forma descontrolada.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> A esquerda europeia de Estrasburgo tem defendido que a dívida dos 3 irmãos desvalidos deveria ser substituída por emissões de obrigações supranacionais sob a égide da Comissão.
> Isso permitiria estancar um pouco a espiral de endividanento resultante dos juros elevados cobrados a esses Estados.
> Diz-se que entre os defensores da ideia estaria um tal sr francês que tinha uma passadeira rolante apontada ao Eliseu e que mal lá chegasse iria tratar disso. Aparentemente a tal passadeira rasgou-se no hotel Sofitel em Nova Iorque.
> De qualquer forma esta solucão parece-me a única ainda viável (mas por pouco tempo até porque já leva um ano de atraso) para evitar o incumprimento da Grécia primeiro e de Portugal depois.
> Eu acho que a Alemanha quando perceber que leva uma cacetada gigante, vai acabar por aceitar que tem que abrir nais os cordões à bolsa mas de forma controlada e estruturada porque senão o fizer acaba por ter realmente custos tão ou mais graves mas de forma descontrolada.


Esta solução Nuno é a dos Eurobonds e parece-me que será inevitável até para prevenção futura . Mas para já a outra solução do Jubileu por extinção das cruzada  das dívidas, parece-me a mais lógica no imediato.


Leiam este artigo :

"O impasse é a nota dominante nas negociações no seio da União Europeia – e particularmente dentro da zona euro – sobre o novo plano de resgate para a Grécia. Uma solução de compromisso deverá ser tentada por Angela Merkel e Nicolas Sarkozi, o “diretório” da zona euro, na sexta-feira, a que se seguirá uma reunião do Eurogrupo no domingo. T

Compromisso tanto mais necessário já que os mercados financeiros estão ao rubro – o risco de default da Grécia subiu hoje para quase 77%, o de Portugal para quase 48% e o da Irlanda para mais de 47,5%, novos recordes. Espanha “sente” o contágio com um risco próximo de 22%, ainda que muito distante da situação dos outros três. Os juros das obrigações do Tesouro portuguesas a 3 anos dispararam para 13,59% e os dos títulos gregos com a mesma maturidade para 28,40%.

Uma coisa parece certa: o “plano A”, a estratégia de resgate gizada em maio do ano passado e transposta para o MoU (memorando de entendimento) da troika com Atenas, é considerada um fracasso. Em virtude desta constatação, dirigentes da zona euro começaram a falar na necessidade de adicionar um segundo pacote de resgate (um segundo empréstimo a somar aos € 110 mil milhões iniciais) com novas condições associadas. Entre as novas condições a ideia de um “envolvimento dos privados” nesse segundo pacote.

Plano B: o re-profiling com “envolvimento dos privados”

Assim surgiu o Plano B: o “envolvimento dos privados” traduzir-se-ia por uma troca de títulos gregos que vençam e que estejam na mão de bancos, fundos de pensões e seguradoras por novos títulos com um novo prazo de mais sete anos. Ou seja, com essa aceitação de um reescalonamento dos prazos da dívida, os privados ajudariam a Grécia em cerca de €30 mil milhões, segundo as estimativas. Jean-Claude Juncker, o primeiro-ministro luxemburguês e presidente do Eurogrupo (reunião dos ministros das Finanças da zona euro), chamou-lhe em maio um re-profiling (um termo inexistente no léxico dos mercados financeiros e das agências de notação) da dívida e os alemães, pela voz do ministro das Finanças Wolfgang Schauble, tornaram este Plano B em doutrina oficial de “reestruturação suave”. Holandeses e austríacos apoiam esta solução, atendendo à justificação política de que não só os “contribuintes europeus deverão ser envolvidos na fatura, mas também os investidores privados”.

Mas esta solução tem colhido a oposição das agências de rating (que consideram tal mecanismo um evento de crédito seletivo, como o deixou bem claro recentemente a Standard & Poor’s, que calcula um “corte de cabelo” associado de 50 a 70% do valor facial dos investimentos dos privados), do Banco Central Europeu (BCE), da Comissão Europeia e da França, o segundo pilar do “diretório” europeu. A Moody’s avisou claramente os franceses que a notação dos seus principais bancos seria afetada dada a exposição à dívida grega e um relatório confidencial da Comissão Europeia apontava para um custo adicional desse re-profiling na ordem dos €20 mil milhões só para recapitalizar a banca grega.

Face a esta oposição, os alemães e Juncker procuram um compromisso. Steffen Kampeter, secretário de Estado de Schauble, disse ontem explicitamente que “não faremos nada que vá explicitamente contra a opinião do BCE”.

Plano C: Adaptar a Iniciativa de Viena

Pelo que os protagonistas procuram um Plano C. Uma das ideias que eventualmente poderia obter consenso seria uma solução do tipo da “Iniciativa de Viena”. Mario Draghi, o indigitado presidente do BCE depois do final do mandato de Jean-Claude Trichet em novembro, inclinou-se para esta solução como uma plataforma negociável. O comissário Olli Rehn, finlandês, falou, também, no mesmo sentido: “um acordo na base da Iniciativa de Viena, em que os bancos prolongam a duração dos seus empréstimos [à Grécia] de maneira voluntária”, ou seja uma recondução voluntária das dívidas gregas que cheguem ao seu término (ao rollover) por parte dos credores privados.

A “Iniciativa de Viena”, denominada European Bank Coordination Initiative, dirigiu-se a cinco países do leste europeu – Bósnia, Hungria, Letónia, Roménia e Sérvia – e propunha que os bancos transfronteiriços europeus e outras entidades expostas à dívida destes países conservassem a sua exposição, e não debandassem. A iniciativa foi lançada em janeiro de 2009 e pretendia evitar os erros do que ocorrera em crises da dívida nos anos 1990. Foi um programa conjunto do BERD- Banco Europeu para a Reconstrução e Desenvolvimento, do Fundo Monetário Internacional, do Banco Europeu de Investimento, do Banco Mundial e da União Europeia, com o Banco Central Europeu como observador.

Curiosamente, por imposição dos finlandeses, essa condição acabou por ficar em letra de forma no MoU do plano de resgate a Portugal: “As autoridades portuguesas deverão encorajar os investidores privados a manterem a sua exposição global numa base voluntária”. Foi a primeira vez que se colocou uma condição destas nos resgates aos países da zona euro, salientam os analistas. E cuja substância pode ser mais do que simbólica – como se está a ver agora.

Plano D: Reestruturação com filhos e enteados

Mas as propostas não se ficam por aqui. Um Plano D foi apresentado esta semana por Sony Kapoor, diretor do think tank europeu Re-Define, num comentário no Financial Times a uma análise de Nouriel Roubini sobre a probabilidade de uma reestruturação em breve da dívida grega e de outros membros da zona euro.

Kapoor pensa que uma re-estruturação é inevitável e que é preferível, agora, do que em meados de 2013, como politicamente parece ser tentador, adiando por ora o problema. Mas coloca um conjunto de condições que passam pela “diferenciação dos vários grupos de credores” – em que os credores oriundos do BCE, dos veículos financeiros europeus e dos bancos gregos deveriam ser tratados “preferencialmente”. No fundo, o fardo deveria ser concentrado nos credores privados externos, nomeadamente os bancos franceses e alemães, que Kapoor acha que aguentariam o embate. O “corte de cabelo” (hair cut, no jargão financeiro) provável será na ordem dos 50% desses investimentos feitos por bancos e outros investidores privados institucionais. Mas é preferível, agora, do que depois de julho de 2013, altura em que o “corte de cabelo” deverá andar na ordem dos 75%, diz Kappor.

Para evitar o contágio aos outros, Kapoor sugere que seja introduzida no Mecanismo Europeu de Estabilização a funcionar depois de meados de 2013 uma cláusula que permita este tipo de reestruturação quando o peso da dívida pública no PIB for superior a 120% e quando o peso do serviço de dívida no PIB ultrapassar os 6%. O que, por ora, deixaria de fora, diz Kapoor, a Irlanda e Portugal.

Plano E: Eurobonds quando o tempo for oportuno

A ideia de eurobonds (e-bonds) como um novo instrumento europeu de dívida voltou a surgir esta semana no Parlamento Europeu quando o indigitado presidente do BCE, Mario Draghi, interrogado sobre o assunto, respondeu que se trata de “algo completamente legítimo de se pensar logo que haja uma união mais estreita”. Draghi acentuou que tal união é “um pré-requisito para uma divida partilhada”. Mas o banqueiro central italiano logo acrescentou que “por ora, a zona euro deverá reforçar as suas regras em vez de pensar em instituições adicionais ou mesmo em orçamentos partilhados”.

A proposta dos eurobonds foi avançada a 5 de dezembro do ano passado no Financial Times por Jean-Claude Juncker e pelo ministro de Economia e Finanças italiano Giulio Tremonti na sequência da ideia de criar uma Agência de Dívida Europeia que substituísse a Facilidade Europeia de Estabilização Financeira em 2013. O novo instrumento de dívida deveria ir substituindo progressivamente as dívidas nacionais dos estados membros da zona euro e permitiria criar um mercado de títulos, em dimensão e em liquidez, similar ao norte-americano.

A proposta foi, no entanto, imediatamente rejeitada pela chanceler Merkel e pelo presidente Sarkozy. Alguns analistas comentaram que se tratava de uma boa proposta provavelmente ainda fora do tempo. Resta saber se a crise grega a recolocará na agenda.

Plano F: Simulação de um “Jubileu” da dívida soberana na Europa

O professor inglês Anthony Evans e os colegas da Europe Business School (ESCP), em Paris, lançaram em maio como simulador para os seus estudantes a solução de um “jubileu” da dívida soberana , através de um processo de liquidação mútua das dívidas entre os membros da União Europeia, por exemplo de um modo bilateral ou mesmo tripartido.

Segundo a simulação de Evans, a dívida soberana dos 8 países estudados (Alemanha, Irlanda, Itália, Espanha, França, Grécia, Portugal e Reino Unido) poderia ser reduzida em 64% através do cancelamento cruzado das dívidas, baixando a dívida total em relação ao PIB de 40,47% para 14,58%. Seis países – Alemanha, Irlanda, Itália, Espanha, França e Reino Unido – poderiam eliminar 50% da dívida existente. A rede de cruzamentos de dívida (valores em dólares) foi publicada pelo The New York Times recentemente.

No caso português, a simulação dos cruzamentos implicaria uma redução de mais de 1/3 da dívida.

Esta simulação tem granjeado enorme interesse na blogosesfera económica."

Claro que a solução final passaria por uma união política e fiscal e não apenas monetária .

----------


## António Vitor

[QUOTE=Luis Santos;179658]


> O problema dessas fabricas é que na altura não evoluiram nada,pelo menos a nivel de design  ,e foram ultrapassados por modelos mais bonitos e recentes (diga-se de passagem ,tanto as motas como o gipe eram feinhos que nem uma bota da tropa mal engrachada)


...ultimo UMM prototipo:
http://umm4x4.blogspot.com/2008/07/umm-a4_11.html
bem bonito por sinal...

Em relação á casal, eram motas de 50cc,  nunca vi uma bonita de 50cc em lado nenhum.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Esta solução Nuno é a dos Eurobonds e parece-me que será inevitável até para prevenção futura . Mas para já a outra solução do Jubileu por extinção das cruzada  das dívidas, parece-me a mais lógica no imediato.
> 
> 
> Leiam este artigo :
> 
> "O impasse é a nota dominante nas negociações no seio da União Europeia  e particularmente dentro da zona euro  sobre o novo plano de resgate para a Grécia. Uma solução de compromisso deverá ser tentada por Angela Merkel e Nicolas Sarkozi, o diretório da zona euro, na sexta-feira, a que se seguirá uma reunião do Eurogrupo no domingo. T
> 
> Compromisso tanto mais necessário já que os mercados financeiros estão ao rubro  o risco de default da Grécia subiu hoje para quase 77%, o de Portugal para quase 48% e o da Irlanda para mais de 47,5%, novos recordes. Espanha sente o contágio com um risco próximo de 22%, ainda que muito distante da situação dos outros três. Os juros das obrigações do Tesouro portuguesas a 3 anos dispararam para 13,59% e os dos títulos gregos com a mesma maturidade para 28,40%.
> 
> ...


Resumindo,estamos fod...os,e mal pagos .
Seja o que Deus quiser ,agora que tem de ser encontradas soluçoes rapidamente ,tem ,porque este impasse não pode continuar .

----------


## Vasco Santos

[QUOTE=António Vitor;179654]


> Tivemos, e fecharam...


Tens a AJP motos 

AJP - Enduring Experience

----------


## Rui China

meu deus :JmdALEnvers:  fico dois meses sem ver o tópico e onde já vai esta conversa.(Um alerta importante às Lojas do país!)

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

[QUOTE=António Vitor;179684]


> ...ultimo UMM prototipo:
> UMM 4x4: UMM A4
> bem bonito por sinal...
> 
> Em relação á casal, eram motas de 50cc,  nunca vi uma bonita de 50cc em lado nenhum.


A CASAL chegou a fabricar motas de 125cc e na altura até com um desempenho interessante, mas como tudo no país dos TUGAS... foi-se  :yb620:

----------


## António Vitor

[QUOTE=Joaquim Galinhas;179743]


> A CASAL chegou a fabricar motas de 125cc e na altura até com um desempenho interessante, mas como tudo no país dos TUGAS... foi-se


No tempo que existiam, lembro-me das conversas dos tugas jovens na altura...

Tens uma casal, hahhaha eu tenho uma yamaha...

Enfim, se nem nós comprávamos as nossas como queriam que os outros as comprassem...

É este tipo de coisas que deveriamos produzir...
Era o caso da fundição oliva, que acho que até fazia frigorificos, máquinas de lavar, tudo...que foi-se como o resto...
http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Econ...ent_id=1221006

Como a famosa FNAC, no A.C.

São bens transacionáveis, ainda temos a silampos, e muito pouco mais...

lembra-se daqueles relógios de parede, acho que era marca reguladora...made in TUGAland...

a minha vizinha tem um despertador de 1940 ou assim, que funciona...
lool
enfim, dúvido que haja relógios destes a ser fabricados mesmo na switzerland...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpoKEScGywg

é o problema de sermos extremamente periféricos, e não nos deixarem competir, quando tinhamos estas empresas...agora que acabaram já é tarde...

----------


## António Vitor

Relógios Reguladora em Portugal | ivanirfaria

é a triste sina deste pais...

Em frança em meados da década de 70, quando a citroen estava falida, o governo francês, obrigou a peugeot a salvar esta...
ha pois...

aqui deixam morrer tudo, nós fabricavamos TUDO, e como podem ver pela história da reguladora, era mesmo do melhor, os suiços não eram melhores do que nós...

o problema era possivelmente não termos imagem de marca, nem cosneguirmos vender para o exterior...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668: 

O grande problema é a nossa pequenhês (ou mesquenhês) e o facto de agirmos sempre com o tipico efeito manada (modas)
Se alguém tiver suçesso temos que o DERRUBAR!!!
Se alguém tiver a ousadia de inovar temos que o descredibilizar para ELIMINAR!!!
Se alguém descobrir a formula para acabar com a crise temos que o MATAR!!! caso contrário não asseguramos a continuação da governação deste país de que tanto nos orgulhamos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  já lá vão uns bons 37 anos.
Quanto ás nossas empresas... já não temos mais nenhuma para vender ao estrageiro que dê dinheiro aos investidores. Há muito que matámos a galinha dos ovos de ouro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Relógios Reguladora em Portugal | ivanirfaria
> 
> é a triste sina deste pais...
> 
> Em França em meados da década de 70, quando a citroën estava falida, o governo francês, obrigou a peugeot a salvar esta...
>   há pois...
> 
> aqui deixam morrer tudo, nós fabricávamos TUDO, e como podem ver pela história da reguladora, era mesmo do melhor, os suíços não eram melhores do que nós...
> 
> o problema era possivelmente não termos imagem de marca, nem conseguirmos vender para o exterior...



 :Olá: lá

Concordo inteiramente! excepto que podemos e temos imagem de marca se assim o pretendermos e nos deixarem!!!! Portugal só é pequeno na mente de gente pouco capaz! e não necessito de dar exemplos, e temos aqui no fórum bons exemplos, mas se quiserem um exemplo de um país ainda mais pequeno do que Portugal, vejam a Dinamarca... quando lá vivi cerca de 4 anos, era um país que importava de quase tudo...lembro-me uma vez que um vizinho ao fazer obras no jardim descobriu um grande pedregulho que estava lá enterrado, e jubilava de alegria...nos, que temos por cá muita pedra e de boa qualidade pensamos que o tipo teria bebido aquavit a mais (é a aguardente lá do sitio) ... mas o que é facto é que por lá também importavam granito, mármore, etc... e o homem chamou uma grua e um camião TIR para levarem o pedregulho que vendeu por bom lucro e lhe pagou ou ajudou a pagar as obras e plantas, etc... que colocou no jardim mais o barbecue (não... não é barba cú... não confundam...eu disse Barbecue que significa grelhador, churrasco e de facto tem uma origem etimológica que não será a de grelhar da barba até à cauda... Barbe qeue...fazendo alusão de uma possível origem francesa de dizer o grelhar de um porco desde a barba até à cauda... por isso traduzindo para Português seria uma Barba cauda  :SbSourire:  mas não é, será Barbacoa com origem nas caraíbas e no povo Taíno... :SbSourire: )... 
... hoje a Dinamarca entre outros, tem um nível de vida bom e, entre outros vende energia eléctrica produzida em boa medida com torres eólicas fabricadas em Portugal pela A.Silva Matos e a Martifer (empresas Portuguesas ... se ainda não foram vendidas ao estrangeiro entretanto) e até vende areia para a Arábia Saudita ...  :EEK!:  :SbSourire:  ... é um facto que está a perder o bom nível social que tinha por estar a adoptar politicas anti-emigração...emigração essa que tanto a ajudou também a ser o que é hoje... enfim estamos no que estado em que estamos pelas acções concertadas do 4º Império (Reich) apoiadas pelo Hexágono (antiga Gália e actual França mas sem os saudosos irredutíveis Axterix e Obelix que tanto jeito dariam para por na ordem por lá o 4º Império...
Portugal tem valor, tem profissionais bem qualificados e capazes e é porta para o mundo que muito bem funcionaria se por exemplo o TGV fosse para mercadorias!!! ...
Hoje pela primeira vez em 15 anos ouvi finalmente um destacado analista económico dizer o que realmente se está a passar, algo que eu já tinha falado em 1996 poucos anos após a reunificação do 4º Império (só não imaginei o descalabro que poderia atingir...) Não estamos a viver federalismo, nem mesmo confederalismo, estamos a viver compadrios e colonialismo encapotado e alimentado por colaboracionistas, meros traidores como os que existiram em França e não só, e colaboraram com o 3º Império....mas isto acaba de novo no quintal deles!!! (como já acabou duas vezes!!! e desta vez eu vou lá como prometi recentemente a um Policia Alemão que me disse que não queria lutar)


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Morais

Nao somos capazes?? Nao somos conceituados??? Para quem sabe ou está na area da informatica, a maior e melhor empresa no mundo é a YDreams, criaram o primeiro EyeToy, o primeiro EyePet entre outras coisas. Onde é essa empresa?? Quem faz parte dessa empresa??
Resposta simples:
É aqui no Pragal, Almada. A empresa é constituida por jovens. Deem uma vista de olhos :
YDreams - Home
Deliciem-se:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,voltando um pouco atras na conversa, recebi hoje um mail da loja que "vai"fechar ,a dizer que iam vender tudo com desconto para irem para remodelações  .Será que o dono voltou atrás na decisão de fechar a loja :Whistle: ?
Espero bem que sim

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> excelente post, vou também contar a minha história!
> 
> tenho um refrigerador haylea que avariou a sonda , liguei para uma loja em portugal que  representa a marca e o que me disseram foi:
> 
> loja: onde é que comprou.
>  eu: a um particular.
> loja: é que nós só vendemos se tive-se comprado cá e com a factura.
>  eu: muito obrigado.
> 
> ...




Viva,

Porque não foste a outra loja e pedir orçamento de reparação do chiller em vez de contactar directamente a marca que representa a haylea?! Na volta faz algum sentido! 

Já foi aqui mencionado como funcionam as compras vindas da China!! Eu próprio compro no ebay e em outros sites de venda online! Mas comparar preços Made in China não é exemplo, porque um lojista Nacional nem sequer consegue margem para combater os preços praticados nas lojas virtuais que muitas vezes são vendas directas de Fabricas ou distribuidores locais! Mas podes tentar o seguinte, manda vir 50 lamapads HQI de 150W, dessas baratinhas que falas e vais ver o que te acontece! Por isso, mesmo quando um lojista Portugues precisa de algum equipamento MADE IN CHINA, recorre sempre a importadores Nacionais ou Espanhois que trabalham com determinadas marcas, e como é logico, o importador tem que colocar a margem dele, mais a margem do logista mais Iva de 23% da os tais preços elevados que se fala, no qual eu tambem acho que se paga muito dinheiro, mas a regra é essa!! Nenhum logista está no mercado para perder dinheiro ou não ganhar, se assim for mais vale terminar o negocio!

Mas agora se fores a comparar os preços dos materiais Europeus (ATI, Bubble king, vertx, Deltec etc,ect,......) a diefrença já não é tão como grande! Temos preços COMPETITIVOS em Portugal!


Abraço

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> lá
> 
> Concordo inteiramente! excepto que podemos e temos imagem de marca se assim o pretendermos e nos deixarem!!!! Portugal só é pequeno na mente de gente pouco capaz! e não necessito de dar exemplos, e temos aqui no fórum bons exemplos, mas se quiserem um exemplo de um país ainda mais pequeno do que Portugal, vejam a Dinamarca... quando lá vivi cerca de 4 anos, era um país que importava de quase tudo...lembro-me uma vez que um vizinho ao fazer obras no jardim descobriu um grande pedregulho que estava lá enterrado, e jubilava de alegria...nos, que temos por cá muita pedra e de boa qualidade pensamos que o tipo teria bebido aquavit a mais (é a aguardente lá do sitio) ... mas o que é facto é que por lá também importavam granito, mármore, etc... e o homem chamou uma grua e um camião TIR para levarem o pedregulho que vendeu por bom lucro e lhe pagou ou ajudou a pagar as obras e plantas, etc... que colocou no jardim mais o barbecue (não... não é barba cú... não confundam...eu disse Barbecue que significa grelhador, churrasco e de facto tem uma origem etimológica que não será a de grelhar da barba até à cauda... Barbe qeue...fazendo alusão de uma possível origem francesa de dizer o grelhar de um porco desde a barba até à cauda... por isso traduzindo para Português seria uma Barba cauda  mas não é, será Barbacoa com origem nas caraíbas e no povo Taíno...)... 
> ... hoje a Dinamarca entre outros, tem um nível de vida bom e, entre outros vende energia eléctrica produzida em boa medida com torres eólicas fabricadas em Portugal pela A.Silva Matos e a Martifer (empresas Portuguesas ... se ainda não foram vendidas ao estrangeiro entretanto) e até vende areia para a Arábia Saudita ...  ... é um facto que está a perder o bom nível social que tinha por estar a adoptar politicas anti-emigração...emigração essa que tanto a ajudou também a ser o que é hoje... enfim estamos no que estado em que estamos pelas acções concertadas do 4º Império (Reich) apoiadas pelo Hexágono (antiga Gália e actual França mas sem os saudosos irredutíveis Axterix e Obelix que tanto jeito dariam para por na ordem por lá o 4º Império...
> Portugal tem valor, tem profissionais bem qualificados e capazes e é porta para o mundo que muito bem funcionaria se por exemplo o TGV fosse para mercadorias!!! ...
> Hoje pela primeira vez em 15 anos ouvi finalmente um destacado analista económico dizer o que realmente se está a passar, algo que eu já tinha falado em 1996 poucos anos após a reunificação do 4º Império (só não imaginei o descalabro que poderia atingir...) Não estamos a viver federalismo, nem mesmo confederalismo, estamos a viver compadrios e colonialismo encapotado e alimentado por colaboracionistas, meros traidores como os que existiram em França e não só, e colaboraram com o 3º Império....mas isto acaba de novo no quintal deles!!! (como já acabou duas vezes!!! e desta vez eu vou lá como prometi recentemente a um Policia Alemão que me disse que não queria lutar)
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Realmente...concordo contigo.

Eu ontem comecei a pensar, porque razão isto acontece?
Também é culpa do Euro, do tal marco alemão...

Antes tinhamos o escudo, simbolo da nossa independência como nação...

Era preciso dinheiro imprimia-se umas notas, criava inflação o que era interessante para as exportações...

Agora com o Euro... é preciso dinheiro, o estado não consegue imprimir, sem as ordens da senhora Merkl, mas como precisa toca a empresta, com juros baixos, para depois os lixar...

tipo o que fazem os traficantes, ao oferecerem as primeiras doses de borla...
O país parece que fica de repente rico, consegue comprar mais fácilmente coisas do exterior...pior ainda para a balança comercial...

ter a moeda forte de um país economicamente forte (marco=euro), num país fraco, e pobre...é como cuspir para o ar, e esperar que caia ouro...
lol

----------

